# Mio suocero



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Buongiorno a tutti. Sono sposata da  2  anni (ne ho 33 )  senza figli.
Mi sono innamorata follemente di mio marito e l’ho sposato quasi subito. Ero in un periodo difficile  della mia vita e  il matrimonio mi è sembrata una boa a cui attaccarmi per restare a galla. 
Quando mio marito mi ha presentata a casa avrei dovuto accorgermi da subito che il mio futuro suocero non mi guardava come una nuora ma con un po troppo interesse.
E’ un uomo di circa 62 anni , molto piacente e brillante. Per me che non ho mai conosciuto mio padre non sembrava vero !
La sera delle presentazioni si siede a tavola accanto a me e passa tutta la sera a farmi il piedino, ad accarezzarmi la coscia a sfiorarmi le braccia . Mio marito mi aveva anticipato che suo padre è un po’ un vecchio playboy ma me l’aveva detto ridendo.
Io all’inizio resto di sasso poi, vi prego non infierite troppo, mi rendo conto che la cosa mi piace. In più avevamo un po’ esagerato con il vino quindi penso sia una stupidata da poco.
Non andiamo oltre alle toccatine , mio  marito mi vede ridere e scherzare con suo padre e ne è felice.
Il giorno del matrimonio è  bellissimo , tutto perfetto! Mio suocero mi strizza spesso l’occhiolino ma non succede nulla e io inizio a pensare di essermi fatta chissà quali pensieri!
Sono sinceramente innamorata di  mio marito e passiamo una luna di miele fantastica.
Al nostro ritorno, dopo qualche tempo,  mio suocero ci invita a vedere l’appartamento che lui e mia suocera ci hanno preso per regalo di nozze.
Mio marito all’ultimo momento non riesce a venire per un improvviso impegno di lavoro e la suocera (almeno così mi dice mio suocero) è bloccata a letto da una sciatalgìa tremenda. Mi domando perché non si può  rimandare ma poi non ci penso più su e vado col suocero all’appuntamento.
E lì, nel nostro nuovo e bellissimo appartamento è successo.
Vi salto i dettagli ma è stato meraviglioso. Non mi sono sentita mai così amata e desiderata. Nonostante l’età lui è strepitoso! Una passionalità e un ‘impetuosità incredibili. Da allora siamo diventati amanti.
Quasi due interi anni di sotterfugi e bugie che mi stanno consumando.
Non ce la faccio più. Ogni volta che andiamo a cena dai miei suoceri io faccio fatica  a non sfiorarlo, accarezzarlo mentre lui è freddo e distaccato. Diversissimo dall’uomo focoso e appassionato che è a letto. Io inizio a non farcela più. Vorrei che mio marito scoprisse tutto, che mia suocera capisse tutto e mi lasciasse libera di amare mio suocero.Lo so, sono pazza ma non ne posso più. Non mi basta che mio marito mi lasci, voglio stare con Giulio (mio suocero). Ho provato a parlargliene ma lui è categorico nel dire che non devo assolutamente dire una parola o mi lascerà per sempre. Io sono diventata schiava di quest’amore. Mi sto consumando nel desiderio e nel bisogno di stare con lui sempre ma lui non vuole. Sono tentata di fare sapere a sua moglie tutto con una lettera anonima ma se Giulio mi scopre tra noi è finita. Aiutatemi, perfavore. Non siate troppo duri con me, io non vorrei fare del male a nessuno ma non posso fare finta di non amare alla follia quest’uomo.


----------



## Ingenua (3 Giugno 2009)

Sono davvero sbigottita! non riesco ad immaginare come tu abbia potuto farlo! e poi come riesci a vivere ancora con tuo marito? non mi pare proprio che ami tuo marito come dici...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Giugno 2009)

perchè ci salti i dettagli? sono la cosa più interessante


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè ci salti i dettagli? sono la cosa più interessante


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Sono sposata da 2 anni (ne ho 33 ) senza figli.
> Mi sono innamorata follemente di mio marito e l’ho sposato quasi subito. Ero in un periodo difficile della mia vita e il matrimonio mi è sembrata una boa a cui attaccarmi per restare a galla.
> Quando mio marito mi ha presentata a casa avrei dovuto accorgermi da subito che il mio futuro suocero non mi guardava come una nuora ma con un po troppo interesse.
> E’ un uomo di circa 62 anni , molto piacente e brillante. Per me che non ho mai conosciuto mio padre non sembrava vero !
> ...


 non ce la faccio, datemi la mano: questa è una puntata di beautiful.
Seriamente: non riesco a prenderti sul serio.


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

a me queste storie mi intruppano da morire


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ce la faccio, datemi la mano: questa è una puntata di beautiful.
> Seriamente: non riesco a prenderti sul serio.


oh raga io non la vedo così impossibile!
il fascino di un sessant'enne ben messo non è da sottovalutare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oltretutto dice che si è sposata in un momento difficile...
ma dov'è sparita ????


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me queste storie mi intruppano da morire



oh melandrino, gli è una settimana che non ti fai vivo e parli del suocero??


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh raga io non la vedo così impossibile!
> il fascino di un sessant'enne ben messo non è da sottovalutare
> 
> 
> ...


 
wuabbuò se lo dici tu ci crediamo ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





anche se avrei dei seri dubbi


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

se poi è fascinoso e ti fa una corte spietata difficile resistere...
oddio, le avances nel giorno delle presentazioni sono molto volgari


----------



## Ingenua (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me queste storie mi intruppano da morire


a me invece fanno venire il nervoso!!!!!!! non posso concepire  una così totale mancanza di rispetto nei confronti del povero marito novello. Se venisse tutto allo scoperto penso che scoppierebbe una bomba! tutti lascerebbero tutti (come minimo...)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh raga io non la vedo così impossibile!
> il fascino di un sessant'enne ben messo non è da sottovalutare
> 
> 
> ...


  asu lo sai che io son quella che qui dentro probabilmente può giudicare meno di tutti....ma cacchio questa torna dal viaggio di nozze e cornifica il marito col suocero che vede come un padre?


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Sono davvero sbigottita! non riesco ad immaginare come tu abbia potuto farlo! e poi come riesci a vivere ancora con tuo marito? non mi pare proprio che ami tuo marito come dici...


Io oggi gli voglio molto bene ma non lo amo. Amo Giulio.
Non so come ho potuto farlo ma è successo.
E in fondo ne sono felice perché nonostante stia consumandomi quest'amore mi tiene in vita.
Non potete capire cosa voglia dire?
Io credo di si.


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se poi è fascinoso e ti fa una corte spietata *difficile resistere*...
> oddio, le avances nel giorno delle presentazioni sono molto volgari


ma Bvugola ... da te nun me lo sarei mai aspettavo


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Io oggi gli voglio molto bene ma non lo amo. Amo Giulio.
> Non so come ho potuto farlo ma è successo.
> E in fondo ne sono felice perché nonostante stia consumandomi quest'amore mi tiene in vita.
> Non potete capire cosa voglia dire?
> Io credo di si.


si ok, ma intanto giulio se lo dici al figlio ti spacca la faccia e non lo vedi più
se molli il marito magari hai un futuro con giulio  ma la moglie di giulio spaccherà la faccia a te e a lui.
la vedo grigia


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Io oggi gli voglio molto bene ma non lo amo. Amo Giulio.
> Non so come ho potuto farlo ma è successo.
> E in fondo ne sono felice perché nonostante stia consumandomi quest'amore mi tiene in vita.
> Non potete capire cosa voglia dire?
> Io credo di si.


 
bè secondo me nasconde giusto qualche tuo problema personale, un pò come quando mi eccitava pensare che la mia ragazza facesse sesso con altri ..... e poi l'ha fatto !!!!


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> asu lo sai che io son quella che qui dentro probabilmente può giudicare meno di tutti....ma cacchio questa torna dal viaggio di nozze e cornifica il marito col suocero che vede come un padre?


Intanto "questa" ti pregherei di evitarlo perché io non sto mancando di rispetto a nessuno e mi aspetto il medesimo trattamento.
Comunque mi aspettavo delle reazioni come la tua. 
Due anni fa avrei detto la stessa cosa.Lo capisco.
Non ti sei mai lasciata travolgere dalla passione?
Non hai mai perso la ragione per l'amore?
Io si.


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ok, ma intanto giulio se lo dici al figlio ti spacca la faccia e non lo vedi più
> se molli il marito magari hai un futuro con giulio  ma la moglie di giulio spaccherà la faccia a te e a lui.
> la vedo grigia


Quindi che mi consigli di fare?


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Quindi che mi consigli di fare?


lascia tuo marito.
e continua a far l'amante di giulio.
c'è anche il rischio però che la cosa lo ecciti perchè sei la cognata, magari una volta separata ti molla lui.
non lo so, la vedo grigia
però così non puoi andare avanti


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*idea*



candita ha detto:


> Quindi che mi consigli di fare?



portateli tutti e due a letto, cosi nessuno è scontento.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Intanto "questa" ti pregherei di evitarlo perché io non sto mancando di rispetto a nessuno e mi aspetto il medesimo trattamento.
> Comunque mi aspettavo delle reazioni come la tua.
> Due anni fa avrei detto la stessa cosa.Lo capisco.
> Non ti sei mai lasciata travolgere dalla passione?
> ...


scusami candita per il "questa": l'ho usato come se stessi parlando dal vivo e in maniera spiccia con l'utente cui mi sono rivolta. Guarda che ho scritto che forse qui dentro sono quella che meno ti può giudicare. Io son cascata nel tradimento dopo 10 anni tra fidanzamento e matrimonio e sono tua coetanea e all'epoca avevo un bimbo di pochi mesi...ma è un'altra storia. La passione, il piacere dei sensi, il sentirsi desiderata, amata , cercata, voluta sono sensazioni che fanno parte della mia quotidianità e per quanto mi facciano, probabilmente, più male che bene, non riesco a farne a meno, non ancora del tutto. Mi servono per sentire di esistere con un senso. Tuttavia, nel post che tu hai incriminato, ho semplicemente affermato che trovavo alquanto strano tradire il marito col suocero, di ritorno dal viaggio di nozze.


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> portateli tutti e due a letto, cosi nessuno è scontento.


ma lo sta già facendo !
però si è presa la scuffia per il suocero


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Giugno 2009)

se ti raccontassero questa storia, cosa penseresti dei protagonisti??

bhè, tuo suocero è una porcheria, tradisce la moglie, e si sbatte la moglie del figlio.....

e tu? cosa credi di essere?? dai che lo sai.... tradisci tuo marito con il padre.... 



mi fermo qui perchè se parto mi bannano.... spero solo che tuo marito nn lo sappia mai...  perchè se lo venisse a sapere.... impazzirebbe... 

quanto  a te... ti meriti che tuo marito ti lasci per una tipa migliore.... e che il suocerino, rinsavica e ti mandi a cagare....


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola grazie dei consigli.Sei molto gentile.
Io affronterei anche il divorzio ma non posso sopportare che lui non voglia più vedermi dopo che avrò lasciato suo figlio.
Non credo che lui mi ami solo in quanto cognata ma ,hai ragione, potrebbe anche essere così.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lascia tuo marito.
> e continua a far l'amante di giulio.
> c'è anche il rischio però che la cosa lo ecciti perchè sei la cognata, magari una volta separata ti molla lui.
> non lo so, la vedo grigia
> però così non puoi andare avanti


ti adoro brugoletta mia


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma lo sta già facendo !
> però si è presa la scuffia per il suocero



In contemporanea, retrogada!


----------



## Ingenua (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Non ti sei mai lasciata travolgere dalla passione?
> Non hai mai perso la ragione per l'amore?
> Io si.


Io posso capire la passione travolgente ma... per finire in certe situazioni spesso le si creano... io non ci credo che da parte tua sia stato amore a prima vista x Giulio e quindi avresti potuto pensare un pochino prima e soprattutto pensare alle conseguenze del tuo gesto. Sinceramente ora non saprei nemmeno cosa consigliarti... probabilmente la cosa più corretta da fare è lasciarli entrambi senza dir nulla a nessuno.


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> In contemporanea, retrogada!


ahhh...sembra la trama di un gran bel pornazzo...
no, io sconsiglio le ammucchiate col babbo...categoricamente


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*candida*



candita ha detto:


> Brugola grazie dei consigli.Sei molto gentile.
> Io affronterei anche il divorzio ma non posso sopportare che lui non voglia più vedermi dopo che avrò lasciato suo figlio.
> Non credo che lui mi ami solo in quanto cognata ma ,hai ragione, potrebbe anche essere così.


ah.
... perchè secondo te, lui, il padre, è innammorato....


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ahhh...sembra la trama di un gran bel pornazzo...
> no, io sconsiglio le ammucchiate col babbo...categoricamente



perchè invece il racconto ti sembra realistico


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> .......
> Mi sono innamorata follemente di mio marito e l’ho sposato quasi subito. Ero in un periodo difficile  della mia vita e  il matrimonio mi è sembrata una boa a cui attaccarmi per restare a galla.
> Quando mio marito mi ha presentata a casa avrei dovuto accorgermi da subito che il mio futuro suocero non mi guardava come una nuora ma con un po troppo interesse.
> E’ un uomo di circa 62 anni , molto piacente e brillante. Per me che non ho mai conosciuto mio padre non sembrava vero !
> ...



Ovviamente hai sposato la persona sbagliata.

Certo che non hai opposto molta resistenza per respingere "l'attacco " di tuo suocero.... non e' che tu ti sia impegnata molto...


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> se ti raccontassero questa storia, cosa penseresti dei protagonisti??
> 
> bhè, tuo suocero è una porcheria, tradisce la moglie, e si sbatte la moglie del figlio.....
> 
> ...


In un primo momento, d'impulso penserei quello che stai pensando tu. Poi andrei oltre alle mie sensazioni e cercherei di mettermi nei panni di chi questa storia la sta vivendo con passione ma anche tanto dolore e struggimento. Io non sono una persona cattiva e voglio davvero bene a mio marito. Lo so che sto sbagliando ma  mi sono innamorata. Che faccio? Finta di niente? aspetto che mi passi? Mi ammazzo? Ditemelo voi che devo fare.

Emmanuelle Arsan, anche a me disturba molto averlo tradito dopo il viaggio di nozze ma è stata una cosa improvvisa, non voluta da me (all'inizio). 
Io avrei divorziato anche subito ma Giulio me lo ha proibito. Per amore anche di suo figlio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Intanto "questa" ti pregherei di evitarlo perché io non sto mancando di rispetto a nessuno e mi aspetto il medesimo trattamento.
> Comunque mi aspettavo delle reazioni come la tua.
> Due anni fa avrei detto la stessa cosa.Lo capisco.
> Non ti sei mai lasciata travolgere dalla passione?
> ...


siamo sicuri che sia per l'amore che hai perso la ragione?


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ahhh...sembra la trama di un gran bel pornazzo...
> no, io sconsiglio le ammucchiate col babbo...categoricamente


 
ma chi ha la precedenza tra i due ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ovviamente *hai sposato la persona sbagliata.*
> 
> Certo che non hai opposto molta resistenza per respingere "l'attacco " di tuo suocero.... non e' che tu ti sia impegnata molto...


 
o forse è il marito che ha sposato la persona sbagliata?

così, tanto per fa un'altra ipotesi...


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè invece il racconto ti sembra realistico


non so se è una bufala ma non credo sai?
è una cosa che capita più spesso di quanto si pensi.
situazione di vera merda, io non saprei come muovermi.
l'unica cosa da fare in quel caso è mollare il marito, poraccio, e accettare di fare l'amante del suocero, sempre sperando che lui non si smoni se si separano..cosa possibile, perchè si sa che l'animo umano è insondabile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> In un primo momento, d'impulso penserei quello che stai pensando tu. Poi andrei oltre alle mie sensazioni e cercherei di mettermi nei panni di chi questa storia la sta vivendo con passione ma anche tanto dolore e struggimento. Io non sono una persona cattiva e voglio davvero bene a mio marito. Lo so che sto sbagliando ma mi sono innamorata. Che faccio? Finta di niente? aspetto che mi passi? Mi ammazzo? Ditemelo voi che devo fare.
> 
> Emmanuelle Arsan, anche a me disturba molto averlo tradito dopo il viaggio di nozze ma è stata una cosa improvvisa, non voluta da me (all'inizio).
> Io avrei divorziato anche subito ma Giulio me lo ha proibito. *Per amore anche di suo figlio*.


in nome dello stesso amore per il figlio si scopa la moglie? 

ma la finiamo?


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ah.
> ... perchè secondo te, lui, il padre, è innammorato....


Nonostante possa sembrare strano lo é eccome.
Ma non so se l'amore per me superi quello per suo figlio. Ecco perché non vuole che io glielo dica.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so se è una bufala ma non credo sai?
> è una cosa che capita più spesso di quanto si pensi.
> situazione di vera merda, io non saprei come muovermi.
> l'unica cosa da fare in quel caso è mollare il marito, poraccio, e accettare di fare l'amante del suocero, sempre sperando che lui non si smoni se si separano..cosa possibile, perchè si sa che l'animo umano è insondabile


dai brugolina, la prima trombata col suocero fatta nella casa appena comprata come dono di nozze (sicuramente sul pavimento perché ancora priva di mobilia) mi sa tanto di un oscuro mix tra sex & the city e beautiful


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dai brugolino, la prima trombata col suocero fatta nella casa appena comprata come dono di nozze (sicuramente sul pavimento perché ancora priva di mobilia) mi sa tanto di un oscuro mix tra sex & the city e beautiful


La casa era arredata.
Non capisco cosa c'entri questo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma lo sta già facendo !
> però si è presa la scuffia per il suocero


 

riassunto degno di bignami


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Nonostante possa sembrare strano lo é eccome.
> Ma non so se l'amore per me superi quello per suo figlio. Ecco perché non vuole che io glielo dica.


è un gioco pericoloso.
normalmente l'amore per te dovrebbe essere niente rispetto all'amore per il figlio, ma in questo caso direi che al padre del figlio fotte pochetto.
no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> *Nonostante possa sembrare strano lo é eccome.*
> Ma non so se l'amore per me superi quello per suo figlio. Ecco perché non vuole che io glielo dica.


 
è logico


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in nome dello stesso amore per il figlio si scopa la moglie?
> 
> ma la finiamo?


 
ooohohoho finalemnte una che si pone le domande giuste...


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ovviamente hai sposato la persona sbagliata.
> 
> Certo che non hai opposto molta resistenza per respingere "l'attacco " di tuo suocero.... non e' che tu ti sia impegnata molto...


Hai ragione. Non ho opposto molta resistenza ma forse  perchè in fondo lo volevo anch'io?


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in nome dello stesso amore per il figlio si scopa la moglie?
> 
> ma la finiamo?


 
hai finito di rubarmi  le parole dalle dita?


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> In un primo momento, d'impulso penserei quello che stai pensando tu. Poi andrei oltre alle mie sensazioni e cercherei di mettermi nei panni di chi questa storia la sta vivendo con passione ma anche tanto dolore e struggimento. Io non sono una persona cattiva e voglio davvero bene a mio marito. Lo so che sto sbagliando ma  mi sono innamorata. Che faccio? Finta di niente? aspetto che mi passi? Mi ammazzo? Ditemelo voi che devo fare.
> 
> Emmanuelle Arsan, anche a me disturba molto averlo tradito dopo il viaggio di nozze ma è stata una cosa improvvisa, non voluta da me (all'inizio).
> Io avrei divorziato anche subito ma Giulio me lo ha proibito. Per amore anche di suo figlio.











scusa. ehm...ehmm 

	
	
		
		
	


	





pero' sei simpatica.


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Non ho opposto molta resistenza ma forse perchè in fondo lo volevo anch'io?


ma allora che cavolo ti sei sposata scusa?
capisci che ora non hai molta scelta?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> La casa era arredata.
> Non capisco cosa c'entri questo.


 
se per te non c'entra la credibilità di quello che racconti.

ma poi voglio dire... diamo per buono che sia tutto vero... ti presenti a cena per conoscere quelli ceh saranno i tuoi suoceri, lui ti palp'i cosc', e tu rimani ferma lì e magari col sorrisino?

scusa ma non posso davvero farcela. spero davvero tu sia un troll; se non lo sei, al posto tuo, mi farei vedere da uno bravo.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so se è una bufala ma non credo sai?
> è una cosa che capita più spesso di quanto si pensi.
> situazione di vera merda, io non saprei come muovermi.
> l'unica cosa da fare in quel caso è mollare il marito, poraccio, e accettare di fare l'amante del suocero, sempre sperando che lui non si smoni se si separano..cosa possibile, perchè si sa che l'animo umano è insondabile




brugola...ti dico un paio di cose alla fine del racconto, sennò rischio di bloccare lo sviluppo della narrazione che è divertente.


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è un gioco pericoloso.
> normalmente l'amore per te dovrebbe essere niente rispetto all'amore per il figlio, ma in questo caso direi che al padre del figlio fotte pochetto.
> no?


Se non gliene importasse nulla sarebbe felice che lo lasciassi no? Escludi a priori che sia innmorato di me? Perchè?


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> siamo sicuri che sia per l'amore che hai perso la ragione?

















taci.

 suocera!


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so se è una bufala ma non credo sai?
> è una cosa che capita più spesso di quanto si pensi.
> situazione di vera merda, io non saprei come muovermi.
> l'unica cosa da fare in quel caso è mollare il marito, poraccio, e accettare di fare l'amante del suocero, sempre sperando che lui non si smoni se si separano..cosa possibile, perchè si sa che l'animo umano è insondabile


Dici che capita più spesso di quel che si pensi? Mamma mia...faccio una fatica terribile a crederlo possibile.
Forse perchè quando penso a un suocero mi viene in mente il mio e solo il pensiero mi fa venire una paresi!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Se non gliene importasse nulla sarebbe felice che lo lasciassi no? Escludi a priori che sia innmorato di me? Perchè?


se gliene importasse non si scoperebbe la figlia! ma la pianti di dire cazzate?
perché non vuole che lo lasci? semplice! perché non vuole rotture di coglioni! ti vuole scopare, non certo farsi una ridicola famiglia nella quale lui potrebbe essere tuo nonno, mandando all'aria un matrimonio presumo decennale e sfasciando la famiglia per una che molto facilmente gliel'ha data.













(ho esagerato? ho usato troppe metafore?)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> taci.
> 
> suocera!


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Se non gliene importasse nulla sarebbe felice che lo lasciassi no? Escludi a priori che sia innmorato di me? Perchè?


 
no, ha tutto l'interesse che tu non ti separi
a) continua a essere il gioco eccitante che è per lui ora
b) non deve farsi menate con un'amante nuova perchè ci sei tu che non dovresti potergli dare troppi pensieri (nel senso che se dici qualcosa fai una figura di merda pure tu )
c) è una cosa che sicuramente lo eccita, la competizione col figlio etc . etc.

non so se sia innamorato o no, ma personalmente da uno che si  tromba la moglie del figlio mi aspetto sentimenti poco nobili


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*candida*



candita ha detto:


> Nonostante possa sembrare strano lo é eccome.
> Ma non so se l'amore per me superi quello per suo figlio. Ecco perché non vuole che io glielo dica.



eh si....il motivo è questo.capisco.


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se gliene importasse non si scoperebbe la figlia! ma la pianti di dire cazzate?
> perché non vuole che lo lasci? semplice! perché non vuole rotture di coglioni! ti vuole scopare, non certo farsi una ridicola famiglia nella quale lui potrebbe essere tuo nonno, mandando all'aria un matrimonio presumo decennale e sfasciando la famiglia per una che molto facilmente gliel'ha data.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*angelo*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> dai brugolina, la prima trombata col suocero fatta nella casa appena comprata come dono di nozze (sicuramente sul pavimento perché ancora priva di mobilia) mi sa tanto di un oscuro mix tra sex & the city e beautiful


cazzona, la casa era arredata.

certo che pure tu..ma dove vivi non lo so.ti pare che in dono di nozze l'arredamento era escluso?


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se gliene importasse non si scoperebbe la figlia! ma la pianti di dire cazzate?
> perché non vuole che lo lasci? semplice! perché non vuole rotture di coglioni! ti vuole scopare, non certo farsi una ridicola famiglia nella quale lui potrebbe essere tuo nonno, mandando all'aria un matrimonio presumo decennale e sfasciando la famiglia per una che molto facilmente gliel'ha data.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma perché devi essere così aggressiva e volgare?
Non sei capace di esprimere gli stessi concetti senza offendere?
Se la mia storia ti sembra una bufala cosa intervieni a fare?
Comunque il tuo pensiero l'hai espresso ed è stato ampiamente recepito, grazie.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

Quand'è che si smetterà di chiamare amore la foia sessuale?


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no, ha tutto l'interesse che tu non ti separi
> a) continua a essere il gioco eccitante che è per lui ora
> b) non deve farsi menate con un'amante nuova perchè ci sei tu che non dovresti potergli dare troppi pensieri (nel senso che se dici qualcosa fai una figura di merda pure tu )
> c) è una cosa che sicuramente lo eccita, la competizione col figlio etc . etc.
> ...


Ti ringrazio per la tua lucida analisi. Crudele ma educata.
Ne terrò conto anche se al momento tendo a scartare tutte le ipotesi perchè ne sono così assurdamente innamorata da ritenerle impossibili.
Lo so, sono una stupida.


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Giugno 2009)

e quando si smetterà di chiamar sesso l'accarezzar il nonno ?


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ma perché devi essere così aggressiva e volgare?
> Non sei capace di esprimere gli stessi concetti senza offendere?
> Se la mia storia ti sembra una bufala cosa intervieni a fare?
> Comunque il tuo pensiero l'hai espresso ed è stato ampiamente recepito, grazie.


Ciao. Ammesso che la storia sia vera, secondo me tu e tuo suocero state facendo una delle più grosse carognate che si possano compiere ai danni di un altro essere!
Tuo marito così è stato tradito da sua moglie e, quel che è peggio, da suo padre!
Hai mai letto il romanzo "il danno"? E'una storia simile...e non finisce molto bene!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ma perché devi essere così aggressiva e volgare?
> Non sei capace di esprimere gli stessi concetti senza offendere?
> Se la mia storia ti sembra una bufala cosa intervieni a fare?
> Comunque il tuo pensiero l'hai espresso ed è stato ampiamente recepito, grazie.


 
in effetti hai ragione, ho sbagliato: tu sei la moglie del figlio, non la figlia

dov'è la volgarità o la cafonaggine? ho scritto quello che accade. 

il mio pensiero l'ho espresso e intendo ripetermi se necessario o puntualizzare. spero non ti scocci


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quand'è che si smetterà di chiamare amore la foia sessuale?





Mai.


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao. Ammesso che la storia sia vera, secondo me tu e tuo suocero state facendo una delle più grosse carognate che si possano compiere ai danni di un altro essere!
> Tuo marito così è stato tradito da sua moglie e, quel che è peggio, da suo padre!
> Hai mai letto il romanzo "il danno"? E'una storia simile...e non finisce molto bene!


Si, purtoppo l'ho letto e mi ci ritrovo in pieno.
Sto malissimo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cazzona, la casa era arredata.
> 
> certo che pure tu..ma dove vivi non lo so.ti pare che in dono di nozze l'arredamento era escluso?

















a volte sono imperdonabilmente disattenta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Si, purtoppo l'ho letto e mi ci ritrovo in pieno.
> Sto malissimo.


 certo però se il suocero è come jeremy irons dobbiamo considerare le attenuanti....


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Si, purtoppo l'ho letto e mi ci ritrovo in pieno.
> Sto malissimo.



OT.

perchè CandiTa e non Candida?


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> certo però se il suocero è come jeremy irons dobbiamo considerare le attenuanti....












   emma mi fai morire 
cmq io jeremy irons lo  trovo un roito terribile..non mi fa sangue assolutamente


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> certo però se il suocero è come jeremy irons dobbiamo considerare le attenuanti....


Grazie. E' la prima risata che mi fai fare da tanto.
Non dico uguale ma con lo stesso identico torbido fascino.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mai.


Temo.

Comunque non farei una questione di "nonno", l'età, una volta maggiorenni, può centrare poco. E' solo questione di chiav.. chiamare le cose col loro nome.
Comunque bel tro ione il nonnino.


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Si, purtoppo l'ho letto e mi ci ritrovo in pieno.
> Sto malissimo.


La cosa che mi lascia perplessa però, è il fatto che tuo marito ridesse delle avances che il padre ti faceva quando siete andati da loro a pranzo...quasi come se fosse abituato agli infelici exploit di lui.


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Grazie. E' la prima risata che mi fai fare da tanto.
> Non dico uguale ma con lo stesso *identico torbido fascino.*


che fa stragi e danni 
quelli col fascino torbidi son pericolosi


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> certo però se il suocero è come jeremy irons dobbiamo considerare le attenuanti....










  mooooolto interessante l'argomento

proporrei di approfondire.

Canditaaaaaaaa


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Temo.
> 
> Comunque non farei una questione di "nonno", l'età, una volta maggiorenni, può centrare poco. E' solo questione di chiav.. chiamare le cose col loro nome.
> Comunque bel tro ione il nonnino.


per te e per i futuri che vorranno insultare vi pregherei di limitare gli insulti e le offese a me e non a mio suocero visto che vi sto scrivendo io.


----------



## Old Zyp (3 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> La cosa che mi lascia perplessa però, è il fatto che tuo marito ridesse delle avances che il padre ti faceva quando siete andati da loro a pranzo...quasi come se fosse abituato agli infelici exploit di lui.


 
magari era solo lei a non saperlo ...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*ranatan*



Ranatan ha detto:


> La cosa che mi lascia perplessa però, è il fatto che tuo marito ridesse delle avances che il padre ti faceva quando siete andati da loro a pranzo...quasi come se fosse abituato agli infelici exploit di lui.



brava.



 e una.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ma perché devi essere così aggressiva e volgare?
> Non sei capace di esprimere gli stessi concetti senza offendere?
> Se la mia storia ti sembra una bufala cosa intervieni a fare?
> Comunque il tuo pensiero l'hai espresso ed è stato ampiamente recepito, grazie.


 
senti... ma sai leggere?? qui nn ti ha ancora offeso nessuno... (e mi domando solo chi sarà il primo a rompere il ghiaccio)...

perchè a leggerti, giuro, mi fai accartocciare le viscere.....

forse nn hai recepito il messaggio, ciò che stai facendo è IGNOBILE volgare e schifoso...

nn stai tradendo tuo marito (come fanno in tanti e per carità.... chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra)... ma lo tradisci con il padre.....

ti rendi conto di quanto fa schifo tutto questo?? parli di amore, ma ti rendi conto che qui l'amore nn centra un caxxo???

vedi di ripigliarti.... e di mollare sta famiglia di psicopatici.... (suocero) e di cechi... (tuo marito)


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> certo però se il suocero è come jeremy irons dobbiamo considerare le attenuanti....


Non credo che sia come lui.
Emma, sia nel libro che nel film il padre era un uomo serio e apparentemente rigoroso. Non credo che si sarebbe messo a fare piedino alla ragazza del figlio appena conosciuta. Aveva un pò più di stile!


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> La cosa che mi lascia perplessa però, è il fatto che tuo marito ridesse delle avances che il padre ti faceva quando siete andati da loro a pranzo...quasi come se fosse abituato agli infelici exploit di lui.


Non ho mai scritto che mio marito ridesse delle sue avances.
Ho detto che mi aveva premesso che era un po playboy.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

*Candita,*

al contrario di alcuni io parto dal presupposto che tu non sia un troll. Detto questo però devo dire di essere perfettamente d'accordo con Brugola. Secondo me è da escludere a priori il fatto che sia innamorato di te per il semplice fatto che vuole tenerti nascosta. E' una brutta persona, che razza di genitore è quello che ferisce così profondamente il proprio figlio? Che gli manca così totalmente di rispetto?
Detto questo, non è che tu ti sia comportata meglio. Hai accettato la corte e poi una relazione con il padre di tuo marito, ma al momento 6 talmente presa che non vedi lo schifo di questa storia. 
Non saprei cosa consigliarti se non di mollare entrambi, tuo marito perchè ha il diritto di avere accanto una donna che lo ami e lo rispetti e tuo suocero x un minimo di rispetto verso te stessa


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> emma mi fai morire
> cmq io jeremy irons lo trovo un roito terribile..non mi fa sangue assolutamente


Non capisci niente! E' un bel tenebroso con i fiocchi!


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> senti... ma sai leggere?? qui nn ti ha ancora offeso nessuno... (e mi domando solo chi sarà il primo a rompere il ghiaccio)...
> 
> perchè a leggerti, giuro, mi fai accartocciare le viscere.....
> 
> ...



non è ceco è italiano


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> per te e per i futuri che vorranno insultare vi pregherei di limitare gli insulti e le offese a me e non a mio suocero visto che vi sto scrivendo io.


Per me tu sei qualche riga sullo schermo, ed una donna che avesse fatto quello che ha fatto tuo suocero sarebbe stata definita anche peggio fin dai primi post.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Grazie. E' la prima risata che mi fai fare da tanto.
> Non dico uguale ma con lo stesso identico torbido fascino.











CandiTa, scusami cara.

ma mi viene da ridere...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> non è ceco è italiano




Troll !!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> non è ceco è italiano




pessima battuta.

meglio quando fai la seria.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*fabri*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Troll !!!!!




ora ci bannano in massa.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*Ranatan*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Non capisci niente! E' un bel tenebroso con i fiocchi!



condivido.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ora ci bannano in massa.


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Non ho mai scritto che mio marito ridesse delle sue avances.
> Ho detto che mi aveva premesso che era un po playboy.


Ma senti...seriamente parlando. Come puoi prendere sul serio un uomo che al primo incontro ti fa piedino sotto il tavolo e ti accarezza il braccio. Dai...uno così non ha nè fascino, nè stile ed è chiaramente abituato ad agire così.
Non voglio offenderti, davvero, ma da quello che hai scritto mi viene subito da pensare che tu sei una delle tante per lui! Forse un pò più stimolante perchè moglie del figlio!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> non è ceco è italiano


 io dimentico le I...ma tu dimentichi che sei pessima...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


>









non l'avevo mai vista sta emoticon...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> La casa era arredata.
> Non capisco cosa c'entri questo.


non è che sei una parente stretta, mooolto stretta di un quadrupede che gira per questi lidi?
c'è qualcosa nel tuo modo di rispondere che me lo ricorda.


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Troll !!!!!


Per il mio carattere cerco di scherzare quando qualcuno mi attacca. mi é venuto istintivo. me ne scuso.
Se mi venissero dette (scritte) le cose con educazione risponderei educatamente.
Mi rendo conto che la mia storia sia particolare e che ad alcuni possa infastidire ma perché offendere?
Esprimete i vostri giudizi , le vostre opinioni con educazione no?
Quanto a mio suocero non capisco perché ve la pigliate con lui.
Sono adulta e vaccinata, casomai sono io in torto.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma senti...seriamente parlando. Come puoi prendere sul serio un uomo che al primo incontro ti fa piedino sotto il tavolo e ti accarezza il braccio. Dai...uno così non ha nè fascino, nè stile ed è chiaramente abituato ad agire così.
> Non voglio offenderti, davvero, ma da quello che hai scritto mi viene subito da pensare che tu sei una delle tante per lui! Forse un pò più stimolante perchè moglie del figlio!


 
concordo al 100%


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> .
> Mi sono innamorata follemente di mio marito e l’ho sposato quasi subito. Ero in un periodo difficile della mia vita e il matrimonio mi è sembrata una boa a cui attaccarmi per restare a galla.
> 
> 
> ...


ma io non ho capito se ci sei o ci fai o ci hai preso per una massa di coglioni! tuo marito ti vede SCHERZARE con il tuo quasi suocero e non solo  non gli piazza un pugno sul grugno ma anzi ne è contento! e chi non sarebbe felice di vedere il proprio padre che palpeggia la fidanzata!

ti strizza l'occhio, ergo fa il provolone, anche il giorno delle nozze MA IL GIORNO NON succede nulla. E VORREI BEN VEDERE!!!

basta, non ce la faccio più. una cosa è certa: sei sinceramente innamorata di tuo marito. la cosa è palese. pensa se non lo fossi.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

signori, sta storia era già stata postata da una trolla. ma non la ricordate?


ci vorrebbe la memoria di Persa.


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> io dimentico le I...ma tu dimentichi che sei pessima...


Se non lo ricordassi e non mi sentissimi l'ultima delle pessime non sarei approdata qui a chiedere aiuto.
Sto malissimo, non ti credere.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è che sei una parente stretta, mooolto stretta di un quadrupede che gira per questi lidi?
> c'è qualcosa nel tuo modo di rispondere che me lo ricorda.


ne vero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è che sei una parente stretta, mooolto stretta *di un quadrupede che gira per questi lidi?*
> c'è qualcosa nel tuo modo di rispondere che me lo ricorda.


 






















   sai che un po' ti amo?


----------



## Old mirtilla (3 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> al contrario di alcuni io parto dal presupposto che tu non sia un troll. Detto questo però devo dire di essere perfettamente d'accordo con Brugola. Secondo me è da escludere a priori il fatto che sia innamorato di te per il semplice fatto che vuole tenerti nascosta. E' una brutta persona, che razza di genitore è quello che ferisce così profondamente il proprio figlio? Che gli manca così totalmente di rispetto?
> Detto questo, non è che tu ti sia comportata meglio. Hai accettato la corte e poi una relazione con il padre di tuo marito, ma al momento 6 talmente presa che *non vedi lo schifo di questa storia. *
> Non saprei cosa consigliarti se non di mollare entrambi, tuo marito perchè ha il diritto di avere accanto una donna che lo ami e lo rispetti e tuo suocero x un minimo di rispetto verso te stessa


 
min.....zega sole, mi hai rubato le parole di bocca.....LADRA!
Ne ribadisco solo una perchè è stata la prima cosa che mi è venuta leggendo la storia di candita.....(o condita? boh).....ed è....

schifo.

La parola è *schifo*!


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

Se la storia è vera, mi puzza di ambientaccio straviziato e incretinito dai soldi.
Se poi 'sto fior di padre ce l'ha pure per vizio (visto quanto asserito dal figlio), mi chiedo in quante siano in fila con la nostra amica.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Per il mio carattere cerco di scherzare quando qualcuno mi attacca. mi é venuto istintivo. me ne scuso.
> Se mi venissero dette (scritte) le cose con educazione risponderei educatamente.
> Mi rendo conto che la mia storia sia particolare e che ad alcuni possa infastidire ma perché offendere?
> Esprimete i vostri giudizi , le vostre opinioni con educazione no?
> ...


 
 nessuno mette in dubbio che tu sia in torto. il punto è che il ruolo di genitore presuppone anche determinati valori, tra cui il rispetto, che tuo suocero sembrerebbe proprio non avere


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Per il mio carattere cerco di scherzare quando qualcuno mi attacca. mi é venuto istintivo. me ne scuso.
> Se mi venissero dette (scritte) le cose con educazione risponderei educatamente.
> Mi rendo conto che la mia storia sia particolare e che ad alcuni possa infastidire ma perché offendere?
> Esprimete i vostri giudizi , le vostre opinioni con educazione no?
> ...


 
tuo suocero è una merda.... ok??

ti pare offensivo??

a me pare poco...

tuo suocerò si bomba la moglie del figlio.... forse nn te lo ricordi o non lo capisci....


----------



## Old mirtilla (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Non ho opposto molta resistenza ma forse perchè in fondo lo volevo anch'io?


e ne vai pure fiera??? ma nn ti vergogni????


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> signori, sta storia era già stata postata da una trolla. ma non la ricordate?
> 
> 
> ci vorrebbe la memoria di Persa.


Io ricordo uan storia simile...però quella che dico io era di una donna che si era innamorata del fratello del marito.
Però lo stile delle risposte concordo...mi ricorda qualcuno di già letto (ma non saprei dire chi)


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> per te e per i futuri che vorranno insultare vi pregherei di limitare gli insulti e le offese a me e non a mio suocero visto che vi sto scrivendo io.


ma stretta strettissima parente del quadrupede di cui sopra.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> tuo suocero è una merda.... ok??
> 
> ti pare offensivo??
> 
> ...


questa non la sapevo...sono proprio retrograda!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Per il mio carattere cerco di scherzare quando qualcuno mi attacca. mi é venuto istintivo. me ne scuso.
> Se mi venissero dette (scritte) le cose con educazione risponderei educatamente.
> Mi rendo conto che la mia storia sia particolare e che ad alcuni possa infastidire ma perché offendere?
> Esprimete i vostri giudizi , le vostre opinioni con educazione no?
> ...





Io non ho offeso nessuno Candita, semplicemente non credo sia vera, punto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per me tu sei qualche riga sullo schermo, ed una donna che avesse fatto quello che ha fatto tuo suocero sarebbe stata definita anche peggio fin dai primi post.


 
non prendiamoci per il culo e siamo onesti, su. se anche lei non viene definita peggio è solo per evitarci un ban .


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma io non ho capito se ci sei o ci fai o ci hai preso per una massa di coglioni! tuo marito ti vede SCHERZARE con il tuo quasi suocero e non solo  non gli piazza un pugno sul grugno ma anzi ne è contento! e chi non sarebbe felice di vedere il proprio padre che palpeggia la fidanzata!
> 
> ti strizza l'occhio, ergo fa il provolone, anche il giorno delle nozze MA IL GIORNO NON succede nulla. E VORREI BEN VEDERE!!!
> 
> basta, non ce la faccio più. una cosa è certa: sei sinceramente innamorata di tuo marito. la cosa è palese. pensa se non lo fossi.


Ma che scemenze scrivi?
Mi ha vista ridere e scherzare, non ha visto che mi sfiorava sotto al tavolo. Ma stai scherzando?
E pensi che mio suocero al matrimonio mi facesse l'occhiolino con fare malizioso? mio marito ha subito capito che c'era un buon feeling con suo padre senza sospettare nulla di più. Cosa fai? cerchi anche di far passare mio marito per cornuto felice? ma smettila!
Non cercare di farmi passare per cretina perchè non ci sto. Vengo qui e racconto la mia storia, se non ci credete non rispondete ma insultare me , mio suocero , mio marito e la mia intelligenza non credo sia lo scopo di questo forum.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*rana*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Io ricordo uan storia simile...però quella che dico io era di una donna che si era innamorata del fratello del marito.
> Però lo stile delle risposte concordo...mi ricorda qualcuno di già letto (ma non saprei dire chi)



beh...

forse hai ragione tu...

vabbè..io sono convinta che sia un trolley


----------



## Old mirtilla (3 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> senti... ma sai leggere?? qui nn ti ha ancora offeso nessuno... (e mi domando solo chi sarà il primo a rompere il ghiaccio)...
> 
> perchè a leggerti, giuro, mi fai accartocciare le viscere.....
> 
> ...


prima volta in vita mia ma mi tocca quotarti......e a mille anche!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non prendiamoci per il culo e siamo onesti, su. se anche lei non viene definita peggio è solo per evitarci un ban .


 
esatto...

io nn la chiamo con il nome che aleggia in tutti noi solo per evitare il ban.....

perchè sappiamo tutti il nome ed il cognome di questa DONNA...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> non è ceco è italiano


è vero che avevo detto che avevo bisogno di cazzeggiare
ma tu esageri!
comunque capisco che lo fai perchè mi vuoi bene
grazie Belm.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> esatto...
> 
> io nn la chiamo con il nome che aleggia in tutti noi solo per evitare il ban.....
> 
> perchè sappiamo tutti il nome ed il cognome di questa *DONNA*...


 
scusami se mi permetto...direi femmina. Donna è tutt'altro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ma che scemenze scrivi?
> Mi ha vista ridere e scherzare, non ha visto che mi sfiorava sotto al tavolo. Ma stai scherzando?
> E pensi che mio suocero al matrimonio mi facesse l'occhiolino con fare malizioso? mio marito ha subito capito che c'era un buon feeling con suo padre senza sospettare nulla di più. Cosa fai? cerchi anche di far passare mio marito per cornuto felice? ma smettila!
> Non cercare di farmi passare per cretina perchè non ci sto. Vengo qui e racconto la mia storia, se non ci credete non rispondete ma insultare me , mio suocero , mio marito e la mia intelligenza non credo sia lo scopo di questo forum.


 
e allora se non l'ha fatto con fare malizioso perché raccontarcelo? che senso ha nel contesto dei racconti della cavalcata delle valchirie? non capisco. 

bhè ma tuo marito E' un felice cornuto. fatto.

quanto all'intelligenza... di cosa stai parlando?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> scusami se mi permetto...direi femmina. Donna è tutt'altro.













giusto....


----------



## Old mirtilla (3 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Troll !!!!!


trollone vorrai dire fabri!!


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> esatto...
> 
> io nn la chiamo con il nome che aleggia in tutti noi solo per evitare il ban.....
> 
> perchè sappiamo tutti il nome ed il cognome di questa DONNA...


Ma guarda che non succede niente, io non è che mi suicido se tu o altri mi date della *****.Non mi cambia la vita.
Non vedo a che serva però.
Una volta che mi hai chiamata così ti senti meglio?
Poi sai darmi un consiglio o ti senti solo più a posto per avermi insultata?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh...
> 
> forse hai ragione tu...
> 
> vabbè..*io sono convinta che sia un trolley*


sto male


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> prima volta in vita mia ma mi tocca quotarti......e a mille anche!


 
mirti....  sono commosso...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (3 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> trollone vorrai dire fabri!!



Non volevo esagerare....


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non succede niente, io non è che mi suicido se tu o altri mi date della *****.Non mi cambia la vita.
> Non vedo a che serva però.
> Una volta che mi hai chiamata così ti senti meglio?
> Poi sai darmi un consiglio o ti senti solo più a posto per avermi insultata?


ok, ma che consiglio ti aspetteresti? io te l'ho dato: molla entrambi


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ma che scemenze scrivi?
> Mi ha vista ridere e scherzare, non ha visto che mi sfiorava sotto al tavolo. Ma stai scherzando?
> E pensi che mio suocero al matrimonio mi facesse l'occhiolino con fare malizioso? mio marito ha subito capito che c'era un buon feeling con suo padre senza sospettare nulla di più. Cosa fai? cerchi anche di far passare mio marito per cornuto felice? ma smettila!
> Non cercare di farmi passare per cretina perchè non ci sto. Vengo qui e racconto la mia storia, se non ci credete non rispondete ma insultare me , mio suocero , mio marito e la mia intelligenza non credo sia lo scopo di questo forum.



Cantita, puoi segnare allo staffe i peggiori interventi...

davvero...è un tuo diritto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh...
> 
> forse hai ragione tu...
> 
> vabbè..io sono convinta che sia un *trolley*


Mi sa che hai bisogno di ferie.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ok, ma che consiglio ti aspetteresti? io te l'ho dato: molla entrambi


scusa e quello di andare a farsi vedere da uno bravo no? era eccellente e non saprei darne di meno. per arrivare a fare una cosa del genere è indispensabile non essere registrati con la testa.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sto male


Guarda che ti segnalo


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e allora se non l'ha fatto con fare malizioso perché raccontarcelo? che senso ha nel contesto dei racconti della cavalcata delle valchirie? non capisco.
> 
> bhè ma tuo marito E' un felice cornuto. fatto.
> 
> quanto all'intelligenza... di cosa stai parlando?



Non mi sembra di aver raccontato nessuna cavalcata delle valchirie visto che ho ben evitato i dettagli.
Comunque hai ragione tu, brava. 
Ora stai meglio?
Sei a posto?
Hai svolto il tuo ruolo?
Perfetto.


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Vengo qui e racconto la mia storia, se non ci credete non rispondete ma insultare me , mio suocero , mio marito e la mia intelligenza non credo sia lo scopo di questo forum.


Ok, lasciando stare tuo marito, come puoi pensare che si possa prescindere dal dire qualcosa di negativo su tuo suocero?
Ha tradito suo figlio, in uno dei modi più schifosi che ci possano essere!
E se la storia che racconti è vera (scusa, ma con tutta onestà io ne dubito un pò) il vero colpevole di tutta questa merdosa faccenda è lui.
Tu mi sembrei molto ingenua e ti sei lasciata abbindolare con una facilità e superficialità sconcertante.
Se fossi in te mi leverei da questa melma il più in fretta possibile. Ormai tutto è irrimediabile! Molla tuo marito e molla tuo suocero. Fai chiarezza dentro di te, disintossicati e cerca di ricomporre la tua vita.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non succede niente, io non è che mi suicido se tu o altri mi date della *****.Non mi cambia la vita.
> Non vedo a che serva però.
> Una volta che mi hai chiamata così ti senti meglio?
> Poi sai darmi un consiglio o ti senti solo più a posto per avermi insultata?


 
vuoi un consiglio... tu vuoi sentirti dire che può succedere, che sono cose che capitano... che stai sbagliando magari...


una persona sana di mente sa che una cosa del genere nn si fa. punto e basta...

tutto il resto è noia.... e nn ho detto gioia....


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

Scusa Candita ma sei sicura che tuo marito non sappia e non gli vada bene così? Insomma, ti presenta il padre come un dongiovanni, vi vede flirtare(mio suocero al massimo mi dà due baci sulle guance, non mi fa gli occhi dolci) e non pensa che suo padre potrebbe provarci? Io qualche dubbio me lo porrei


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Grazie. E' la prima risata che mi fai fare da tanto.
> Non dico uguale ma con lo stesso identico torbido fascino.


 candita, seriamente: io di situazioni di merda me ne intendo, fidati...ma a casa tua accadrebbe un casino?
Davvero te la senti di andare con uno che viene con te solo perchè rappresenti il proibito?
Stai messa quasi peggio di me e ti dico che non ce lo meritiamo entrambe.....


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ok, ma che consiglio ti aspetteresti? io te l'ho dato: molla entrambi


Certo, il raziocinio mi dice la stessa cosa.
Ma non ci riesco ancora.
Grazie anche a te per essere una delle poche che non insulta pur non condividendo il mio operato.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai bisogno di ferie.....



magari..ma da sola!

eppooi non mi distrarre..sta storia mi appassiona...


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non prendiamoci per il culo e siamo onesti, su. se anche lei non viene definita peggio è solo per evitarci un ban .


Io intendevo dire che se invece di un suocero con la nuora fosse stata una suocera col genero, la stessa sarebbe stata definita con epiteti vari senza mezzi termini fin dall'inizio.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver raccontato nessuna cavalcata delle valchirie visto che ho ben evitato i dettagli.
> Comunque hai ragione tu, brava.
> Ora stai meglio?
> Sei a posto?
> ...


Male


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> candita, seriamente: io di situazioni di merda me ne intendo, fidati...ma a casa tua accadrebbe un casino?
> Davvero te la senti di andare con uno che viene con te solo perchè rappresenti il proibito?
> Stai messa quasi peggio di me e ti dico che non ce lo meritiamo entrambe.....


Il casino sarebbe indescrivibile.
Lo so.
Hai ragione: sto messa malissimo


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Certo, il raziocinio mi dice la stessa cosa.
> Ma non ci riesco ancora.
> Grazie anche a te per essere una delle poche che non insulta pur non condividendo il mio operato.
























   scusa...ma l'operato mi ha fatto sbellicare 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Seriamente.......escine, perchè appena ti sveglierai non riuscirai nemmeno a guardarti allo specchio senza sputare sull'immagine riflessa


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> signori, sta storia era già stata postata da una trolla. ma non la ricordate?
> 
> 
> ci vorrebbe la memoria di Persa.


 era col cognato


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io intendevo dire che se invece di un suocero con la nuora fosse stata una suocera col genero, la stessa sarebbe stata definita con epiteti vari senza mezzi termini fin dall'inizio.


 
non sono d'accordo. x me è la stessa cosa


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io intendevo dire che se invece di un suocero con la nuora fosse stata una suocera col genero, la stessa sarebbe stata definita con epiteti vari senza mezzi termini fin dall'inizio.


meno male che hai rimesso a posto le corrette parentele
finora si era parlato di cognata
la situazione è già confusa
ho un immagine di belmanzo con rotelle da trolley che bomba con Ieremy Irons, mentre un beauty case coordinato è felice.
che il trolley fosse la cognata del suocero era veramente troppo


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (3 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> meno male che hai rimesso a posto le corrette parentele
> finora si era parlato di cognata
> la situazione è già confusa
> ho un immagine di belmanzo con rotelle da trolley che bomba con Ieremy Irons, mentre un beauty case coordinato è felice.
> che il trolley fosse la cognata del suocero era veramente troppo


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo. x me è la stessa cosa


Anche per me. Proprio per quello prima ho voluto espressamente usare la parola tro ione.


----------



## Old mirtilla (3 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ok, lasciando stare tuo marito, come puoi pensare che si possa prescindere dal dire qualcosa di negativo su tuo suocero?
> Ha tradito suo figlio, in uno dei modi più schifosi che ci possano essere!
> E se la storia che racconti è vera (scusa, ma con tutta onestà io ne dubito un pò) il vero colpevole di tutta questa merdosa faccenda è lui.
> Tu mi sembrei molto ingenua e ti sei lasciata abbindolare con una facilità e superficialità sconcertante.
> Se fossi in te mi leverei da questa melma il più in fretta possibile. Ormai tutto è irrimediabile! Molla tuo marito e molla tuo suocero. Fai chiarezza dentro di te, disintossicati e cerca di ricomporre la tua vita.


eh no ranina bella, dissento!!

Suo suocero potrà anche essere un bavoso colpevole di aver corteggiato pesantemente la nuora, ma la colpevole secondo me è solo lei!
E' lei che si è sposata il figlio dichiarando di esserne follemente innamorata e se fosse stato vero, avrebbe respinto le avances del vecchio jeremy, andando oltretutto a raccontare tutto al maritino col quale avrebbe avuto un'occasione di crescita e di consolidamento del rapporto..... se invece il figlio avesse preso la cosa sottogamba lei avrebbe avuto per lo meno il segnale che in lui qualcosa nn andava....perchè, secondo me, anche il maritino nn è molto a posto!


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ok, lasciando stare tuo marito, come puoi pensare che si possa prescindere dal dire qualcosa di negativo su tuo suocero?
> Ha tradito suo figlio, in uno dei modi più schifosi che ci possano essere!
> E se la storia che racconti è vera (scusa, ma con tutta onestà io ne dubito un pò) il vero colpevole di tutta questa merdosa faccenda è lui.
> Tu mi sembrei molto ingenua e ti sei lasciata abbindolare con una facilità e superficialità sconcertante.
> Se fossi in te mi leverei da questa melma il più in fretta possibile. Ormai tutto è irrimediabile! Molla tuo marito e molla tuo suocero. Fai chiarezza dentro di te, disintossicati e cerca di ricomporre la tua vita.


La vera colpevole sono io non lui!
Lui è solo un uomo di mezz'età che vuole restare giovane e che ha fatto innamorare una giovane donna.
Non addossategli colpe che non ha.
Vi ho premesso che quando mi sono sposata ero in un brutto periodo. Non cerco giustificazioni ma almeno un pò di comprensione. Invece tutti a sentenziare che lui è uno schifoso, io una ******* e basta.
Grazie mille.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2009)

piano piano ci arrivamo all'incesto.
per ora ci gira alla larga ma lo stile è sempre quello del besugo: secondo me nada potrebbe scrivere la sceneggiatura per i forrester; ama costruire le storie intorno alla famiglia
ihihi


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> eh no ranina bella, dissento!!
> 
> Suo suocero potrà anche essere un bavoso colpevole di aver corteggiato pesantemente la nuora, ma la colpevole secondo me è solo lei!
> E' lei che si è sposata il figlio dichiarando di esserne follemente innamorata e se fosse stato vero, avrebbe respinto le avances del vecchio jeremy, andando oltretutto a raccontare tutto al maritino col quale avrebbe avuto un'occasione di crescita e di consolidamento del rapporto..... se invece il figlio avesse preso la cosa sottogamba lei avrebbe avuto per lo meno il segnale che in lui qualcosa nn andava....perchè, secondo me, *anche il maritino nn è molto a posto*!


ha vuttato al votavy?


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> meno male che hai rimesso a posto le corrette parentele
> finora si era parlato di cognata
> la situazione è già confusa
> ho un immagine di belmanzo con rotelle da trolley che bomba con Ieremy Irons, mentre un beauty case coordinato è felice.
> che il trolley fosse la cognata del suocero era veramente troppo


Il problema  mi sa che il figlio trolley ed il padre container si contendono il "carico", pur essendo il container già occupato da collettame in giacenza già da tempo. Ma sa, in un container c'è spazio per tutti, in un trolley solo per l'indispensabile......


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il problema  mi sa che il figlio trolley ed il padre container si contendono il "carico", pur essendo il container già occupato da collettame in giacenza già da tempo. Ma sa, in un container c'è spazio per tutti, in un trolley solo per l'indispensabile......


mi stai dicendo che non è Belm?
allora è la moglie del figlio del belm prima maniera (quello che appunto aveva 62 anni)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

neanche sulle answer di yahoo ho trovato una storia simile. solo quella di uno che ha conosciuto una tipa che ha poi scoperto che era la sorella ma che nel frattempo è rimasta incinta e che spera partorisca un maschio con un bigolo come quello di rocco siffredi.

ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> La vera colpevole sono io non lui!
> Lui è solo un uomo di mezz'età che vuole restare giovane e che ha fatto innamorare una giovane donna.
> Non addossategli colpe che non ha.
> Vi ho premesso che quando mi sono sposata ero in un brutto periodo. Non cerco giustificazioni ma almeno un pò di comprensione. Invece tutti a sentenziare che lui è uno schifoso, io una ******* e basta.
> Grazie mille.


Ma scusa...ma prova a ipotizzare che succedesse a te. Prova a pensare che tua madre facesse una cosa del genere con tuo marito. Come faresti a dire che non ha colpe? Il legame genitore-figlio è il più forte che ci possa essere al mondo...se non ti puoi fidare nemmeno di una madre o di un padre la vedo grigissima. In quanto a te ti addosso si le colpe, ma seriamente parlando, non mi sembri troppo in palla. Probabilmente hai dei problemi che, come ti ha consigliato qualcuno, dovresti affrontare con un esperto.
Te lo dico senza cattivria. Chi è in se, non farebbe mai una cosa del genere!


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> neanche sulle answer di yahoo ho trovato una storia simile. solo quella di uno che ha conosciuto una tipa che ha poi scoperto che era la sorella ma che nel frattempo è rimasta incinta e che spera partorisca un maschio con un bigolo come quello di rocco siffredi.
> 
> ma questa è un'altra storia.


fammi sapere quando nasce


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> La vera colpevole sono io non lui!
> Lui è solo un uomo di mezz'età che vuole restare giovane e che ha fatto innamorare una giovane donna.
> Non addossategli colpe che non ha.
> Vi ho premesso che quando mi sono sposata ero in un brutto periodo. Non cerco giustificazioni ma almeno un pò di comprensione. Invece tutti a sentenziare che lui è uno schifoso, io una ******* e basta.
> Grazie mille.


tu 6 colpevole quanto lui. Anzi forse un pelo meno. e sai perchè? perchè purtroppo in una coppia i tradimenti possono succedere (e non credere che io sia una di quelle che giustifica, anzi, in genere bastono) ma LUI ha tradito suo figlio!!!! Leggi bene un secondo: un padre che va a letto con la moglie del figlio.....non ti fa venire la pelle d'oca? A me sì e di brutto!e lo schifo si indirizza + sul padre....cazzo...il papà....tu 6 "solo" la moglie...ma lui è il papà


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> La vera colpevole sono io non lui!
> Lui è solo un uomo di mezz'età che vuole restare giovane e che ha fatto innamorare una giovane donna.
> Non addossategli colpe che non ha.
> Vi ho premesso che quando mi sono sposata ero in un brutto periodo. Non cerco giustificazioni ma almeno un pò di comprensione. Invece tutti a sentenziare che lui è uno schifoso, io una ******* e basta.
> Grazie mille.


Oh, poverino, l'uomo di mezz'età che vuole rimanere giovane..... alle spalle del figlio cornutazzo!
Non fategli colpe, poverino, altrimenti ci rimane male! Mica che gli venga una prostatite e debba interrompere anzitempo la carriera di "playboy" (definizione deprimente di poco uomo attaccato a molto uccello)!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> fammi sapere quando nasce


 
ormai è passato un anno. la cronaca ci ha raccontato di neonati "strani" negli ultimi mesi?

comunque se vi ho incuriosito ve la posto eh


----------



## Grande82 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> La vera colpevole sono io non lui!
> *Lui è solo un uomo di mezz'età che vuole restare giovane e che ha fatto innamorare una giovane donna*.
> Non addossategli colpe che non ha.
> Vi ho premesso che quando mi sono sposata ero in un brutto periodo. Non cerco giustificazioni ma almeno un pò di comprensione. Invece tutti a sentenziare che lui è uno schifoso, io una ******* e basta.
> Grazie mille.


a parte che già questo non lo assolve, anzi!!
e comunque la 'giovane donna' in questione è moglie del figlio, non una estranea.... 
tu l'avresti fatto? chiediti questo. saresti andata col compagno di tua figlia? 
E che uomo vuoi vicino? 
Anche io non posso che concordare che questa relazione ha poco a che fare con l'amore. Per lui sei la trasgressione e la sicurezza di un'amante che non rompe le scatole perchè come lui ha troppo da perdere. 
Sei il fascino di una ventata di gioventù e competizione col figlio e allo stesso tempo con te è certo di non andare mai oltre per tutta la situazione familiare.
Ma se anche ti amasse, che prospettiva vedi?
che consiglio ti vuoi dare da sola?
Il mio consiglio è di andare da un terapeuta che ti aiuti a recuperare sufficiente stima di te stessa da voler fuggire tu per prima da questo schifo (che altro è?).
Un terapeuta che capisca le ragioni di qeusto complesso edipico all'ennesima potenza e che ti aiuti a traghettartene fuori.
il passo successivo sarà fare armi e bagagli e ricostruire una vita altrove.
Almeno non avete figli e siete giovani, che altro si può dire?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> La vera colpevole sono io non lui!
> Lui è solo un uomo di mezz'età che vuole restare giovane e che ha fatto innamorare una giovane donna.
> Non addossategli colpe che non ha.
> Vi ho premesso che quando mi sono sposata ero in un brutto periodo. Non cerco giustificazioni ma almeno un pò di comprensione. *Invece tutti a sentenziare che lui è uno schifoso*, io una ******* e basta.
> Grazie mille.


non fosse vero! 
saremo peggio noi che diciamo non che è uno schifoso, ma che siete DUE SCHIFOSI, o tu che lo giustifichi perché poverino è solo un uomo di mezza età in cerca di conferme.
tutto gli è dovuto. tutto gli è concesso. andasse anche a palpare le ragazze sui tram, che poverino, sarebbe da capire.


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma scusa...ma prova a ipotizzare che succedesse a te. Prova a pensare che tua madre facesse una cosa del genere con tuo marito. Come faresti a dire che non ha colpe? Il legame genitore-figlio è il più forte che ci possa essere al mondo...se non ti puoi fidare nemmeno di una madre o di un padre la vedo grigissima. In quanto a te ti addosso si le colpe, ma seriamente parlando, non mi sembri troppo in palla. Probabilmente hai dei problemi che, come ti ha consigliato qualcuno, dovresti affrontare con un esperto.
> Te lo dico senza cattivria. Chi è in se, non farebbe mai una cosa del genere!


Va bene. Se pensare che io ho dei problemi psicologici vi fa stare meglio non c'è problema.
Sicuramente ne ho, chi non ne ha?, ma sto vivendo un situazione che mi distrugge dal rimorso e dalla voglia di gridare a tutti quello che mi sta succedendo.
Non so che fare. Mi sento una merda, lo so che lo sono eppure se solo una sera lui non mi manda un messaggio, non mi scrive due righe, non mi chiama per un momento  io sto malissimo.
Lo so che è una storia malata, difficile, cattiva.
Lo so. Se stessi bene non sarei qui.


----------



## Old mirtilla (3 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> meno male che hai rimesso a posto le corrette parentele
> finora si era parlato di cognata
> la situazione è già confusa
> ho un immagine di belmanzo con rotelle da trolley che bomba con Ieremy Irons, mentre un beauty case coordinato è felice.
> che il trolley fosse la cognata del suocero era veramente troppo


mi fai morire amor!!
View attachment 2914


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> La vera colpevole sono io non lui!
> Lui è solo un uomo di mezz'età che vuole restare giovane e che ha fatto innamorare una giovane donna.
> Non addossategli colpe che non ha.
> Vi ho premesso che quando mi sono sposata ero in un brutto periodo. Non cerco giustificazioni ma almeno un pò di comprensione. Invece tutti a sentenziare che lui è uno schifoso, io una ******* e basta.
> Grazie mille.


Comprensione di cosa?
Se ti si dice che non hai tutte le colpe ti incazzi!


----------



## Old mirtilla (3 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ha vuttato al votavy?


 
beh, può essere questo l'impegno del maritino mentre i due bombano.....


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Va bene. Se pensare che io ho dei problemi psicologici vi fa stare meglio non c'è problema.
> Sicuramente ne ho, chi non ne ha?, ma sto vivendo un situazione che mi distrugge dal rimorso e dalla voglia di gridare a tutti quello che mi sta succedendo.
> Non so che fare. Mi sento una merda, lo so che lo sono eppure se solo una sera lui non mi manda un messaggio, non mi scrive due righe, non mi chiama per un momento io sto malissimo.
> Lo so che è una storia malata, difficile, cattiva.
> Lo so. Se stessi bene non sarei qui.


 
che sta storia ti faccia star male è comprensibilissimo e che ti faccia sentire in colpa ancora di +. Non puoi aspettarti commenti morbidi e delicati e nemmeno comprensione, Candita, non è proprio possibile


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Comprensione di cosa?
> Se ti si dice che non hai tutte le colpe ti incazzi!


Veramente è dall'inizio che ammetto le mie colpe.
Non capisco perchè le diate più a mio suocero che a me.
Qualcuno si è pure permesso di insinuare che mio marito ne sarebbe al corrente.
Non so che dire, siete di una cattiveria nauseabonda.


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Va bene. Se pensare che io ho dei problemi psicologici vi fa stare meglio non c'è problema.
> Sicuramente ne ho, chi non ne ha?, ma sto vivendo un situazione che mi distrugge dal rimorso e dalla voglia di gridare a tutti quello che mi sta succedendo.
> Non so che fare. Mi sento una merda, lo so che lo sono eppure se solo una sera lui non mi manda un messaggio, non mi scrive due righe, non mi chiama per un momento io sto malissimo.
> Lo so che è una storia malata, difficile, cattiva.
> Lo so. Se stessi bene non sarei qui.


Lascia tuo marito. E' l'unica cosa plausibile che tu possa fare.
Lascialo e continua a vedere tuo suocero. Almeno farai del male solo a te stessa.
Poi, se sarà vero amore l'uomo che desideri lascerà baracca e burattini e correrà da te.
Io non credo che ciò succederà mai, credo invece che presto o tardi la storia si esaurirà e lui si staccherà da te. Soffrirai come un cane ma prima o poi ne verrai fuori (non da sola temo).


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Veramente è dall'inizio che ammetto le mie colpe.
> Non capisco perchè le diate più a mio suocero che a me.
> Qualcuno si è pure permesso di insinuare che mio marito ne sarebbe al corrente.
> Non so che dire, siete di una cattiveria nauseabonda.


 
te l'ho spiegato il perchè. hai letto? cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lascia tuo marito. E' l'unica cosa plausibile che tu possa fare.
> Lascialo e contnua a vedere tuo suocero. Almeno farai del male solo a te stessa.
> Poi, se sarà vero amore l'uomo che desideri lascierà baracca e burattini e correrà da te.
> Io non credo che ciò succederà mai, credo invece che presto o ttardi la storia si esaurirà e lui si staccherà da te. Soffrirai come un cane ma prima o poi ne verrai fuori (non da sola temo).



Ti ringrazio. Ci penserò su.
Il problema è che mio marito crede che fra noi le cose vadano benissimo perchè non litighiamo mai e andiamo d'accordo.
Che gli dico?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio. Ci penserò su.
> Il problema è che mio marito crede che fra noi le cose vadano benissimo perchè non litighiamo mai e andiamo d'accordo.
> Che gli dico?


 che non lo ami più.


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> che sta storia ti faccia star male è comprensibilissimo e che ti faccia sentire in colpa ancora di +. Non puoi aspettarti commenti morbidi e delicati e nemmeno comprensione, Candita, non è proprio possibile



Va bene.
Scusate se mi sono iscritta per avere qualche consiglio e aiuto.


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Veramente è dall'inizio che ammetto le mie colpe.
> Non capisco perchè le diate più a mio suocero che a me.
> Qualcuno si è pure permesso di insinuare che mio marito ne sarebbe al corrente.
> Non so che dire, siete di una cattiveria nauseabonda.


Sia, a volte sentirsi dire a muso duro le cose non fa male.
Ti mette davanti alla storia nuda e cruda, senza ammantarla di un romanticismo che solo tu vedi.
Magari il risponderti in modo secco e duro aiuta a farti cadere le fette di salame che hai sugli occhi


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che non lo ami più.


Ti pare facile?
Lo so, dovrei fare così ma so che soffrirebbe tanto e gli voglio ancora bene.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio. Ci penserò su.
> Il problema è che mio marito crede che fra noi le cose vadano benissimo perchè non litighiamo mai e andiamo d'accordo.
> *Che gli dico*?


CHE LO STAI PRENDENDO PER IL CULO!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ti pare facile?
> Lo so, dovrei fare così ma so che soffrirebbe tanto e gli voglio ancora bene.


 e se scoprisse tutto quanto soffrirebbe?


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio. Ci penserò su.
> Il problema è che mio marito crede che fra noi le cose vadano benissimo perchè non litighiamo mai e andiamo d'accordo.
> Che gli dico?


 
Digli che non lo ami più. Non dire nulla di ciò che è successo, sarebbe una pugnalata alla schiena. Restare così non ha davvero alcun senso


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio. Ci penserò su.
> Il problema è che mio marito crede che fra noi le cose vadano benissimo perchè non litighiamo mai e andiamo d'accordo.
> Che gli dico?


Non è che devi diglielo da un giorno all'altro. 
la gente purtroppo si separa, divorzia anche per molto meno.
Digli che non sei più innamorata di lui, che ti sei sposata per i motivi sbagliati e troppo frettolosamente...se ne farà una ragione.
Per quel che riguarda tuo suocero, ti consiglio ancora caldamente di mollare anche lui se ce la fai, almeno stacci lontano per un periodo.


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Avete ragione. Lo devo lasciare.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ti pare facile?
> Lo so, dovrei fare così ma so che soffrirebbe tanto e gli voglio ancora bene.


 
certo, soffrirebbe, ma non ti sembra + dignitoso sia x lui che x te?


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

non so se sia un troll ma la storia è un vero casino.
dire ma almeno ti senti una merda non serve a niente, è chiaro che si sente una merda, l'ha anche scritto.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non è che il tradimento porti mai fuori sentimenti di nobiltà e di onore


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se scoprisse tutto quanto soffrirebbe?


Hai ragione. Immaginare la sua sofferenza è insopportabile.
Grazie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Veramente è dall'inizio che ammetto le mie colpe.
> Non capisco perchè le diate più a mio suocero che a me.
> Qualcuno si è pure permesso di insinuare che mio marito ne sarebbe al corrente.
> Non so che dire, siete di una cattiveria nauseabonda.


per il semplice motivo che un marito cornuto è un conto, un marito tradito da uno dei genitori è quanto di peggio si riesca ad immaginare. capovolgendola e aiutandoti a capirla: tuo suocero, tradendo il figlio, si comporta come una incommensurabile merda alla quale non si può concedere nessuna attenuante o giustificazione.


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Immaginare la sua sofferenza è insopportabile.
> Grazie


E poi guarda, queste storie malate non sai mai come vanno a finire...può anche essere pericoloso.
Dammi retta, tronca con tuo marito finchè sei in tempo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Veramente è dall'inizio che ammetto le mie colpe.
> Non capisco perchè le diate più a mio suocero che a me.
> Qualcuno si è pure permesso di insinuare che mio marito ne sarebbe al corrente.
> Non so che dire, siete di una cattiveria nauseabonda.


1) Tuo suocero è di un'immoralità disgustosa, pecca per tre motivi: il male al figlio, le corna alla moglie, l'aver coinvolto in una storia assurda una terza persona evidentemente sprovveduta.
2) Che tuo marito fosse più o meno al corrente della situazione paterna lo ha lasciato immaginare la tua esposizine di fatti. Hai detto che non era così, tutto sistemato. Nessuno ha insinuato nulla, solo frainteso.
3)Si, siamo incattiviti dal vedere una persona che non si rende conto del disgusto che provoca vedere una moglie ed un padre spassarsela alle spalle di un poveraccio.


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Ringrazio quei pochi che mi hanno dato dei consigli con gentilezza.
Rifletterò molto sulle vostre parole.
Io ve lo giuro che mi sento una merda, che sto malissimo, che non vorrei ferire nessuno e che vorrei uscire pulita da questa storia perchè mi sta distruggendo.
Non riesco più a guardare negli occhi neanche mia suocera che ogni tanto si lamenta con me di quanto sia ancora farfallone suo marito.
Devo fare qualcosa. Così non posso andare avanti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ringrazio quei pochi che mi hanno dato dei consigli con gentilezza.
> Rifletterò molto sulle vostre parole.
> Io ve lo giuro che mi sento una merda, che sto malissimo, che non vorrei ferire nessuno e che vorrei uscire pulita da questa storia perchè mi sta distruggendo.
> Non riesco più a guardare negli occhi neanche mia suocera che ogni tanto si lamenta con me di quanto sia ancora farfallone suo marito.
> Devo fare qualcosa. Così non posso andare avanti.


 
Riprendi in mano la tua dignità di donna. E' l'unica cosa che devi fare.
Altrimenti continua a buttarti via come le protagoniste di tanti romanzucoli.


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ringrazio quei pochi che mi hanno dato dei consigli con gentilezza.
> Rifletterò molto sulle vostre parole.
> Io ve lo giuro che mi sento una merda, che sto malissimo, che non vorrei ferire nessuno e che vorrei uscire pulita da questa storia perchè mi sta distruggendo.
> Non riesco più a guardare negli occhi neanche mia suocera che ogni tanto si lamenta con me di quanto sia ancora farfallone suo marito.
> Devo fare qualcosa. Così non posso andare avanti.


Ti abbiamo detto più o meno le stesse cose.
Riflettici.
Mi raccomando però di non fare cavolate in preda a raptus...tipo informare tua suocera della situazione.
Come dici tu è già abbastanza tragica così...cercate almeno di venirne fuori senza causare danni psicologici irreversibili a quei due poveracci che vi stanno accanto


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ringrazio quei pochi che mi hanno dato dei consigli con gentilezza.
> Rifletterò molto sulle vostre parole.
> Io ve lo giuro che mi sento una merda, che sto malissimo, che non vorrei ferire nessuno e che vorrei uscire pulita da questa storia perchè mi sta distruggendo.
> Non riesco più a guardare negli occhi neanche mia suocera che ogni tanto si lamenta con me di quanto sia ancora farfallone suo marito.
> Devo fare qualcosa. Così non posso andare avanti.


 
ti auguro di uscirne in fretta e moralmente in piedi. Hai sbagliato e non c'è bisogno che te lo dica io ma non puoi e non devi addossarti anche le colpe di tuo suocero. Credimi ne ha tante, molte + di te, perchè ha tradito un rapporto ed un sentimento che dovrebbe essere + forte di tutto.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ringrazio quei pochi che mi hanno dato dei consigli con gentilezza.
> Rifletterò molto sulle vostre parole.
> Io ve lo giuro che mi sento una merda, che sto malissimo, che non vorrei ferire nessuno e che vorrei uscire pulita da questa storia perchè mi sta distruggendo.
> Non riesco più a guardare negli occhi neanche mia suocera che ogni tanto si lamenta con me di quanto sia ancora farfallone suo marito.
> Devo fare qualcosa. Così non posso andare avanti.


 prego.
pensa ad un supporto psicologico che ti aiuti a recuperare il rispetto per te stessa in primis. 
è importante.


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Ma se devo fare le cose con calma come faccio?
Ogni settimana siamo a cena dai suoceri.Che scuse posso accampare ogni settimana?
Io devo iniziare a non vederlo più.
Secondo voi  con mio marito le cose ,se io lasciassi definitivamente mio suocero, potrebbero riprendere ad andare bene?
Io a lui voglio bene.
Non so se è amore ma grandissimo affetto si.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ma se devo fare le cose con calma come faccio?
> Ogni settimana siamo a cena dai suoceri.Che scuse posso accampare ogni settimana?
> Io devo iniziare a non vederlo più.
> Secondo voi che con mio marito le cose ,se io lasciassi definitivamente mio suocero, potrebbero riprendere ad andare bene?
> ...


 
secondo me no. Sei innamorata persa di una persona che puoi pensare al max come un padre....no, dopo quel che c'è stato secondo me non può funzionare ancora con tuo marito


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ma se devo fare le cose con calma come faccio?
> Ogni settimana siamo a cena dai suoceri.Che scuse posso accampare ogni settimana?
> Io devo iniziare a non vederlo più.
> Secondo voi con mio marito le cose ,se io lasciassi definitivamente mio suocero, potrebbero riprendere ad andare bene?
> ...


no, secondo me no.
se non ti ha fermata il fatto che l'altro sia suo padre non recuperi più niente.
l'unica è lasciarlo.


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me no. Sei innamorata persa di una persona che puoi pensare al max come un padre....no, dopo quel che c'è stato secondo me non può funzionare ancora con tuo marito


Lo chiedevo perchè a mio marito è stato offerto un trasferimento di lavoro abbastanza lontano da qui e proprio una settimana fa mi chiedeva cosa ne pensassi io prima di decidere.
Se provassimo, lontano da mio suocero a ricostruire la nostra vita?
Lo escludete?


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Lo chiedevo perchè a mio marito è stato offerto un trasferimento di lavoro abbastanza lontano da qui e proprio una settimana fa mi chiedeva cosa ne pensassi io prima di decidere.
> Se provassimo, lontano da mio suocero a ricostruire la nostra vita?
> Lo escludete?


ma tu cosa provi x tuo marito? 6 giovane, non puoi pensare di vivere tutta la vita con lui se gli vuoi solo bene....magari la lontananza potrebbe aiutarti ma prima devi fare chiarezza tu


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ma se devo fare le cose con calma come faccio?
> Ogni settimana siamo a cena dai suoceri.Che scuse posso accampare ogni settimana?
> Io devo iniziare a non vederlo più.
> Secondo voi con mio marito le cose ,se io lasciassi definitivamente mio suocero, potrebbero riprendere ad andare bene?
> ...


Purtroppo non credo.
Il pensiero di quello che hai fatto rimarrà per sempre con te e il senso di colpa credo che sarebbe troppo grosso da sopportare. Poi vivresti sempre con il terrore che la cosa prima o poi salti fuori.
E se rimani con tuo marito non avrei modo di non vedere più tuo suocero. Saresti in grado di staccarti lo stesso da lui?
Sul problema che li vedi a cena...non so che dirti. basterebbe dire a tuo suocero che se non troncate la storia immediatamente, dici tutto a tuo marito. Vedrai che sarà lui a evitare i pranzi tutti insieme.
Ma comunque mi sembra sia chiaro che tu non sia ancora pronta a troncare con lui, altrimenti non saresti qui a parlarne.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ma se devo fare le cose con calma come faccio?
> Ogni settimana siamo a cena dai suoceri.Che scuse posso accampare ogni settimana?
> Io devo iniziare a non vederlo più.
> Secondo voi con mio marito le cose ,se io lasciassi definitivamente mio suocero, potrebbero riprendere ad andare bene?
> ...


Senti, ho bistrattato la tua storia, ma mi sembrava proprio il caso. Da quanto scrivi qui, però, devo ammettere che insistere sarebbe come sparare sulla Croce Rossa.
Ma come pensi di fare a cancellare il suocero e riprendere il discorso col marito? L'unica possibilità, penso, sarebbe andare a vivere all'estero, ma il nostro attempato dandy potrebbe sempre venire a farti visita......(è o non è il suocero).
Ti sei bruciata, Candy, da qui o ne esci da sola o non ne esci più..... fino al rogo finale che prima o poi verrà di sicuro.
La donna deve vincere sulla femmina. E' l'unico modo.


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma tu cosa provi x tuo marito? 6 giovane, non puoi pensare di vivere tutta la vita con lui se gli vuoi solo bene....magari la lontananza potrebbe aiutarti ma prima devi fare chiarezza tu


Gli voglio bene, gli sono grata di avermi aiutata, lo considero una brava persona che non si merita una moglie come me.
Avete  ragione, non c'è altro da fare che lasciarlo.
ma devo farlo subito, prima che mi passi il coraggio e la determinazione.


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Gli voglio bene, gli sono grata di avermi aiutata, lo considero una brava persona che non si merita una moglie come me.
> Avete ragione, non c'è altro da fare che lasciarlo.
> ma devo farlo subito, prima che mi passi il coraggio e la determinazione.


 
Fall subito, approfitta del fatto che lui andrà allì'estero. Cogli la palla al balzo.
Non precludergli un'occasione del genere, sarà più facile anche per lui accettare la vostra separazione.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Gli voglio bene, gli sono grata di avermi aiutata, lo considero una brava persona che non si merita una moglie come me.
> Avete ragione, non c'è altro da fare che lasciarlo.
> *ma devo farlo subito, prima che mi passi il coraggio e la determinazione*.


In bocca al lupo, donna


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, ho bistrattato la tua storia, ma mi sembrava proprio il caso. Da quanto scrivi qui, però, devo ammettere che insistere sarebbe come sparare sulla Croce Rossa.
> Ma come pensi di fare a cancellare il suocero e riprendere il discorso col marito? L'unica possibilità, penso, sarebbe andare a vivere all'estero, ma il nostro attempato dandy potrebbe sempre venire a farti visita......(è o non è il suocero).
> Ti sei bruciata, Candy, da qui o ne esci da sola o non ne esci più..... fino al rogo finale che prima o poi verrà di sicuro.
> La donna deve vincere sulla femmina. E' l'unico modo.


Concordo in pieno!


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2009)

62 anni e ancora un grande amatore .ma guarda


----------



## Old candita (3 Giugno 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Fall subito, approfitta del fatto che lui andrà allì'estero. Cogli la palla al balzo.
> Non precludergli un'occasione del genere, sarà più facile anche per lui accettare la vostra separazione.


Si. Stasera stessa gli parlerò.
Grazie a tutti dei consigli.
Mi sento ancora una schifezza ma sono decisa a recuperare la mia dignità.
Vado , grazie ancora.


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Si. Stasera stessa gli parlerò.
> Grazie a tutti dei consigli.
> Mi sento ancora una schifezza ma sono decisa a recuperare la mia dignità.
> Vado , grazie ancora.


In bocca al lupo per tutto. Ti auguro di trovare la tua strada!


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Si. Stasera stessa gli parlerò.
> Grazie a tutti dei consigli.
> Mi sento ancora una schifezza ma sono decisa a recuperare la mia dignità.
> Vado , grazie ancora.


 
e anche questa l'abbiamo risolta.
e ora via..verso nuove avventure


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Ringrazio quei pochi che mi hanno dato dei consigli con gentilezza.
> Rifletterò molto sulle vostre parole.
> Io ve lo giuro che mi sento una merda, che sto malissimo, che non vorrei ferire nessuno e che vorrei uscire pulita da questa storia perchè mi sta distruggendo.
> Non riesco più a guardare negli occhi neanche mia suocera che ogni tanto si lamenta con me di quanto sia ancora farfallone suo marito.
> Devo fare qualcosa. Così non posso andare avanti.



Candita, se è vero tutto cio' che hai scritto :


 attraverso un qualsiasi consultorio nella tua città puoi trovare un ascolto meno sarcastico del mio e professionale oltre che gratuito.

mi devi scusare se autentica è la tua storia, non ce la faccio a prenderti sul serio,  per diverse ragioni.mio limite. sorry.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e anche questa l'abbiamo risolta.
> e ora via..verso nuove avventure


retrogada.

tutta colpa tua.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> 62 anni e ancora un grande amatore .ma guarda


La tua espressione di stupore sottintende che io tra soli 14 anni potrei dover appendere gli attributi al chiodo.
Scongiuri!


----------



## ranatan (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e anche questa l'abbiamo risolta.
> e ora via..verso nuove avventure


Che faticaccia però!


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> retrogada.
> 
> tutta colpa tua.


solo perchè non avevo previsto la trombata a tre col babbo la cognata e il marito?


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Veramente è dall'inizio che ammetto le mie colpe.
> Non capisco perchè le diate più a mio suocero che a me.
> Qualcuno si è pure permesso di insinuare che mio marito ne sarebbe al corrente.
> Non so che dire, siete di una cattiveria nauseabonda.


 

Scusa Candita non ti offendere ma io ho "insinuato" che tuo marito potrebbe esserne al corrente perchè mi par strano che sapendo com'è il padre non sospetti nulla se vi vede molto affiatati...


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La tua espressione di stupore sottintende che io tra soli 14 anni potrei dover appendere gli attributi al chiodo.
> Scongiuri!


 sì.
ma non hai capito


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Si. Stasera stessa gli parlerò.
> Grazie a tutti dei consigli.
> Mi sento ancora una schifezza ma sono decisa a recuperare la mia dignità.
> Vado , grazie ancora.


tu sei finta.

mo' tutto in botto gli parli


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

nel caso io uscirei con giulio....tanto mica siam parenti


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*esatto lale*



lale75 ha detto:


> Scusa Candita non ti offendere ma io ho "insinuato" che tuo marito potrebbe esserne al corrente perchè mi par strano che sapendo com'è il padre non sospetti nulla se vi vede molto affiatati...



storia che _non sta in piedi _perchè lei non sta in piedi


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.
> ma non hai capito


Escplicami. (e tranquillizzami)


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> nel caso io uscirei con giulio....tanto mica siam parenti


chiamiamolo CIULIO.


non si fannno nomi propri sul web


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e anche questa l'abbiamo risolta.
> e ora via..verso nuove avventure


ora se torna domani dicendo che l'ha lasciato grazie ai consigli avuti qua in due ore, dopo DUE ANNI di tradimenti sotterfugi e bugie, le lancio i pomodori.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Escplicami. (e tranquillizzami)


 parlavo di un vecchio conoscente che si diverte ad inventare storie e fatti.


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> storia che _non sta in piedi _perchè lei non sta in piedi


 
Boh, magari io sono prevenuta, ma penso che un uomo che conosce suo padre come un donnaiolo quanto meno sarebbe attento a certi segnali


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Giugno 2009)

Che sia vera o finta è una storia bruttissima e una situazione di merda.
A me il film il danno aveva fatto venire i brividi .
Poraccia


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

Ciulio, mi ama.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora se torna domani dicendo che l'ha lasciato grazie ai consigli avuti qua in due ore, dopo DUE ANNI di tradimenti sotterfugi e bugie, le lancio i pomodori.



minacci pure?

ora ti segnalo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlavo di un vecchio conoscente che si diverte ad inventare storie e fatti.


 
sarà mica un conoscente a quattro zampe eh?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Boh, magari io sono prevenuta, ma penso che un uomo che conosce suo padre come un donnaiolo quanto meno sarebbe attento a certi segnali


bhè lale, va bene saperlo donnaiolo ma che si fotta addirittura la nuora mi pare tantino


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlavo di un vecchio conoscente che si diverte ad inventare storie e fatti.


Ho un mal di testa feroce, per cui ho deciso di prendere sul serio la storia, ma mi sa che per l'ennesima volta faccio la figura del pollo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> minacci pure?
> 
> ora ti segnalo.


mica minaccio...



prometto


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mica minaccio...
> 
> 
> 
> prometto


c'ha ragione la candita, sei aggressiva e rompicoglioni


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè lale, va bene saperlo donnaiolo ma che si fotta addirittura la nuora mi pare tantino


 
Io se fossi in lui della fidanzata-futura-molgie avrei mostrato solo la foto...e nozze in videoconferenza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'ha ragione la candita, sei aggressiva e rompicoglioni


 
dici?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io se fossi in lui della fidanzata-futura-molgie avrei mostrato solo la foto...e nozze in videoconferenza





















e cene di famiglia in webcam, come una vecchia pubblicità della barilla


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

il fatto che lo abbia chiamato per nome proprio" Ciulio," vi pare che possa attribuire veridicità alla storia?
cantita si è ammazzata di risate .

pero' me lo sono fatte anche io.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e cene di famiglia in webcam, come una vecchia pubblicità della barilla


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> il fatto che lo abbia chiamato per nome proprio" Ciulio," vi pare che possa attribuire veridicità alla storia?
> cantita si è ammazzata di risate .
> 
> pero' me lo sono fatte anche io.


preferivi otello?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> il fatto che lo abbia chiamato per nome proprio" Ciulio," vi pare che possa attribuire veridicità alla storia?
> cantita si è ammazzata di risate .
> 
> pero' me lo sono fatte anche io.


 
ma guarda cara micetta, proprio il nome potrebbe essere di fantasia.

è tutto il resto che mi sembra molto poco credibile. per non parlare poi della totale mancanza di trasporto (in ogni senso e direzione) del racconto. mai letto  nulla di più asettico e inespressivo.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

madiamola come sceneggiatura alla barilla..hai visto mai ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> madiamola come sceneggiatura alla barilla..hai visto mai ...


più che alla barilla stavo pensando alla produzione di cento vetrine


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*brugo, che retrogada*



Brugola ha detto:


> preferivi otello?



No!!! è bello Ciulio


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> il fatto che lo abbia chiamato per nome proprio" Ciulio," vi pare che possa attribuire veridicità alla storia?
> cantita si è ammazzata di risate .
> 
> pero' me lo sono fatte anche io.


 
Non so, la storia è effettivamente forte ma non sarebbe la prima nè l'ultima volta che succede una cosa simile..


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No!!! è bello Ciulio


se mi dai ancora della retrogada ti ficco un dito in un occhio sai?


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> più che alla barilla stavo pensando alla produzione di cento vetrine


la vera  storia di
 Candita Trolley​


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se mi dai ancora della retrogada ti ficco un dito in un occhio sai?



retrogada


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> retrogada


 



tiè


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tiè


 
Chi è?


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

miciolida dopo avermi dato per 3 volte della retrogada


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Giugno 2009)

ehm... nada, a 62 anni non  siè più di mezza età.


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ehm... nada, a 62 anni non è più di mezza età.


 
Non dirlo al Manzo che si suicida


----------



## Bruja (3 Giugno 2009)

*hummm....*

Ma in tutta questa saga sessual-familiare la suocera esiste, e se esiste che fa, il basista?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

Oh ma poi, ma i 62enni rattrappiti li conosco solo io?!? Non vale! Qua non si sente altro che di 62enni che trombano come conigli!


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma in tutta questa saga sessual-familiare la suocera esiste, e se esiste che fa, il basista?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Prepara l'arrosto la domenica per la nuora che va a trovarli...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma in tutta questa saga sessual-familiare la suocera esiste, e se esiste che fa, *il basista?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sto male


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Prepara l'arrosto la domenica per la nuora che va a trovarli...


 
e si lamenta con la nuora del marito ancora farfallone

guarda caso


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e si lamenta con la nuora del marito ancora farfallone
> 
> guarda caso


 

Povera donna...se lo sapesse sai cosa ci metterebbe come ripieno nel prossimo arrosto? Che poi io queste che si lamentano del marito farfallone a e non lo hanno mai preso a calci nel culo proprio non le reggo!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me queste storie mi intruppano da morire




pero' la migliore, diciamocelo, resta sempre la PECORA


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> pero' la migliore, diciamocelo, resta sempre la PECORA
























   quella mi ha fatto morire!!!!


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> pero' la migliore, diciamocelo, resta sempre la PECORA


 
Non la conosco, pioi riassumerla?


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ormai è passato un anno. la cronaca ci ha raccontato di neonati "strani" negli ultimi mesi?
> 
> comunque se vi ho incuriosito ve la posto eh


postala


----------



## Verena67 (3 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a*su lo sai che io son quella che qui dentro probabilmente può giudicare meno di tutti..*..ma cacchio questa torna dal viaggio di nozze e cornifica il marito col suocero che vede come un padre?


Emma, dai, non c'è mica  il lapidometro, eh. Abbiamo tutti i nostri scheletrini (e scheletroni) negli armadi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













E' che fa ridere, come storia. Anche se fosse vera. Fa ridere perché da che mondo è mondo, questa è materia di barzellette, perché sono archetipi potentissimi. La nuova donna del principe preferisce il vecchio re, che grazie a lei ritrova forza e giovinezza....!


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non la conosco, pioi riassumerla?


 
una ha raccontato di essere sconvolta in quanto aveva beccato il marito mentre si faceva una pecora e non intesa come una donna a pecorina ma come animale!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Giugno 2009)

Lale, lei ha trovato il marito, coltivatore e allevatore, in congiunzione carnale con la pecora.

Il mio consiglio fu assolutamente quello di denunciare il fatto alla Protezione Animali.

Lei si separo', credo, perché le era inconciliabile tornare alla coniugalità con l'amante...della pecora. 

Ma la pecora non si sa che fine ha fatto!!!


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lale, lei ha trovato il marito, coltivatore e allevatore, in congiunzione carnale con la pecora.
> 
> Il mio consiglio fu assolutamente quello di denunciare il fatto alla Protezione Animali.
> 
> ...


 
Sardi?


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Emma, dai, non c'è mica il lapidometro, eh. Abbiamo tutti i nostri scheletrini (e scheletroni) negli armadi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sardi?



mi pare di no, forse laziali.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Da come le racconti tu, Vere, vengon sempre fuori delle cosine tipo fiaba della buona notte



non sono fiabine, sono _archetipi_! Eterni! E scava scava.....è la stoffa dei nostri sogni, delle nostre fantasia, delle nostre illusioni...in una parola, della nostra vita!


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sarà mica un conoscente a quattro zampe eh?


...eeee
l'avevo già detto io
non mi avevi pure detto che mi amavi?
farfallona!!


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non dirlo al Manzo che si suicida


manzo aveva 62 anni solo nella prima versione 
poi ne aveva 39 (era il figlio del manzo 1^ versione)
nella 3^ versione è post-casalanca, dopo aver fatto quel taglietto là sotto


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lale, lei ha trovato il marito, coltivatore e allevatore, in congiunzione carnale con la pecora.
> 
> Il mio consiglio fu assolutamente quello di denunciare il fatto alla Protezione Animali.
> 
> ...


 
la pecora vive e lotta insieme a noi!
hasta la victoria siempre


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> manzo aveva 62 anni solo nella prima versione
> poi ne aveva 39 (era il figlio del manzo 1^ versione)
> nella 3^ versione è post-casalanca, dopo aver fatto quel taglietto là sotto


 

Alla fine scopriremo che è il nipote del Manzo prima versione!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Giugno 2009)

bhè sentite, la storia in sè non è così assurda.
La situazione è sicuramente anomala ma non impossibile perchè di 60enni fascinosi,porci e senza scrupoli ne conosco tranquillamente e mi pare di aver capito che la tizia qualche problema lo aveva ,per sua ammissione, al momento del matrimonio.


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Giugno 2009)

Candita, scusa se mi permetto d'annunciare questa cosa, con tutto rispetto:

*amici, non sono io clonato! Ve l'assicuro!*


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (3 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Candita, scusa se mi permetto d'annunciare questa cosa, con tutto rispetto:
> 
> *amici, non sono io clonato! Ve l'assicuro!*


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2009)

pure *candita .*
che con le cassate....è la morte sua


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2009)

mmmmmmuuuuu!
dissi e ribadii!





















e non fosse stato che ho avuto il pc out per un paio d'ore gli sarei anche più grata.






    ciao


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (3 Giugno 2009)

Amo questo forum...ogni giorno ce n'è una...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Amo questo forum...ogni giorno ce n'è una...


 guarda, la maggior parte degli 'storici' è praticamente forum-dipendente.
prendi me: avevo un lavoro normale, una famiglia.... e ora....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















sono sempre qui!!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (3 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda, la maggior parte degli 'storici' è praticamente forum-dipendente.
> prendi me: avevo un lavoro normale, una famiglia.... e ora....
> 
> 
> ...


Lo credo bene...come si fa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sa che mi vedrete parcheggiata qui spesso...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Amo questo forum...ogni giorno ce n'è una...





Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda, la maggior parte degli 'storici' è praticamente forum-dipendente.
> prendi me: avevo un lavoro normale, una famiglia.... e ora....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*bruco*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lo credo bene...come si fa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




brava, e disintossicati per benino.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> brava, e disintossicati per benino.


...Mi fate un sacco di compagnia, comunque...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Edit:  Candita scusa, non sto ridendo della tua storia, eh?
Però meglio che non ti scriva cosa penso di tuo suocero, perdonami... :-(


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh raga io non la vedo così impossibile!
> il fascino di un sessant'enne ben messo non è da sottovalutare
> 
> 
> ...


tu sei partita di testa.


non è quello che è accaduto, ma è come lo ha raccontato che rendono sta storia inverosimile .
il marito che era felice per le _toccatine_..già con sta frase ero sbottata a ridere.

ma ddai al massimo una dice che il marito non pareva essere infastidìto non che è addirittura FELICE. dopo averle detto che è stato un play boy....

O no?


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...Mi fate un sacco di compagnia, comunque...


eppure tu. )


----------



## Old Becco (3 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Intanto "questa" ti pregherei di evitarlo perché io non sto mancando di rispetto a nessuno e mi aspetto il medesimo trattamento.
> Comunque mi aspettavo delle reazioni come la tua.
> Due anni fa avrei detto la stessa cosa.Lo capisco.
> Non ti sei mai lasciata travolgere dalla passione?
> ...


Allora, visto che è un grande amore, dimostralo e vai dritta da tuo marito, convoca la suocera e metti inchiaro la situazione. Un grande amore merita dignità e tu gliela devi dare. Altrimenti le tue parole sono aria fritta.
Io non giudico i tuoi sentimenti, e credo che nessuno lo faccia in questo forum, solo che quando ci si mettono in bocca certe parole poi bisogna anche certificarle con i fatti. E poi c'è un dettaglio che non ho tovato nel tuo racconto. Ma tuo suocero che ne pensa? gli hai detto che avresti l'intenzione di mettere in chiaro la situazione con suo figlio e sua moglie. Hai scritto che lui è un consumato donnaiolo. Beh! Pnsaci bene prima di calare un carico come il tuo, rischi di raccogliere una mano di scarti.
Tuo marito ti scarica, tuo suocera ti mena, e il tuo grande amore sparisce con una cassiera della COOP. ......Auguri
Becco


----------



## Old secretary (3 Giugno 2009)

Ciao a tutti ho letto tutto il thread in un fiato...che storia incredibile! 
Chissà se poi Candita lo ha lasciato veramente il marito, oppure ha solo lasciato noi e sta continuando la storiaccia col nonno...
La cosa migliore che ho letto è stato il consiglio di mollarli entrambi,del resto, anche se lasciasse solo il figlio e si tenesse il nonno, quanto tempo passerebbe prima che lui ci provi con un'altra ancora? che so... la cugina di lei, la nipote adolescente magari...
Ce ne sarebbe da scrivere allora...
Che lei ci sia cascata con tutte le gambe è veramente penoso... ma che lui abbia tradito suo figlio,che dovrebbe amare e proteggere contro tutti e su tutti...questo è terribile... 
boh...aspettiamo news?
Magari Candita torna e ci racconta come è andata... E STAVOLTA I DETTAGLI RAGAZZA!!!


----------



## Old sperella (3 Giugno 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ho letto tutto il thread in un fiato...che storia incredibile!
> Chissà se poi Candita lo ha lasciato veramente il marito, oppure ha solo lasciato noi e sta continuando la storiaccia col nonno...
> La cosa migliore che ho letto è stato il consiglio di mollarli entrambi,del resto, anche se lasciasse solo il figlio e si tenesse il nonno, quanto tempo passerebbe prima che lui ci provi con un'altra ancora? che so... la cugina di lei, la nipote adolescente magari...
> Ce ne sarebbe da scrivere allora...
> ...


ehm  Secretary ...la storia è di oggi , dubito che lo abbia lasciato all' ora di cena


----------



## Bruja (3 Giugno 2009)

*ecco..*



sperella ha detto:


> ehm Secretary ...la storia è di oggi , dubito che lo abbia lasciato all' ora di cena


Dal punto di vista "temporale" questa é da manuale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunque resto dell'idea che la suocera sia una vera talpa!!!
Oppure é parificabile "all'occhio di lince" di questo noto palo.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCExXfIl9vo

Bruja


----------



## Old secretary (3 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ehm Secretary ...la storia è di oggi , dubito che lo abbia lasciato all' ora di cena


Ecco, avevo tralasciato di guardare la data del thread... beh mi pareva determinata la tipa, magari dopo cena ci aggiorna!!!


----------



## Old sperella (3 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista "temporale" questa é da manuale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se è "reale" ci farà compagnia a lungo , altrochè !
La moglie o palo o dritta


----------



## Old sperella (3 Giugno 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Ecco, avevo tralasciato di guardare la data del thread... beh mi pareva determinata la tipa, magari dopo cena ci aggiorna!!!


 ti sei appassionata allo stile beautiful vero ?


----------



## Bruja (3 Giugno 2009)

*già...*



sperella ha detto:


> se è "reale" ci farà compagnia a lungo , altrochè !
> La moglie o palo o dritta


... non avevo valutato che potrebbe anche avere la sua convenienza.
In fondo capita che ci si finga fessi per raggirare i furbi...un sottilissimo piacere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old secretary (3 Giugno 2009)

Aspetta non afferro...chi è il furbo e chi il fesso?
Furba lei e fessi noi????


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... non avevo valutato che potrebbe anche avere la sua convenienza.
> In fondo capita che ci si finga fessi per raggirare i furbi...un sottilissimo piacere
> 
> 
> ...


seee..buonanotteee

ti immagino proprio nei panni di quella suocera

uguale, precisa!


----------



## Old sperella (3 Giugno 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Aspetta non afferro...chi è il furbo e chi il fesso?
> Furba lei e fessi noi????


furba- fessa la suocera di candita


----------



## Old sperella (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> seee..buonanotteee
> 
> ti immagino proprio nei panni di quella suocera
> 
> uguale, precisa!


Buonasera Micetta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credi non ce ne siano parecchie donne così ? 
Anche a me consigliarono di fare la finta tonta e non cambiar vita


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ...eeee
> l'avevo già detto io
> non mi avevi pure detto che mi amavi?
> *farfallona!*!
























non è come pensi, posso spiegarti tutto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Candita, scusa se mi permetto d'annunciare questa cosa, con tutto rispetto:
> 
> *amici, non sono io clonato! Ve l'assicuro!*





























quando fa così lo amo alla follia


----------



## Old sperella (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è come pensi, posso spiegarti tutto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


>


oh mamma, sto inguaiata?


----------



## Old sperella (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh mamma, sto inguaiata?


esatto . ho già mandato un mp a Medusa , deve sapere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> esatto . ho già mandato un mp a Medusa , deve sapere



lei bensà che faccio la farfallona solo a parole ma che le sono più fedele di un cocker


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lei bensà che faccio la farfallona solo a parole ma che le sono più fedele di un cocker


sempre a farti accarezzare quelle orecchione eh


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sempre a farti accarezzare quelle orecchione eh





























  ta scimpra


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ta scimpra


ah non è vero forse ?!? 
Morbidosa , buona notte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , ricordati che domani hai bagnetto tosatura e frontline


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (4 Giugno 2009)

nella vita succedono cose pari (o ancor più gravi) a quelle che si possono vedere nei film: non mi stupisco che candida sia una moglie che si è invaghita del suocero.
non mi stupisco inoltre che ella abbia un marito che "approvi" questa cosa anche se può apparire strano questo stato comportamentale (non solo è tradito ma oltretutto l'amante è il padre suo).


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> nella vita succedono cose pari (o ancor più gravi) a quelle che si possono vedere nei film: non mi stupisco che candida sia una moglie che si è invaghita del suocero.
> non mi stupisco inoltre che ella abbia un marito che "approvi" questa cosa anche se può apparire strano questo stato comportamentale (non solo è tradito ma oltretutto l'amante è il padre suo).


non mi stupisco che TU non ti stupisca
grazie Belm

...eeehmmm
non vorrei approfittare
ma avrei bisogno di continuare a cazzeggiare anche oggi.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la pecora vive e lotta insieme a noi!
> hasta la victoria siempre


 
non ci dormo da allora sai?
che fine avrà fatto quella povera pecora?
sedotta e abbandonata


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

*brugolla bella*



Brugola ha detto:


> non ci dormo da allora sai?
> che fine avrà fatto quella povera pecora?
> sedotta e abbandonata


mi ha scritto.

Se la fa col caprone


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Prepara l'arrosto la domenica per la nuora che va a trovarli...


..... e la nuora le porta i cornetti caldi per colazione.....


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi ha scritto.
> 
> Se la fa col caprone


non scherzare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




pensa che trauma pora stella. 
chissà che fine le ha fatto fare la moglie di lui


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non scherzare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me ora vive in un loft in centro, arredatissimo e lussuoso, mantenuta da lui con vizi e stravizi.
S'è pure pagato i chirurgo: s'è fatta la pelliccia in cashmere.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non scherzare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chi quella? ahahah

ma va là..son tutti felici in famiglia


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

minchia che cinici siamo diventati tutti.


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi stupisco che TU non ti stupisca
> grazie Belm
> 
> ...eeehmmm
> ...


 
 Stavolta, invece, devo dare ragione al Manzo. Per quanto squallida possa sembrare questa storia non ha nulla di inconcepibile. Anche secondo me il marito sa o comunque sospetta


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Stavolta, invece, devo dare ragione al Manzo. Per quanto squallida possa sembrare questa storia non ha nulla di inconcepibile. Anche secondo me il marito sa o comunque sospetta


Perchè? oh guardate che è dura sospettare del proprio padre!!
Io non credo che lui sospetti.
Me lo auguro..


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi quella? ahahah
> 
> ma va là..son tutti felici in famiglia


speriamo micia.
vi ricordate quel film (mi pare che fosse allen)  con gene wilder che si innamorava di una pecora? alla fine si beveva il woolite piagendo


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

Non per essere gretta, ma "far finta di niente" nei secoli dei secoli ha e ha avuto il suo perché.

Se uno non sceglie questa strada, tanto di cappello, pero' come dico sempre sono mondi personali valoriali, non si possono imporre come gli unici "politicamente corretti".

Personalmente ho visto piu' sfracelli in situazioni mandate a ramengo, che in decorosi "far finta di niente".

Dipende come sempre dall'entità dell'"offesa", dal contesto, e dai mondi valoriali di ciascuna persona coinvolta.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ci dormo da allora sai?
> che fine avrà fatto quella povera pecora?
> sedotta e abbandonata


mi ricorda la barzelletta del gorilla, "Non una lettera, una cartolina, una telefonata.."


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

Assolutamente quoto BelManzo.




Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> nella vita succedono cose pari (o ancor più gravi) a quelle che si possono vedere nei film: non mi stupisco che candida sia una moglie che si è invaghita del suocero.
> non mi stupisco inoltre che ella abbia un marito che "approvi" questa cosa anche se può apparire strano questo stato comportamentale (non solo è tradito ma oltretutto l'amante è il padre suo).


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Perchè? oh guardate che è dura sospettare del proprio padre!!
> Io non credo che lui sospetti.
> Me lo auguro..


 
Eppure io ho conosciuto più di una madre che si è portata a letto il fidanzato della figlia e le figlie ne erano sempre consapevoli...non so, credo che per quelli come il suocero di Candita la seduzione sia un gioco per cui non guardano in faccia a nessuno, neppure ai figli e i figli imparano con gli anni a vivere in competizione con i genitori. Per me se Candita non fosse la nuora lui neppure la degnerebbe di uno sguardo ma visto che teme l'età che avanza,sedurre la nuora vuol dire dimostrare di essere più ganzo del giovane figlio.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*.......*

Che bella storia piena di valori e sentimenti....!!Io ho solo un dubbio a dir il vero....sarei indeciso su che dei tre mi fa più schifo.....Se la mogliettina"Allegra"?se Il suocero"Disonesto"?O il marito"Cornutazzo"?SIcuramente è una storia non vera....però non si sa mai....d'altronde son finite le famiglie del mulino bianco...siam passate a quelle della"CRONACA NERA"


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2009)

giorni fa mi sono fermata su rete quattro per una causa a forum che verteva giusto su questo.
la madre citava la figlia che le aveva detto davanti a tutta la famiglia di parenti che il padre la tradiva.
la ragazza lo aveva sorpreso al ristorante con un'altra che aveva più o menola sua età; durante una cena che riuniva zii, cugini, nipoti e quant'altro ...brindando ad un prossimo matrimonio , l'infedele aveva portato ad esempio i 35 anni vissuti con la moglie e rivolgendosi proprio a questa figlia...che conviveva, l'aveva "richiamata all'ordine "..
a questo punto lei non ce l'aveva più fatta e ...davanti a tutti ha tirato fuori quello che sapeva.
lui si è dato alla macchia lasciando una donna di sessant'anni in balia delle onde.
Lei sosteneva che in realtà sapeva di questo ed altri tradimenti ma in fondo lui tornava sempre da lei e , fintanto che non fosse riuscita a sistemarsi, chiedeva il mantenimento da parte della figlia che l'aveva messa in questa situazione...umiliandola sconsideratamente.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

a forum sono tutte storie inventate cmq


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Minerva*

Vista anche io.....anche se ho visto di peggio.....!Qualche giorno prima...una padre si sc...la fidanzatina del figlio 22enne...la mette incinta....e dopo aver confessato tutto alla moglie si prende dentro casa la fidanzatina del figlio e la figlia appena nata....il figlio legittimo ricorre perchè non vuole in casa la sua ex fidanzatina.....!Uno squallore raro....la moglie dava ragione al marito....contro il figlio....ma si può?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> giorni fa mi sono fermata su rete quattro per una causa a forum che verteva giusto su questo.
> la madre citava la figlia che le aveva detto davanti a tutta la famiglia di parenti che il padre la tradiva.
> la ragazza lo aveva sorpreso al ristorante con un'altra che aveva più o menola sua età; durante una cena che riuniva zii, cugini, nipoti e quant'altro ...brindando ad un prossimo matrimonio , l'infedele aveva portato ad esempio i 35 anni vissuti con la moglie e rivolgendosi proprio a questa figlia...che conviveva, l'aveva "richiamata all'ordine "..
> a questo punto lei non ce l'aveva più fatta e ...davanti a tutti ha tirato fuori quello che sapeva.
> ...


bel dilemma.
Ci sono donne che accettano, per vari motivi, i tradimenti di uomini che dichiarano di amare solo loro.
E sarà pure così, non lo dubito completamente. L'amore ha strane sfaccettature.
Basta fare un patto con sè stesse.
Decidere appunto di buttare lo zozzo sotto il tappeto per non vederlo, scegliere il minore dei mali oppure prendere una decisione che rivoluzionerà la propria vita.
Il fatto che la scelta venga imposta dalla rivelazione di una figlia che rompe l'equilibrio e mina la stima e la dignità è una bella batosta.
Io non so come figlia che farei.
certo l'amore per una madre mi porterebbe a proteggerla dal dolore e forse a starei zitta ma per il rispetto e la stima come la mettiamo??
Ripeto, bel dilemma.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a forum sono tutte storie inventate cmq


 no.
sono "interpretate" ma reali


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bel dilemma.
> Ci sono donne che accettano, per vari motivi, i tradimenti di uomini che dichiarano di amare solo loro.
> E sarà pure così, non lo dubito completamente. L'amore ha strane sfaccettature.
> Basta fare un patto con sè stesse.
> ...


 
Io ne parlerei con mio padre, gli farei sapere che so, ma non avrei il coraggio di dirlo a mia madre


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io ne parlerei con mio padre, gli farei sapere che so, ma non avrei il coraggio di dirlo a mia madre


mah... fino a quando non ci si trova dentro non si può dire cosa si farebbe, quindi non mi esprimo. di sicuro comunque decidessi di comportarmi, sentirei di tradire uno dei due.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2009)

sicuramente non in presenza di altri.
credo che la cosa più saggia sarebbe parlarne con lui per capire e far capire l'entità della cosa.
ogni altra mossa è inopportuna e invadente


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Si. Stasera stessa gli parlerò.
> Grazie a tutti dei consigli.
> Mi sento ancora una schifezza ma sono decisa a recuperare la mia dignità.
> Vado , grazie ancora.


Tu parli di dignità? la dignità l'avete persa entrambi. Ho letto la tua storia e le risposte che hai avuto, non oso giudicare tuo suocero e non mi spingo a giudicare te. Sempre che la storiella che hai raccontato sia vera, mi pare di un'assurdità tale da non renderla comunque credibile.
Inoltre non capisco il motivo per il quale la vieni a raccontare quà.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> Tu parli di dignità? la dignità l'avete persa entrambi. Ho letto la tua storia e le risposte che hai avuto, non oso giudicare tuo suocero e non mi spingo a giudicare te. Sempre che la storiella che hai raccontato sia vera, mi pare di un'assurdità tale da non renderla comunque credibile.
> *Inoltre non capisco il motivo per il quale la vieni a raccontare quà*.


dando per accettato che la storia sia vera mi pare il forum più adatto no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> Tu parli di dignità? la dignità l'avete persa entrambi. Ho letto la tua storia e le risposte che hai avuto, non oso giudicare tuo suocero e non mi spingo a giudicare te. Sempre che la storiella che hai raccontato sia vera, mi pare di un'assurdità tale da non renderla comunque credibile.
> Inoltre non capisco il motivo per il quale la vieni a raccontare quà.


è rovinata dai sensi di colpa al punto che vorrebbe scappare col suocero


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è rovinata dai sensi di colpa al punto che vorrebbe scappare col suocero


 
Ma lui non scapperebbe mai con lei, dai! Per lui è solo competizione con il  figlio, se lei non fosse stata la nuora non sarebbe successo nulla.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma lui non scapperebbe mai con lei, dai! Per lui è solo competizione con il figlio, se lei non fosse stata la nuora non sarebbe successo nulla.


sicuramente ha avuto il suo fascino, ma non penso solo quello.
una tacchina in più sul cinturone


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sicuramente ha avuto il suo fascino, ma non penso solo quello.
> *una tacchina* in più sul cinturone


 


Dopo il manzo la tacchina...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma lui non scapperebbe mai con lei, dai! Per lui è solo competizione con il figlio, se lei non fosse stata la nuora non sarebbe successo nulla.


 
non puoi dirlo con tanta certezza. l'uomo è stato presentato come un farfallone, non come un predatore di nuore. insomma, a me par di capire più che gli basta che respirino e che il fatto che sia davanti alla nuora, non rappresente per lui nemmeno il benché minimo ostacolo.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Dopo il manzo la tacchina...


e non dimenticarti della pecora


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

dando per accettato che la storia sia vera mi pare il forum più adatto no?[/quote]
 Dando per accettato.......?
Non intendevo il forum bensì raccontare questa bella storiella a degli emeriti sconosciuti


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e non dimenticarti della pecora


praticamente lo zoo di t.net  

	
	
		
		
	


	




buondì


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e non dimenticarti della pecora


insomma, basta con questa pecora.

è andata. voltiamo pagina. dimentichiamocene. 

o non torneremo mai alla vita di prima


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> praticamente lo zoo di t.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beccati il carico da 100. c'è anche il maiale (giulio).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> Dando per accettato.......?
> Non intendevo il forum bensì raccontare questa bella storiella a degli emeriti sconosciuti


 

gas, scusa, ma che stai a dì?
qua chiunque racconta la propria storia a degli emeriti sconosciuti.


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è rovinata dai sensi di colpa al punto che vorrebbe scappare col suocero


forse, se la storiella è vera....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> praticamente lo zoo di t.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
buongiorno pistocchedda


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> beccati il carico da 100. c'è anche il maiale (giulio).


Giulio ? Chi è costui ? Ma maiale incrociato con cinghiale o puro ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Troppe novità , non riesco a stare al passo


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> gas, scusa, ma che stai a dì?
> qua chiunque racconta la propria storia a degli emeriti sconosciuti.


 hai ragione scusa


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Giulio ? Chi è costui ? Ma maiale incrociato con cinghiale o puro ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il maiale è il suocero stordita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




il fulcro della storia.
bocciata.
ripresentati a settembre


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*.......*

A 62 anni ti metti in competizione con tuo figlio?Corteggiando la sua futura moglie...che decisamente zoc.....ci è cascata.....ma di che stiamo parlando?Bell'ambiente familiare....magari i figli non sapranno chi è il nonno, chi è il padre,magari sarà lo zio che con i suoi 85 anni ben portati è entrato in competizione con il fratello ed il nipote...e ci ha dato pure lui con l'ausilio di una bella dose di viagra......ma arriverà il momento dello sdegno?


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il maiale è il suocero stordita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


azz si chiama Giulio ? Ero convinta fosse Erick F.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sii clemente dai brugoletta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , so tutto di questa storia , dalle palpatine alla presentazione fino alla casa nuova


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non puoi dirlo con tanta certezza. l'uomo è stato presentato come un farfallone, non come un predatore di nuore. insomma, a me par di capire più che gli basta che respirino e che il fatto che sia davanti alla nuora, non rappresente per lui nemmeno il benché minimo ostacolo.


 
Non so, secondo me e secondo la mia esperienza (non personale, per carità, ragazze che conoscevo) è proprio una questione di competizione genitore/figlio in cui l'interesse sta tutto nel fatto che ti fai il compagno del figlio per fargli capire cyhe sei ancora più piacente di lui...


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> A 62 anni ti metti in competizione con tuo figlio?Corteggiando la sua futura moglie...che decisamente zoc.....ci è cascata.....ma di che stiamo parlando?*Bell'ambiente familiare*....magari i figli non sapranno chi è il nonno, chi è il padre,magari sarà lo zio che con i suoi 85 anni ben portati è entrato in competizione con il fratello ed il nipote...e ci ha dato pure lui con l'ausilio di una bella dose di viagra......ma arriverà il momento dello sdegno?


la famiglia del mulino bianco in chiave moderna


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

Oscuro ritengo che se avesse avuto anche 40 anni, il padre non avrebbe dovuto, mai, e poi mai sfiorare la moglie di suo figlio. Ma in che mondo viviamo.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Lale*

Ma dai....è una vergogna!!!


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

Abbiamo perso i valori della vita e della famiglia.
Tradisci fin che vuoi ma al di fuori della tua famiglia.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Gas*

Appunto vuoi far una competizione idiota?Vai a zoccole con tuo figlio....ma farsi la moglie mi pare abominevole.....!!!


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai....è una vergogna!!!


 
Eppure capita spessissimo: madri giovani e ancora belle con figlie altrettanto belle. Competizione. Ripeto, ne ho conosciuta più di una e in nessun caso ho riscontrato sdegno nelle figlie...conoscevano bene le madri e, probabilmente, avevano messo in conto che sarebbe successo


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> la famiglia del mulino bianco in chiave moderna


si, mancano solo le fette biscottate e la marmottina che incarta il cioccolato


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> insomma, basta con questa pecora.
> 
> è andata. voltiamo pagina. dimentichiamocene.
> 
> o non torneremo mai alla vita di prima


 
non ce la faccio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




la pecora resterà sempre la migliore


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Gas*

Neanche.....se devi tradire...stattene da solo...non coinvolgere terze persone....vattene a zoccole,vai con i cavalli,vai con i muli....vai con i preti......!!!


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

capita spesso che madre e figlia entrino in competizione tra loro ma mai per l'uomo dell'una o dell'altra


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Eppure capita spessissimo: madri giovani e ancora belle con figlie altrettanto belle. Competizione. Ripeto, ne ho conosciuta più di una e in nessun caso ho riscontrato sdegno nelle figlie...conoscevano bene le madri e, probabilmente, avevano messo in conto che sarebbe successo


 
io penso che in tal caso molto pacatamente direi a mia madre "mamma, sei una putt ana da 4 soldi"


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

sono sbigottito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Giulio ? Chi è costui ? Ma maiale incrociato con cinghiale o puro ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non hai studiato! giulio è il suocero


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io penso che in tal caso molto pacatamente direi a mia madre "mamma, sei una putt ana da 4 soldi"


 La putt... è sicuramente più seria


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io penso che in tal caso molto pacatamente direi a mia madre "mamma, sei una putt ana da 4 soldi"


pure io.
e le darei pure una bella pappina


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Capita,capita*

capita,capita,capita....e non deve capitare...e se capita ci vogliamo indignare?Tanto capita......certo tanto le rapine capitano...facciamole anche noi....ma si dai....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> A 62 anni ti metti in competizione con tuo figlio?Corteggiando la sua futura moglie...che decisamente zoc.....ci è cascata.....ma di che stiamo parlando?Bell'ambiente familiare....magari i figli non sapranno chi è il nonno, chi è il padre,magari sarà lo zio che con i suoi 85 anni ben portati è entrato in competizione con il fratello ed il nipote...e ci ha dato pure lui con l'ausilio di una bella dose di viagra......ma arriverà il momento dello sdegno?


ahhh mi mancava la tua pacatezza, sai?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*.......*

Io ho rispetto per le vere puttane....qui è decisamente peggio...questa si tromba nonno giulio...e a gratis....e il marito magari sa...e si zaganella...ma che vergogna ragazzi!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, mancano solo le fette biscottate e la *marmottina che incarta il cioccolato*


non manca. ieri ho postato anche la foto. rimandata pure tu


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io penso che in tal caso molto pacatamente direi a mia madre "mamma, sei una putt ana da 4 soldi"


a freddo e senza essere coinvolte in cose di questo tipo è facile parlare.
Se amo veramente mia madre e la vedo fare una cazzata del genere non credo proprio le darei della  p uttana.
Primo perchè il rispetto per chi è sempre tua madre deve esserci sempre, secondo perchè deduco che sta passando una crisi non indifferente e ha bisogno di aiuto non di insulti.


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non hai studiato! giulio è il suocero


mea culpa


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Dopo il manzo la tacchina...








se compare il nick "bellatacchina"





prometto che gli sputo!

se compare "belmaiale"





capire chi è sarà complicatissimo


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> capita,capita,capita....e non deve capitare...e se capita ci vogliamo indignare?Tanto capita......certo tanto le rapine capitano...facciamole anche noi....ma si dai....!!


certo che ci indignamo, ci mancherebbe che non ci indignassimo neppure. Che facciamo ci passiamo sopra?
Ci ridiamo su?
Le diamo della *******?
possiamo pensarla come vogliamo, ma queste cose non devono accadere. come non ne devono accaderne altre.............


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> A 62 anni ti metti in competizione con tuo figlio?Corteggiando la sua futura moglie...che decisamente zoc.....ci è cascata.....ma di che stiamo parlando?Bell'ambiente familiare....magari i figli non sapranno chi è il nonno, chi è il padre,magari sarà lo zio che con i suoi 85 anni ben portati è entrato in competizione con il fratello ed il nipote...e ci ha dato pure lui con l'ausilio di una bella dose di viagra......*ma arriverà il momento dello sdegno?*


parli come un politico oggi..


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Angelo*

Zia ma quando arriverà il momento dello sdegno?La pacatezza...mi sembra riduttiva....in casi come questo!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non so, secondo me e secondo la mia esperienza (non personale, per carità, ragazze che conoscevo) è proprio una questione di competizione genitore/figlio in cui l'interesse sta tutto nel fatto che ti fai il compagno del figlio per fargli capire cyhe sei ancora più piacente di lui...


 

io queste cose le ho viste sono nelle soap di quart'ordine, sinceramente. che possa capitare ok, ci sta, ma che sia addirittura cosa frequente non lo penso affatto


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> capita spesso che madre e figlia entrino in competizione tra loro ma mai per l'uomo dell'una o dell'altra


 

Ti sbagli...ne ho conosciute più d'una ed era la madre che si faceva il fidanzato della figlia


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ti sbagli...ne ho conosciute più d'una ed era la madre che si faceva il fidanzato della figlia


mah!!


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a freddo e senza essere coinvolte in cose di questo tipo è facile parlare.
> Se amo veramente mia madre e la vedo fare una cazzata del genere non credo proprio le darei della p uttana.
> Primo perchè il rispetto per chi è sempre tua madre deve esserci sempre, secondo perchè deduco che sta passando una crisi non indifferente e ha bisogno di aiuto non di insulti.


 
E' vero dall'esterno è sempre facile parlare ma il rispetto si può anche perdere ed io credo che lo perderei in questo caso. Capisco che una persona possa passare momenti di crisi, ma un genitore che per puro soddisfacimento personale non esita a mettere sotto i piedi la dignità del figlio credo che non sia degno di comprensione


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Neanche.....se devi tradire...stattene da solo...non coinvolgere terze persone....vattene a zoccole,vai con i cavalli,vai con i muli....vai con i preti......!!!


....
con le pecore appunto 

	
	
		
		
	


	








che poi hanno di buono che non devi nemmeno sforzare la fantasia!






(ma ci vogliamo tornare alla vita di prima?)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a freddo e senza essere coinvolte in cose di questo tipo è facile parlare.
> Se amo veramente mia madre e la vedo fare una cazzata del genere non credo proprio le darei della p uttana.
> Primo perchè il rispetto per chi è sempre tua madre deve esserci sempre, secondo perchè deduco che sta passando una crisi non indifferente e ha bisogno di aiuto non di insulti.


io non riesco neanche a immaginarmi come reagirei in una situazione del genere perché è fuori dal mio mondo e sicuramente fuori da quello di mia madre.
ma provando a immedesimarmi in un personaggio di beautiful, dubito che le direi "mammina hai bisogno d'aiuto?" dopo che ha dato un calcio in culo in maniera così spudorata alla leatà dovuta a un figlio.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Anna a*

Son schifato....poi arriva il fenomeno di turno a dirmi che sono gretto,che son raffazzonato....ma santa paletta....ma ci sarà un limite o no?Questa si tromba nonno giulio...e che devo capire?cosa devo comprendere?vabbè tanto può capitare....dai giochiamo a fare i moderni....dai!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zia ma quando arriverà il momento dello sdegno?La pacatezza...mi sembra riduttiva....in casi come questo!!


suvvia nipotino, ma dopo che ti incazzi così cosa risolvi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son schifato....poi arriva il fenomeno di turno a dirmi che sono gretto,che son raffazzonato....ma santa paletta....ma ci sarà un limite o no?Questa si tromba nonno giulio...e che devo capire?cosa devo comprendere?vabbè tanto può capitare....dai giochiamo a fare i moderni....dai!!!


sai che quando fai così sei da prendere a bastonate?
ma chi cazzo ha detto che va bene così perché può capitare, scusa?


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

infatti Candita potrebbe scrivere una soap opera, di fantasia ne ha molta


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non riesco neanche a immaginarmi come reagirei in una situazione del genere perché è fuori dal mio mondo e sicuramente fuori da quello di mia madre.
> ma provando a immedesimarmi in un personaggio di beautiful, dubito che le direi "mammina hai bisogno d'aiuto?" dopo che ha dato un calcio in culo in maniera così spudorata alla leatà dovuta a un figlio.


Pure io non riesco ad immaginarlo ma ho un tale amore per mia madre che dubito che la insulterei così nonostante lo squallore della cosa.
ma io so' io e voi non siete un cazzo


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> mah!!


 
Gas, non è che posso far nomi e cognomi ma io avevo due coetanee (ti parlo di quando avevo circa 20 anni) entrambe, tra l'altro, due zoc...e non da poco, le cui madri, altrettanto zocc.le si son fatte i loro fidanzati....oltretutto non abitavo proprio in città quindi tutti sapevano


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Zia*

Non tu....chiaramente....ma scommetti che prima o poi qualcuno arriva e dirà che può capitare?eppoi zia io mica m'incazzo....son solo preso da un senso di profondo sdegno....da un senso di schifo....perchè cara zia viviamo proprio in una società di m....!!


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Gas, non è che posso far nomi e cognomi ma io avevo due coetanee (ti parlo di quando avevo circa 20 anni) entrambe, tra l'altro, due zoc...e non da poco, le cui madri, altrettanto zocc.le si son fatte i loro fidanzati....oltretutto non abitavo proprio in città quindi tutti sapevano


sono senza parole.


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non tu....chiaramente....ma scommetti che prima o poi qualcuno arriva e dirà che può capitare?eppoi zia io mica m'incazzo....son solo preso da un senso di profondo sdegno....da un senso di schifo....perchè cara zia viviamo proprio in una società di m....!!


 
Il fatto è che quando capita, capita in situazioni, in rapporti genitore/figlio, che sono già insani da prima...insomma neppure io me la vedo mia madre che si fa i miei fidanzati ma mia madre non era come quelle di cui parlavo prima! Queste son madri che fornivano pillole e preservativi a ragazzine di 15 anni eh! che ti aspetti?


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Gas, non è che posso far nomi e cognomi ma io avevo due coetanee (ti parlo di quando avevo circa 20 anni) entrambe, tra l'altro, due zoc...e non da poco, le cui madri, altrettanto zocc.le si son fatte i loro fidanzati....oltretutto non abitavo proprio in città quindi tutti sapevano


io avevo una compagna di liceo che condivideva l'amante della madre , una tristura senza pari


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Gas, non è che posso far nomi e cognomi ma io avevo due coetanee (ti parlo di quando avevo circa 20 anni) entrambe, tra l'altro, due zoc...e non da poco, le cui madri, altrettanto zocc.le si son fatte i loro fidanzati....oltretutto non abitavo proprio in città quindi tutti sapevano


è  brutto dirlo ma è vero che son storie vere, che senti e che sai esser vissute da persone vere.
a me sembra proprio che si sia arrivati molto ma molto peggio degli animali: quando il bigolo tira e la brugola prude non si guarda  più in faccia nessuno
asu, se mi scopi il ganzo ti decapito.
sappilo


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Pure io non riesco ad immaginarlo ma ho un tale amore per mia madre che dubito che la insulterei così nonostante lo squallore della cosa.
> ma io so' io e voi non siete un cazzo


anche io provo amore e rispetto x mia madre ma credo che tali sentimenti debbano essere corrisposti e comprovati da comportamenti adeguati


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non tu....chiaramente....ma scommetti che prima o poi qualcuno arriva e dirà che può capitare?eppoi zia io mica m'incazzo....son solo preso da un senso di profondo sdegno....da un senso di schifo....perchè cara zia viviamo proprio in una società di m....!!


quindi? mettiamo tutti in fila e fuciliamo o cosa?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Lale*

Ma non è più corretto fare un'ammucchiata?Mamme.figlie,ragazzi mariti,nonni,nonne......almeno ci si vede tutti....anche se di sopalle magari...


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi? mettiamo tutti in fila e fuciliamo o cosa?


 
beh, questo no ma indignarsi e non cercare giustificazioni a tutti i costi mi pare il minimo


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> sono senza parole.


 
Se non esiste un rapporto genitore-figlio ma solo un rapporto di "amicizia" fra due donne di età diverse(perchè questo era il rapporto che avevano queste ragazze con le loro madri), la cosa diventa "possibile" esattamente come potrebbe esserlo farsi il fidanzato della migliore amica in cui l'unica giustificazione è "ma mi ero innamorata"...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> anche io provo amore e rispetto x mia madre ma credo che tali sentimenti debbano essere corrisposti e comprovati da comportamenti adeguati



infatti stiamo parlando di una situazione al limite.
Di amare uno che fa tutto bene e non commette errori son capaci tutti


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se non esiste un rapporto genitore-figlio ma solo un rapporto di "amicizia" fra due donne di età diverse(perchè questo era il rapporto che avevano queste ragazze con le loro madri), la cosa diventa "possibile" esattamente come potrebbe esserlo farsi il fidanzato della migliore amica in cui l'unica giustificazione è "*ma mi ero innamorata".*..


da decapitazione..altro che lapidata


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti stiamo parlando di una situazione al limite.
> *Di amare uno che fa tutto bene e non commette errori son capaci tutti*


 









  o  ggi sei illuminata


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*asudem*

Io Candita,nonno giulio,e il marito...le spedirei dritto dritto in carcere...ad allietare e dar sollievo ai carcerati per reati sessuali....durante quelle notti infinite....a raccoiere saponette nelle docce....vedi poi che certe strane voglie ti passano....!!


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se non esiste un rapporto genitore-figlio ma solo un rapporto di "amicizia" fra due donne di età diverse(perchè questo era il rapporto che avevano queste ragazze con le loro madri), la cosa diventa "possibile" esattamente come potrebbe esserlo farsi il fidanzato della migliore amica in cui l'unica giustificazione è "ma mi ero innamorata"...


 
altra situazione da linciaggio


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti stiamo parlando di una situazione al limite.
> Di amare uno che fa tutto bene e non commette errori son capaci tutti


 
vero, ma non si può perdonare tutto in nome dell'amore


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io Candita,nonno giulio,e il marito...le spedirei dritto dritto in carcere...ad allietare e dar sollievo ai carcerati per reati sessuali....durante quelle notti infinite....a raccoiere saponette nelle docce....vedi poi che certe strane voglie ti passano....!!


se dovessi mandare in carcere tutti quelli che fanno schifezze per sfogarsi l'uccello o per placare i pruriti della brugola non basterebbe un altro pianeta


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son schifato....poi arriva il fenomeno di turno a dirmi che sono gretto,che son raffazzonato....ma santa paletta....ma ci sarà un limite o no?Questa si tromba nonno giulio...e che devo capire?cosa devo comprendere?vabbè tanto può capitare....dai giochiamo a fare i moderni....dai!!!



Oscuro, posso certamente immaginare che possa accadere un qualcosa di simile, ma NON con questa modalità con questi argomenti e con la stessa leggerezza da presa per il culo che ho letto.sol per dire a te , a me e a tutti..stiamo discutendo sul niente.

A meno che sia assolutamente disturbata mentalmente. e probabilmente puo' esse questo il caso.

del resto non ha avuto bisogno di inventarsi storie estrapolate dal web anni fa, per scrivere porcate.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Micio*

Sarà che son intransigente....ma leggere ste porcate mi disturba!!!Sarò troppo sensibile?


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se non esiste un rapporto genitore-figlio ma solo un rapporto di "amicizia" fra due donne di età diverse(perchè questo era il rapporto che avevano queste ragazze con le loro madri), la cosa diventa "possibile" esattamente come potrebbe esserlo farsi il fidanzato della migliore amica in cui l'unica giustificazione è "ma mi ero innamorata"...


scoparsi il fidanzato della migliore amica non è paragonabile alla storiella che ci è stata raccontata


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi? mettiamo tutti in fila e fuciliamo o cosa?



esistono le cure Asu.

e comunque io in questa storia non vedo nè amore, nè attenzione, vedo solo una serie di assurdità poste in queste termini.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> esistono le cure Asu.
> 
> e comunque io in questa storia non vedo nè amore, nè attenzione, vedo solo una serie di assurdità poste in queste termini.


ma scusa le cure per cosa?
perchè sei un pezzo di merda?


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

ma candita dov'è? con il suocero o sta girando una scenetta della soap?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Gas*

Al di là che la storia sia vera o meno....io mi son stancato in generale di quest'aria perbenista e buonista....che cerca attenuanti e giustificazioni ad un'azione sbagliata quale quella del tradire!Tradire è un'azione sbagliata punto!!Poi ci saranno attenuanti varie,aggravanti evenutali,ma resta un'azione codarda e meschina!!


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> scoparsi il fidanzato della migliore amica non è paragonabile alla storiella che ci è stata raccontata


 
Certo ma ti sto dicendo che fra queste persone esiste esclusivamente un rapporto di amicizia e non un rapporto madre/figlia quindi non hanno gli stessi freni che avresti tu o che ho io! Non ho detto che sia la stessa cosa...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che son intransigente....ma leggere ste porcate mi disturba!!!Sarò troppo sensibile?


ti capisco Oscuro. 
ma non è possibile che sia reale in questi termini.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti capisco Oscuro.
> ma non è possibile che sia reale in questi termini.


micia ma hai letto cosa ha scritto lale? li conosce lei personalmente


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al di là che la storia sia vera o meno....io mi son stancato in generale di quest'aria perbenista e buonista....che cerca attenuanti e giustificazioni ad un'azione sbagliata quale quella del tradire!Tradire è un'azione sbagliata punto!!Poi ci saranno attenuanti varie,aggravanti evenutali,ma resta un'azione codarda e meschina!!


mi sa che sfondi una porta aperta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> scoparsi il fidanzato della migliore amica non è paragonabile alla storiella che ci è stata raccontata


 
certo che no. ma è comunque parecchio squallido.


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Certo ma ti sto dicendo che fra queste persone esiste esclusivamente un rapporto di amicizia e non un rapporto madre/figlia quindi non hanno gli stessi freni che avresti tu o che ho io! Non ho detto che sia la stessa cosa...


ahhh beh.
io ho tradito e sono stato tradito ma sempre con persone che al di fuori della mia famiglia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al di là che la storia sia vera o meno....io mi son stancato in generale di quest'aria perbenista e buonista....che cerca attenuanti e giustificazioni ad un'azione sbagliata quale quella del tradire!Tradire è un'azione sbagliata punto!!Poi ci saranno attenuanti varie,aggravanti evenutali,ma resta un'azione codarda e meschina!!


 
ti quoto nipotino, sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Gas*

Candita è stata vista con il fratello di nonno giulioche di nome fa LELLONE....ex pornodivo...dalle prestazioni anormali,dalle sinistre inclinazioni,dalle proporzioni sessuli smisurate....sembra che con Lellone sia amore a prima Svista....e sembra che con Lellone abbia definitivamente superato i suoi problemi di stitichezza....brava Candita!!!


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo che no. ma è comunque parecchio squallido.


hai ragione, squallido ma sempre meno grave della storiella di cui sopra.....


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Candita è stata vista con il fratello di nonno giulioche di nome fa LELLONE....ex pornodivo...dalle prestazioni anormali,dalle sinistre inclinazioni,dalle proporzioni sessuli smisurate....sembra che con Lellone sia amore a prima Svista....e sembra che con Lellone abbia definitivamente superato i suoi problemi di stitichezza....brava Candita!!!


fra pochissimo, su questo stesso canale trasmetteremo un documentario sul destino del foro anale dei protagonisti della soap.
regia e produzione: oscuro


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Candita è stata vista con il fratello di nonno giulioche di nome fa LELLONE....ex pornodivo...dalle prestazioni anormali,dalle sinistre inclinazioni,dalle proporzioni sessuli smisurate....sembra che con Lellone sia amore a prima Svista....e sembra che con Lellone abbia definitivamente superato i suoi problemi di stitichezza....brava Candita!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Amore mio..e angelo*

Come no...infatti un tente mi ha messo in Ignore per le mie posizioni....sul tradimento...ma quale porta aperta?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> ahhh beh.
> io ho tradito e sono stato tradito ma sempre con persone che al di fuori della mia famiglia


Buon per te. 
Lale sta dicendo che queste cose accadono.
Nessuno giustifica o comprende, siamo tutti molto indignati.
Ok?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che son intransigente....ma leggere ste porcate mi disturba!!!Sarò troppo sensibile?


 
la questione è che questo oltrepassa il limite.... tradire, per quanto sgradevole e gretto è nel DNA umano, tradire con il padre del proprio marito, o cose incestuose che dir si voglia NO....

io penso che per arrivare a fare una mossa del genere si debba per forza avere dei problemi in testa, che la nostra amica sia una put____lla è chiaro a tutti, ma nn basta, sia lei che quel porco di nonno giulio sono più che depravati, sono luridi, sporchi, zozzi, corrotti nell'animo....

sono dei sottoprodotti del genere umano....

io mi auguro solo che le loro azioni nn daneggino le comparse di questo squallidissimo film.... mi auguro che si fermino in temopo... che si dividano le strade.... 

e a te.... lurida ba____a dico:

spero che tu nn abbia mai figli, che nn infetti ulteriormente questo mondo con il tuo pessimo patrimonio genetico, perchè saresti una pessima madre, perchè sei una pessima persona.... meriti solo di soffrire....


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

Titolo del film:Lellone è candita...trombata infinita..con rottura sgradita!!!!Brugola tu mi fai da assistente,e da controfigura nelle scene "PERICOLOSE"


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Candita è stata vista con il fratello di nonno giulioche di nome fa LELLONE....ex pornodivo...dalle prestazioni anormali,dalle sinistre inclinazioni,dalle proporzioni sessuli smisurate....sembra che con Lellone sia amore a prima Svista....e sembra che con Lellone abbia definitivamente superato i suoi problemi di stitichezza....brava Candita!!!


il nick di lellone è "bell'U.asinino"?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Loscma*

Non prendertela solo con lei....anche pdre e figlio son stomachevoli!!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti quoto nipotino, sono d'accordo con te.


ma chi cazzo cerca attenuanti o giustificazioni?
tutti stiamo condannando la cosa , non mi pare nessuno le abbia fatto pat pat e detto brava.
Negarla o dire che non esistono cose del genere non credo porti a niente. Alla luce del fatto poi che lale dica che ne conosce..


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Buon per te.
> Lale sta dicendo che queste cose accadono.
> Nessuno giustifica o comprende, siamo tutti molto indignati.
> Ok?


 infatti


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come no...infatti un tente mi ha messo in Ignore per le mie posizioni....sul tradimento...ma quale porta aperta?


vabbè la mia è una posizione personale


(mio marito, sai, di posizioni ed aperture ne ha trovate altre:balloon


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> la questione è che questo oltrepassa il limite.... tradire, per quanto sgradevole e gretto è nel DNA umano, tradire con il padre del proprio marito, o cose incestuose che dir si voglia NO....
> 
> io penso che per arrivare a fare una mossa del genere si debba per forza avere dei problemi in testa, che la nostra amica sia una put____lla è chiaro a tutti, ma nn basta, sia lei che quel porco di nonno giulio sono più che depravati, sono luridi, sporchi, zozzi, corrotti nell'animo....
> 
> ...



perchè non apri uno studio diplomatico o di pubbliche relazioni?


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

credo che ne abbiamo già parlato troppo di questa disgustosa storiella


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Allora*

Io regista,Gas attore maschile,Asudem e angelo attrici femminili principali,brugola assistente del regista.....e controfigura.....poi?Titolo del film?Non stuzzicare zio lellone che finisci a pecorone...!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> micia ma hai letto cosa ha scritto lale? li conosce lei personalmente


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè non apri uno studio diplomatico o di pubbliche relazioni?


 
perchè bisogna chiamare le cose con il loro nome ogni tanto....


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Ecco*

Loscma nella parte di zio giulio...e amore mio...di candita....scherzo e...!!!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io regista,Gas attore maschile,Asudem e angelo attrici femminili principali,brugola assistente del regista.....e controfigura.....poi?Titolo del film?Non stuzzicare zio lellone che finisci a pecorone...!!!


il sequel sarà "Lellone e i suoi fratelli" ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi cazzo cerca attenuanti o giustificazioni?
> tutti stiamo condannando la cosa ,* non mi pare nessuno le abbia fatto pat pat e detto brava.*
> *Negarla o dire che non esistono cose del genere non credo porti a niente. Alla luce del fatto poi che lale dica che ne conosce..*


 
oh ma che cazzo stai dicendo scusa?
guarda che oscuro si riferiva al tradimento in genere nel post che ho quotato. e non mi sembra di aver appoggiato posizioni diverse da quelle che appoggio di solito e da quello che è il mio pensiero.
quindi proprio sto pippone in risposta a un mio post non lo capisco proprio, visto che non mi sembra di avere detto niente di quello che scrivi.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Amore mio*

Noooo!!Lellone e i suoi svariati piselli!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

per favore, mom ci sto capendo molto.

Brugola, o chi sa, mi state dicendo che questa candita la si conosce e tutto cio' corrisponde a verità in questi precisi termini?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> la questione è che questo oltrepassa il limite.... tradire, per quanto sgradevole e gretto è nel DNA umano, tradire con il padre del proprio marito, o cose incestuose che dir si voglia NO....
> 
> io penso che per arrivare a fare una mossa del genere si debba per forza avere dei problemi in testa, che la nostra amica sia una put____lla è chiaro a tutti, ma nn basta, sia lei che quel porco di nonno giulio sono più che depravati, sono luridi, sporchi, zozzi, corrotti nell'animo....
> 
> ...


io non esagererei, comunque.

com'è come non è, si finisce sempre per trascendere in cazzate megagalattiche.


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noooo!!Lellone e i suoi svariati piselli!!!


lellone e i suoi cetrioli


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Ragazze*

Angelo e asudem non mi litigate che vi hodato le parti pìù importanti...coraggio!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> perchè bisogna chiamare le cose con il loro nome ogni tanto....



eh no caro. Considerarla e chiamarla t roia va bene ma dire che merita di soffrire è segno che qualche problemuccio ce l'hai pure te.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Loscma nella parte di zio giulio...e amore mio...di candita....scherzo e...!!!


oh 
mon Dieu!

















questa non l'avevo vista!


(che nessuno usi la faccina che si inchina:
è inopportuna)


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Gas*

Non fa rima...Lellone dal nero cetriolone!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh ma che cazzo stai dicendo scusa?
> guarda che oscuro si riferiva al tradimento in genere nel post che ho quotato. e non mi sembra di aver appoggiato posizioni diverse da quelle che appoggio di solito e da quello che è il mio pensiero.
> quindi proprio sto pippone in risposta a un mio post non lo capisco proprio, visto che non mi sembra di avere detto niente di quello che scrivi.


sto pippone??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












tu hai quotato dicendo che si fa bene ad indignare.
Siam tutti d'accordo...


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non fa rima...Lellone dal nero cetriolone!!!


 meglio ancora


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> la questione è che questo oltrepassa il limite.... tradire, per quanto sgradevole e gretto è nel DNA umano, tradire con il padre del proprio marito, o cose incestuose che dir si voglia NO....
> 
> io penso che per arrivare a fare una mossa del genere si debba per forza avere dei problemi in testa, che la nostra amica sia una put____lla è chiaro a tutti, ma nn basta, sia lei che quel porco di nonno giulio sono più che depravati, sono luridi, sporchi, zozzi, corrotti nell'animo....
> 
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non fa rima...Lellone dal nero cetriolone!!!


ma non era lo zio?
cos'è uno zio acquisito?
cognato del padre o della madre?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh no caro. Considerarla e chiamarla t roia va bene ma dire che merita di soffrire è segno che qualche problemuccio ce l'hai pure te.


 
merita di soffrire perchè solo con un pò di dolore, potrà capire che il male lascia sempre conseguenze.... e il male, lei lo ha sposato, coltivato....

io uso toni forti, perchè le pecore capiscono solo il bastone....


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Asudem*

Secondo me merita di soffrire...alle prese con un bel camionista lappone...sul tir della lasonil che si approfitta di lei in tutti i modi...nella cabina con tutti i poster di nudo femminile!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Angelo e asudem non mi litigate che vi hodato le parti pìù importanti...coraggio!!!


mica stiamo litigando, è un nostro normale e pacato scambio di vedute


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Amore mio*

Fratello di nonno giulio....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me merita di soffrire...alle prese con un bel camionista lappone...sul tir della lasonil che si approfitta di lei in tutti i modi...nella cabina con tutti i poster di nudo femminile!!!


sivvabbè che due coglioni però.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Loscma*

Mi trovi d'accordo...capiscono solo il bastone dalla punta rosa!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> merita di soffrire perchè solo con un pò di dolore, potrà capire che il male lascia sempre conseguenze.... e il male, lei lo ha sposato, coltivato....
> 
> io uso toni forti, perchè *le pecore capiscono solo il bastone*....



















...eeehhmmmm

potrebbe essere frainteso sai?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mica stiamo litigando, è un nostro normale e pacato scambio di vedute


appunto.



















Cretina, leggi prima di scrivere


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non esagererei, comunque.
> 
> com'è come non è, si finisce sempre per trascendere in cazzate megagalattiche.


 
tu pensa a te stessa... io esagero perchè rileggendo tutta la vicenda ho ritenuto di dover rafforzare la posizione...

pensa alle tue di cazzate megagalattiche..... ok angioletto del male?!?


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> merita di soffrire perchè solo con un pò di dolore, potrà capire che il male lascia sempre conseguenze.... e il male, lei lo ha sposato, coltivato....
> 
> io uso toni forti, perchè le pecore capiscono solo il bastone....


più che l'uso della forza io propongo di mandarla in analisi.....


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Asudem*

Ci vuole una pena....ed il giusto supplizio cara!!!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

*Oscuro*

la smetti di bruciarmi i tasti?


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> merita di soffrire perchè solo con un pò di dolore, potrà capire che il male lascia sempre conseguenze.... e il male, *lei lo ha sposato, coltivato*....
> 
> io uso toni forti, perchè le pecore capiscono solo il bastone....


veramente lei ha sposato l'unico innocente, che sarebbe il figlio.
cmq se è vero che non è solo sesso di innamorarsi della persona più sbagliata può capitare, come sappiamo bene tutti 
squallido, odioso, e merdoso, ma possibile


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo...capiscono solo il bastone dalla punta rosa!!!!


 
notevole...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sto pippone???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma pirlona, io l'ho quotato dicendomi d'accordo con lui, quando ha scritto questo:

Originariamente inviato da *oscuro*  
_Al di là che la storia sia vera o meno....*io mi son stancato in generale di quest'aria perbenista e buonista.*...che cerca attenuanti e giustificazioni ad un'azione sbagliata quale quella del tradire!*Tradire è un'azione sbagliata punto!!Poi ci saranno attenuanti varie,aggravanti evenutali,ma resta un'azione codarda e meschina!!*_


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Amore mio*

Ok.....quando iniziamo a girare?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> appunto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


continuiamo ad amarci comunque  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















deficiente, sei tu che devi leggere per benino, sai?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Loscma*

Grazie anche tu sei stato notevole....la parte maschile è tua...!!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok.....quando iniziamo a girare?











































PORCO!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> veramente lei ha sposato l'unico innocente, che sarebbe il figlio.
> cmq se è vero che non è solo sesso di innamorarsi della persona più sbagliata può capitare, come sappiamo bene tutti
> squallido, odioso, e merdoso, ma possibile


 
nn parlavo del marito... parlavo del MALE.... intendevo che lei ha deciso di galleggiare nel torbido ok??

il marito (fisico) nn centra nulla....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me merita di soffrire...alle prese con un bel camionista lappone...sul tir della lasonil che si approfitta di lei in tutti i modi...nella cabina con tutti i poster di nudo femminile!!!


non capisco davvero perché si debbano dire certe cazzate nipotino.

hai la capacità di passare da quello che dice cose sagge, a quello che spara coglionate insensate, alla velocità della luce


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Amore mio*

Ma quale porco...io son geniale...una artista a 90 gradi....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma pirlona, io l'ho quotato dicendomi d'accordo con lui, quando ha scritto questo:
> 
> Originariamente inviato da *oscuro*
> _Al di là che la storia sia vera o meno....*io mi son stancato in generale di quest'aria perbenista e buonista.*...che cerca attenuanti e giustificazioni ad un'azione sbagliata quale quella del tradire!*Tradire è un'azione sbagliata punto!!Poi ci saranno attenuanti varie,aggravanti evenutali,ma resta un'azione codarda e meschina!!*_



idiot allora avevo ragione prima


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale porco...io son geniale...una artista a 90 gradi....!!


vuoi fregarmi la parte?
va bene
non avevo capito che era un film gay


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Zia*

Normalissimo zia...si chiama personalità bipolare....in me son presenti due personalità....angelo e diavolo.......mai scontato sempre perspicace e geniale!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Amore*

Non è unfilm gay....ma un sano film porno dalla trama coinvolgente e sinistra!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Normalissimo zia...si chiama personalità bipolare....in me son presenti due personalità....angelo e diavolo.......mai scontato sempre perspicace e geniale!!!


hai rotto il chez.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai rotto il chez.


 














  dicesi dono della sintesi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> idiot allora avevo ragione prima


prima quando?
stai cercando volutamente di confondermi, vero?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dicesi dono della sintesi


eh che cazzo!


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh che cazzo!


la cosa curiosa è che oscuro vive il sesso anale come un'arma da combattimento crudelissima, con la quale punire i peccatori.
una specie di atomica con le ruote


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la cosa curiosa è che oscuro vive il sesso anale come un'arma da combattimento crudelissima, con la quale punire i peccatori.
> una specie di atomica con le ruote


mi sa che c'ha avuto delle gran brutte esperienze


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la cosa curiosa è che oscuro vive il sesso anale come un'arma da combattimento crudelissima, con la quale punire i peccatori.
> una specie di atomica con le ruote


praticamente come la visione di Belmanzo in versione trolley


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> praticamente come la visione di Belmanzo in versione trolley


 
ma va?
anche lui in guerra con l'ano?


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> per favore, mom ci sto capendo molto.
> 
> Brugola, o chi sa, mi state dicendo che questa candita la si conosce e tutto cio' corrisponde a verità in questi precisi termini?


 

No, Micia, stiamo dicendo che per quanto perversa ed incredibile sia la storia di Candita non è detto che sia una storia di fantasia perchè io, pur avendo vissuto in un posto che non era una metropoli, da ragazzina ne ho sentite di queste cose o, meglio, ho conosciuto ben due mie coetanee (figliole mooooolto allegre)le cui altrettanto allegre madri si sono scopate i loro fidanzati. E non erano dicerie perchè una era una mia compagna di classe e lo raccontava lei e l'altra...bhè si vedeva in giro prima lei col tipo e poi il tipo si è messo con la madre...però, ripeto, non parliamo di gente normale, parliamo di ragazze che sono delle poco di buono le cui madri sono delle poco di buono...
Io dico, la storia di Candita mi fa schifo, mi fa schifo l'idea di una che tradisce col suocero e di un porco di 62 anni che con tutto quel che può trombare si tromba la nuora...però succede


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Tra l'altro vorrei aggiungere che la legge vieta il matrimonio fra affini in linea retta e collaterale ossia fra cognati e fra suocero/nuora e suocera/genero...se si sente il bisogno di vietarlo evidentemente è perchè queste situazioni sono molto più frequenti di quanto noi si possa pensare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Tra l'altro vorrei aggiungere che la legge vieta il matrimonio fra affini in linea retta e collaterale ossia fra cognati e fra suocero/nuora e suocera/genero...se si sente il bisogno di vietarlo evidentemente è perchè queste situazioni sono molto più frequenti di quanto noi si possa pensare


 
ne vieta il matrimonio ma non relazioni extra coniugali

e comunque, anche in italia è vietato il matrimonio? io so in inghilterra


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ne vieta il matrimonio ma non relazioni extra coniugali
> 
> e comunque, anche in italia è vietato il matrimonio? io so in inghilterra


 
art 87 n° 4 c.c.


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ne vieta il matrimonio ma non relazioni extra coniugali
> 
> e comunque, anche in italia è vietato il matrimonio? io so in inghilterra


 
Ad ogni modo la nostra Candita non coronerà mai il suo sogno di sposare Giulio con l'abito bianco ed il lancio del bouquet...alla Brooke con l'Eric gli è andata meglio


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Giugno 2009)

hai capito il vecchiaccio mandrillaccio........


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo la nostra Candita non coronerà mai il suo sogno di sposare Giulio con l'abito bianco ed il lancio del bouquet...alla Brooke con l'Eric gli è andata meglio


brooke se la sono fatta tutti.
manca giusto il fattorino della Forresteer....ma forse no


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Giugno 2009)

basta che nn faccia come nel film "il danno" ....(il finale del film intendo)


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (4 Giugno 2009)

non che sia la stssa cosa ma qualcuno di voi ha postato quel 3d della sposa che è scappata con un altro: quindi mi sembra sciocco escludere che una donna, sposata, si invaghisca del suocero.
il mondo è sbilenco e sarà sempre peggio
normale amministrazione


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> non che sia la stssa cosa ma qualcuno di voi ha postato quel 3d della sposa che è scappata con un altro: quindi mi sembra sciocco escludere che una donna, sposata, si invaghisca del suocero.
> il mondo è sbilenco e sarà sempre peggio
> normale amministrazione


 si puo invaghire del suocero,cognato,cugino del marito,amico del marito,datore di lavoro,datore di lavoro del marito,dipendente del marito,idraulico,elettricista,prete che viene a benedire e cosi via
nn c'e limite


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (4 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si puo invaghire del suocero,cognato,cugino del marito,amico del marito,datore di lavoro,datore di lavoro del marito,dipendente del marito,idraulico,elettricista,prete che viene a benedire e cosi via
> nn c'e limite


quoto ma mi domando come si faccia al giorno di oggi a stupirsi


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Giugno 2009)

infatti io mi stupisco di chi si stupisce


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (4 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> infatti io mi stupisco di chi si stupisce


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

io mi stupisco, onestamente....


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Giugno 2009)

io mi stupisco della tenuta fisica di uno di 62 anni che ci da che ci da che ci da.....spero senza aiuti chimici....senno e' squalificato [cit.]


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> quoto ma mi domando come si faccia al giorno di oggi a stupirsi


 
Non ci si stupisce, si dice semplicemente che sono degli zozzi


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io mi stupisco della tenuta fisica di uno di 62 anni che ci da che ci da che ci da.....spero senza aiuti chimici....senno e' squalificato [cit.]


 
Magari ci dà una volta sola, lei mica ci ha descritto delle performance da paura...


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ci si stupisce, si dice semplicemente che sono degli zozzi


 macche zozzi
x piacere
piuttosto e' pericoloso molto


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

ragazzi ormai con l'allungamento della vita sempre più avanti, con tutti fissati per il fisico e il salutismo non mi pare strano che a 62 anni uno sia ancora considerato giovanile e prestante.
in più con il viagra sono aumentate le velleità di tutti coloro che hanno superato i 50


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ragazzi ormai con l'allungamento della vita sempre più avanti, con tutti fissati per il fisico e il salutismo non mi pare strano che a 62 anni uno sia ancora considerato giovanile e prestante.
> in più con il viagra sono aumentate le velleità di tutti coloro che hanno superato i 50


 lo sai bene eh?ti piacciono i vecchiacci eh?
zozza!!!!


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> macche zozzi
> x piacere
> piuttosto e' pericoloso molto


 
pericoloso se ti beccano?


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

se ti beccano in questo caso ti fanno il culo:
la suocera
il marito
il suocero porco e tutta la famiglia.


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se ti beccano in questo caso ti fanno il culo:
> la suocera
> il marito
> il suocero porco e tutta la famiglia.


 
Dalle mie parti se ti beccano per una roba del genere ti fanno un monumento in piazza o ti dedicano una viuzza...se ne sentono di tutti i colori


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> la questione è che questo oltrepassa il limite.... tradire, per quanto sgradevole e gretto è nel DNA umano, tradire con il padre del proprio marito, o cose incestuose che dir si voglia NO....
> 
> io penso che per arrivare a fare una mossa del genere si debba per forza avere dei problemi in testa, che la nostra amica sia una put____lla è chiaro a tutti, ma nn basta, sia lei che quel porco di nonno giulio sono più che depravati, sono luridi, sporchi, zozzi, corrotti nell'animo....
> 
> ...


 

Me lo scriveresti un bigliettino per il mio ex marito?

Usa lo stesso stile, però.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Me lo scriveresti un bigliettino per il mio ex marito?
> 
> Usa lo stesso stile, però.


e per il mio attuale?
grazie.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Me lo scriveresti un bigliettino per il mio ex marito?
> 
> Usa lo stesso stile, però.





Amoremio ha detto:


> e per il mio attuale?
> grazie.



raga, senza offesa, ma voi avete bisogno di altri per eprimervi coi vostri consorti?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> raga, senza offesa, ma voi avete bisogno di altri per eprimervi coi vostri consorti?


E' che lo stile asciutto e senza orpelli di Loscma1 mi aveva colpita...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> raga, senza offesa, ma voi avete bisogno di altri per eprimervi coi vostri consorti?


no, mi esprimo benissimo
ma per fornirgli un parere esterno
per non annoiarlo sempre con lo stesso stile
per darmi il turno con qualcun'altro
chè sennò mi stanco pure


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

sono in ritardo
per il film?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

Hai portato i pop corn?


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

i pop corn li ho presi solo per me...
li volevi anche tu?
per te ho preso le caramelle alla frutta


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Per quanto la sua storia possa essere assurda , che fa indignare e via dicendo non mi pare giusto continuare a usare questo tred per pigliare per il culo una persona che comunque ha ammesso di sentirsi di merda e di stare male.
Non mi risulta nessuno l'abbia fatto con voi.


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

non si sta prendendo per il culo nessuno
se leggi le pagine precedenti vedi che si parlava di film
per quanto riguarda la sua storia ritengo che ne abbiamo già parlato a sufficienza
ne convieni?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem, io tanta pena e partecipazione non riesco a provarla.
Si noterà che non si parla di un amore sofferto, nato giorno per giorno, col tempo, alimentato da affetto, stima, simpatia e profonda compenetrazione cerebrale.

Qui il suocero c'ha provato subito e lei subito c'è stata. 

Nella casa nuova che sarebbe dovuta essere del marito di lei, figlio di lui.

E' lì che si sarebbe dovuta fermare...  Che poi, andando avanti in questa relazione lei abbia perso la testa, non è un'attenuante.

E' nato come un desiderio sessuale alimentato dal fascino dell'estremamente proibito.

Già le corna sono dolorose... figurati se scopri che la tua dolce sposina te le ha fatte con tuo padre.

E su.

Disgustorama.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*.....*

Appunto dai ,nessuna pietas....farsi il padre della persona che dovresti amare e scandaloso....!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Emma, dai, non c'è mica il lapidometro, eh. Abbiamo tutti i nostri scheletrini (e scheletroni) negli armadi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non è lapidometro donna verena. è consapevolezza; che male c'è?


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

*lale*



lale75 ha detto:


> No, Micia, stiamo dicendo che per quanto perversa ed incredibile sia la storia di Candita non è detto che sia una storia di fantasia perchè io, pur avendo vissuto in un posto che non era una metropoli, da ragazzina ne ho sentite di queste cose o, meglio, ho conosciuto ben due mie coetanee (figliole mooooolto allegre)le cui altrettanto allegre madri si sono scopate i loro fidanzati. E non erano dicerie perchè una era una mia compagna di classe e lo raccontava lei e l'altra...bhè si vedeva in giro prima lei col tipo e poi il tipo si è messo con la madre...però, ripeto, non parliamo di gente normale, parliamo di ragazze che sono delle poco di buono le cui madri sono delle poco di buono...
> Io dico, la storia di Candita mi fa schifo, mi fa schifo l'idea di una che tradisce col suocero e di un porco di 62 anni che con tutto quel che può trombare si tromba la nuora...però succede


gracie lale. in questi termini ci sta tutta, _leggere _le madri leggere le figlie che imparano da quello che vivono, e non da quello che ascoltano, come tutti i figli.

quindi voi dite che anche nel caso  di candita trattasi di realtà...

mi ripeto, se devo credere che ogni parola scritta corrisponde al vero, allora il disturbo è cosi allargato a tutti i componenti del gruppo che qualsiasi suggerimento da noi dato non servirebbe a nulla.

ma cosi non è...ha chiuso l'argomento -la candita- dicendo che la sera stessa ne avrebbe parlato al maritocontraddicendo tutte le sue finte paure,, come se l'avessimo invitata a fare un giro di valzer o a comprare un paio di chili di cipolle...ed oggi...naturalmente, è scomparsa.

comunque sia, sono sia nella realtà hai ragione, esistono eccome...ma non arriverebbero sin qui a parlarne in questi termini. vivrebbero il disagio in maniera diversa, e nemmeno troppo consapevolemente. o forse mi sbaglio.non sono un medico e qui mi fermo.
grazie ancora lale.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto dai ,nessuna pietas....farsi il padre della persona che dovresti amare e scandaloso....!!


da scandalo cio' che non fa parte della nostra formazione mentale, perchè disgusta i nostri principi morali...ma chi non ne ha mai ricevuti che disgusto puo' provare. alcuno.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Per quanto la sua storia possa essere assurda , che fa indignare e via dicendo non mi pare giusto continuare a usare questo tred per pigliare per il culo una persona che comunque ha ammesso di sentirsi di merda e di stare male.
> Non mi risulta nessuno l'abbia fatto con voi.


sbagli. con me e con altre è accaduto. e proprio nello stile dell'autrice a cui attribuisco il tred.e in maniera assai piu' volgare di questa.gratuita e reiterata. e poi si è sentita una_ merda_ e ha chiesto scusa per poi ricominciare.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> i pop corn li ho presi solo per me...
> li volevi anche tu?
> per te ho preso le caramelle alla frutta


io pringles alla paprika e birrozza scura doppio malto alla spina, grazie.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non è lapidometro donna verena. è consapevolezza; che male c'è?


Emma, ok, consapevolezza.

Io sono consapevole di essere emozionalmente bigama. Lo dico con la massima onestà.

Cenere sul capo e bastonate sulla schiena? Già dato, grazie!!


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

il racconto non è credibile, almeno spero e,
qualora lo fosse, sarebbe contro ogni principio morale e contro ogni buon gusto.
questo non può essere considerato tradimento, ma una situazione assai più grave e pragonabile all'incesto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Emma, ok, consapevolezza.
> 
> Io sono consapevole di essere emozionalmente bigama. Lo dico con la massima onestà.
> 
> Cenere sul capo e bastonate sulla schiena? Già dato, grazie!!


cenere  va bene solo tra qualche anno, come gradazione di biondo per la tintura....ma dici che sta bene con gli occhi smeraldini?


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

*vera*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Emma, ok, consapevolezza.
> 
> Io sono consapevole di essere emozionalmente bigama. Lo dico con la massima onestà.
> 
> Cenere sul capo e bastonate sulla schiena? Già dato, grazie!!


petta che cerco il pietrone


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Emma, ok, consapevolezza.
> 
> Io sono consapevole di essere emozionalmente bigama. Lo dico con la massima onestà.
> 
> Cenere sul capo e bastonate sulla schiena? Già dato, grazie!!


chi può affermare di non esserlo mai stato?


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Me lo scriveresti un bigliettino per il mio ex marito?
> 
> *Usa lo stesso stile*, però.



Bruco tu mi fai morire! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Sei una new entry piena di potenzialità


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cenere  va bene solo tra qualche anno, come gradazione di biondo per la tintura....ma dici che sta bene con gli occhi smeraldini?


oh yes..fa molto trendy


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> chi può affermare di non esserlo mai stato?



io no.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oh yes..fa molto trendy


io biondo cenere farei ridere polli, manzi, pecore, canditi e quant'altro.....


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io no.


sei rarissssssssima


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> il racconto non è credibile, almeno spero e,
> qualora lo fosse, sarebbe contro ogni principio morale e contro ogni buon gusto.
> questo non può essere considerato tradimento, ma una situazione assai più grave e pragonabile all'incesto



si...credo proprio di si.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> sei rarissssssssima



volevo dire che sono stata bigama .

un tempolo.

ora no.


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si...credo proprio di si.


grazie
clap clap clap


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io biondo cenere farei ridere polli, manzi, pecore, canditi e quant'altro.....



rossa?


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> volevo dire che sono stata bigama .
> 
> un tempolo.
> 
> ora no.


un tempolo anch'io....
ora vorrei esserlo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> rossa?


lo sono stata...da rosso pel di carota per una decolorazione sul biondo a rossa mogano....son durata 6 mesi cos' tra le bestemmie del mio parrucchiere...mi trovo pentitissima...il rosso è un colore che bisogna saper portare ....io mi vedevo troppo appariscente e pure un filino volgare. Ho penato per toglierlo come colore


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Me lo scriveresti un bigliettino per il mio ex marito?
> 
> Usa lo stesso stile, però.


 
sono parole che esprimono disprezzo per i protagonisti....

se posso esserti utile....


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

ora sei così....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, mi esprimo benissimo
> ma per fornirgli un parere esterno
> per non annoiarlo sempre con lo stesso stile
> per darmi il turno con qualcun'altro
> chè sennò mi stanco pure


 






















spiritosissima....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> ora sei così....


 quella è una mia posa naturale, ma son bionda e non così ****


p.s.: avevo chiesto delle pringles e una birra per il film....please


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> chi può affermare di non esserlo mai stato?



Oscuro!


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quella è una mia posa naturale, ma son bionda e non così ****
> 
> 
> p.s.: avevo chiesto delle pringles e una birra per il film....please


 
quindi sei castana scura 

	
	
		
		
	


	









pringles? e in italiano?


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oscuro!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oh yes..fa molto trendy



sono la prova provata


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> petta che cerco il pietrone



ma che vuoi tirar pietre 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   piu' di così, di pietroni cosmici...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oscuro!


Mi rendo conto che mal comune mezzo gaudio ma io non sono mai stata bigama in vita mia.
Mi son levata il prurito di tradire una volta tanti anni fa ma da qui a sentirsi emozionalmente bigama ce ne passa!!


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> gracie lale. in questi termini ci sta tutta, _leggere _le madri leggere le figlie che imparano da quello che vivono, e non da quello che ascoltano, come tutti i figli.
> 
> quindi voi dite che anche nel caso di candita trattasi di realtà...
> 
> ...


 
Prego Micetta. Comunque, ti dirò, delle ragazze di cui sopra non posso dire cosa abbiano sofferto per quelle storiacce ma posso dirti che, almeno in uno dei due casi, negli anni che seguirono madre ed ex fidanzato della figlia ebbero una relazione stabile (che, da quanto so, dura tuttora) e la figlia apparentemente ha accusato il colpo senza scosse dato che li si vedeva in giro per locali tutti assieme in allegra compagnia. Mi ripeto, scusandomi per la pesantezza, parliamo, però, di gente già ben strana prima dell'accaduto, di rapporti madre-figlia mooolto poco salutari in cui episodi di questo tipo non erano neppure sconvolgenti


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> quindi sei castana scura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sono di capelli neri naturali, ma non li porto + così da circa 15 anni. Colpi di sole o meches


----------



## Old Angel (4 Giugno 2009)

Oh beh volevo dire la mia, ma vedo che più o meno viaggiamo tutti sullo stesso pensiero


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> il racconto non è credibile, almeno spero e,
> qualora lo fosse, sarebbe contro ogni principio morale e contro ogni buon gusto.
> questo non può essere considerato tradimento, ma una situazione assai più grave e *pragonabile all'incesto*


 
Ora non esagererei. Per quanto di pessimo gusto e moralmente riprovevole fra suocero e nuora non esiste alcun legame di sangue. Sono due estranei


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

gas e emma perchè non vi mandate in privato le foto così finite di smerigliarceli?


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ora non esagererei. Per quanto di pessimo gusto e moralmente riprovevole fra suocero e nuora non esiste alcun legame di sangue. Sono due estranei


ti quoto con un goccino di sangue.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Per quanto la sua storia possa essere assurda , che fa indignare e via dicendo non mi pare giusto continuare a usare questo tred per pigliare per il culo una persona che comunque ha ammesso di sentirsi di merda e di stare male.
> Non mi risulta nessuno l'abbia fatto con voi.


 
parlo per me...

io nn prendo per il culo la protagonista.... io la giudico, per ciò che ha raccontato... per ciò che mi ha trasmesso la vicenda....

ha ammesso di sentirsi una merda.... forse nn ti è chiaro che sta qui si è inventata una bella storiella.....

io però utilizzo il tutto per commentare l'episodio e condividere l'emozione.... queste cose succedono... e fanno pietà....

tu utilizzi toni pacati e qualche frecciatina... altri ironizzano, altri pungono....

se nn sei d'accordo con quello che alcuni dicono ok.... ma evita di dirci cosa dire o nn dire..... nn sei la madre di nessuno....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gas e emma perchè non vi mandate in privato le foto così finite di smerigliarceli?


è un thread che è andato a semiputtan.e e te la prendi per due post spiritosi?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> parlo per me...
> 
> io nn prendo per il culo la protagonista.... io la giudico, per ciò che ha raccontato... per ciò che mi ha trasmesso la vicenda....
> 
> ...


ti consiglio di usare altri toni perchè inizi a rompere i coglioni.
Non sei la madre di nessuno cazzo c'entra?
mi pare che tra i tuoi commenti ci sia stato che le auguravi o che si meritava di soffrire. Non sei obbligato a sparare cazzate


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ora non esagererei. Per quanto di pessimo gusto e moralmente riprovevole fra suocero e nuora non esiste alcun legame di sangue. *Sono due estrane*i



ehm no, mi sembra giuridicamente (Emma conferma...vado a memoria) l'affine di primo grado (suocero)  è considerato parente ai fini dell'incesto.


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gas e emma perchè non vi mandate in privato le foto così finite di smerigliarceli?


 la cosa ti infastidisce?
mi dispiace molto


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

gas ha detto:


> la cosa ti infastidisce?
> mi dispiace molto


si si
sono molto gelosa perchè ti avevo proprio preso di mira


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

uffa pensavo dormissi......


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si
> sono molto gelosa perchè ti avevo proprio preso di mira


chiedigli com'è il babbo...


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehm no, mi sembra giuridicamente (Emma conferma...vado a memoria) l'affine di primo grado (suocero) è considerato parente ai fini dell'incesto.


 
Hai ragione tu, in effetti. Per quanto a me sembri, ripeto, moralmente orrendo farsi il suocero, però, non riesco a paragonarlo ad una relazione fra padre e figlia o fra fratelli...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

Io vorrei uscire da questo thread.

Tutte le volte che mi affiora alla mente il pensiero di me che copulo con mio suocero, mi si chiude con tanto di sigillo in ceralacca.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti consiglio di usare altri toni perchè inizi a rompere i coglioni.
> Non sei la madre di nessuno cazzo c'entra?
> mi pare che tra i tuoi commenti ci sia stato che le auguravi o che si meritava di soffrire. Non sei obbligato a sparare cazzate


 
bada ai tuoi toni... io le ho augurato di soffrire.... mica di essere picchiata o di avere malattie...... spero soffra, per amore, per quello che la vita possa riservare....

ti ho detto che non sei la madre di nessuno perchè osi dire ad altri cosa scrivere o non scrivere.... personalmente lo trovo un comportamento ridicolo....

io sparerò anche cazzate, ma visto che diversi utenti hanno espresso parere mooolto  contrario al tuo... mi permetto di annotare che è solo un tuo modesto parere....


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

ma secondo voi, farsi il padre di un'amica è alla stessa stregua?
oh...da single...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehm no, mi sembra giuridicamente (Emma conferma...vado a memoria) l'affine di primo grado (suocero) è considerato parente ai fini dell'incesto.


 chiunque, in modo che ne derivi pubblico scandalo, commette incesto con un discendente o un ascendente o con un affine in linea retta(suocero e nuora, suocera e genero, figliastro e matrigna, figliastra e patrigno) ovvero con una sorella o un fratello, è punito con la reclusione da uno a cinque anni. "E’ previsto, come già accennato, un aumento di pena in due casi: relazione incestuosa, quando cioè l’incesto non è episodico ma si ripete con carattere continuativo (pena della reclusione da due a otto anni)e incesto commesso da maggiorenne con minorenne degli anni diciotto (pena aumentata, ma solo per il maggiorenne, fino ad un terzo). Se colpevole è il genitore, la condanna comporta la decadenza della potestà.


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma secondo voi, farsi il padre di un'amica è alla stessa stregua?
> oh...da single...


 
No, direi che siamo su un altro pianeta


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> No, direi che siamo su un altro pianeta


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma secondo voi, farsi il padre di un'amica è alla stessa stregua?
> oh...da single...


 

Eh brava la brugoletta!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chiedigli com'è il babbo...


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


 Era un gran figo almeno? E l'amica l'ha mai saputo? Ti dirò che sul padre di una mia amica un pensierino ce l'avrei fatto anch'io ma ero al liceo...gran bel pezzo d'uomo...poi io ho sempre avuto un debole per gli uomini più vecchi


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehm no, mi sembra giuridicamente (Emma conferma...vado a memoria) l'affine di primo grado (suocero)  è considerato parente ai fini dell'incesto.


yes


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> yes


 

Bene, allora mò la denunciamo pure tiè


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

*lale*



lale75 ha detto:


> Era un gran figo almeno? E l'amica l'ha mai saputo? Ti dirò che sul padre di una mia amica un pensierino ce l'avrei fatto anch'io ma ero al liceo...gran bel pezzo d'uomo...*poi io ho sempre avuto un debole per gli uomini più vecch*i

















sento un sentimento che potrebbe diventare amore...


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sento un sentimento che potrebbe diventare amore...


 
Io pure mon amour...aspetto con ansia il nostro viaggio in Giamaica...tutti i rasta attempati son nostri!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> bada ai tuoi toni... io le ho augurato di soffrire.... mica di essere picchiata o di avere malattie...... spero soffra, per amore, per quello che la vita possa riservare....
> 
> ti ho detto che non sei la madre di nessuno perchè osi dire ad altri cosa scrivere o non scrivere.... personalmente lo trovo un comportamento ridicolo....
> 
> io sparerò anche cazzate, ma visto che diversi utenti hanno espresso parere mooolto  contrario al tuo... mi permetto di annotare che è solo un tuo modesto parere....


Adesso abbassi il tiro cambiando  il senso di quanto hai scritto?
_*Meriti  di soffrire*_ a me pare solo una frase cattiva, volgare , offensiva e che implica  solo cose negative. Senza contare che hai quotato tutto contento oscuro che si riferiva senza tanti giri di parole a sofferenza reale e vera causata da altri
Se poi trovi consolatorio e confortante  il fatto che altri la pensino come te son problemi tuoi. Io esprimo il mio pensiero anche se va contro corrente.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io pure mon amour...aspetto con ansia il nostro viaggio in Giamaica...tutti i rasta attempati son nostri!


allora io prendo quelli giovincelli, massimissimo 40 anni. occheeeeiiiii???


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> allora io prendo quelli giovincelli, massimissimo 40 anni. occheeeeiiiii???


 
Non so se c'è abbastanza da mangiare sull'isola per te


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non so se c'è abbastanza da mangiare sull'isola per te


 
dipende quanto mi tengono impegnata


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io pure mon amour...aspetto con ansia il nostro viaggio in Giamaica...tutti i rasta attempati son nostri!





soleluna80 ha detto:


> allora io prendo quelli giovincelli, massimissimo 40 anni. occheeeeiiiii???
















rasta con lancia in resta?
ma dura o si appresta?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Adesso abbassi il tiro cambiando il senso di quanto hai scritto?
> _*Meriti di soffrire*_ a me pare solo una frase cattiva, volgare , offensiva e che implica solo cose negative. Senza contare che hai quotato tutto contento oscuro che si riferiva senza tanti giri di parole a sofferenza reale e vera causata da altri
> Se poi trovi consolatorio e confortante il fatto che altri la pensino come te son problemi tuoi. Io esprimo il mio pensiero anche se va contro corrente.


 
io nn abbasso nulla.... sei tu che hai voluto capire quello che ti pare.... forse ti riferivi al buon oscuro che parlava simpaticamente di violenze sessuali da parte di camionisti...

abbi il coraggio delle tue azioni... ti sto sul cazzo e vai contro.....
la mia frase era certo cattiva... ed implicava certamente qualche cosa di negativo.... forse sarò stato anche volgare.... ma a te, cosa ti importa?? 

hai scritto che rompo i coglioni e che scrivo cagate.... ed ora che trovo consolazione dall'appoggio di altri...

sai che ti dico.....


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io pure mon amour...aspetto con ansia il nostro viaggio in Giamaica...tutti i rasta attempati son nostri!


sarà splendido  lale.
basta che siano ancora in grado di rollare..ma anche no.
rollo io


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sarà splendido lale.
> *basta che siano ancora in grado di rollare*..ma anche no.
> rollo io


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> io nn abbasso nulla....


buon per te


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

*che *
*s*









   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

bruco ti fumi anche tu la paglia vero?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bruco ti fumi anche tu la paglia vero?


Si vede?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> *che *
> *s*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sarà splendido lale.
> basta che siano ancora in grado di rollare..ma anche no.
> rollo io


 
A rollare ci pensi tu, a me basta che siano ancora in grado di far altro


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> *che *
> *s*
> 
> 
> ...


 










hai voluto proprio esagerare eh?


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> *che *
> *s*
> 
> 
> ...


 







  io odio i rebus....non ne vado fuori...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> buon per te


 





















   chissa nonno giulio....


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A rollare ci pensi tu, a me basta che siano ancora in grado di far altro


accenderle?


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> io odio i rebus....non ne vado fuori...


 
che s vacca mento..
lale...dobbiam partire presto...stai messa male


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> io odio i rebus....non ne vado fuori...


che s  - vacca - mento !!!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> *che *
> *s*
> 
> 
> ...


 
la RISPOSTA è 

CHE sVACCAMENTO


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> la RISPOSTA è
> 
> CHE sVACCAMENTO


e 3


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che s vacca mento..
> lale...dobbiam partire presto...stai messa male


 






  io sono pronta, non mi serve niente a parte il biglietto aereo. Da fumare c'è, la compagnia pure e il sole lo prenderò integrale!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> io nn abbasso nulla.... sei tu che hai voluto capire quello che ti pare.... forse ti riferivi al buon oscuro che parlava simpaticamente di violenze sessuali da parte di camionisti...
> 
> abbi il coraggio delle tue azioni... ti sto sul cazzo e vai contro.....
> la mia frase era certo cattiva... ed implicava certamente qualche cosa di negativo.... forse sarò stato anche volgare.... ma a te, cosa ti importa??
> ...


loscma comunque anche io ti ho detto che avevi esagerato, e te lo confermo.


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che s - vacca - mento !!!!!





Loscma1 ha detto:


> la RISPOSTA è
> 
> CHE sVACCAMENTO





Amoremio ha detto:


> e 3


 

Ma quanti solutori abili ci sono in 'stop forum? Tutti figli della settimana enigmistica ah 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Io sono un drago delle parole crociate ma coi rebus proprio non ci sto


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> loscma comunque anche io ti ho detto che avevi esagerato, e te lo confermo.


 
Lo so... ma si sa, tra non nn c'è intesa...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Lo so... ma si sa, tra non nn c'è intesa...


 
ma perché, solo con chi non ho intesa dico quello che penso?
mi sembra che tu abbia un po' sbagliato a capire sai?


----------



## Old gas (4 Giugno 2009)

ops


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma perché, solo con chi non ho intesa dico quello che penso?
> mi sembra che tu abbia un po' sbagliato a capire sai?


 
nn ho detto che scrivi quello  che pensi solo quando nn c'è intesa...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> nn ho detto che scrivi quello  che pensi solo quando nn c'è intesa...


ma hai scritto a me che ce l'ho con te perchè ti ho ripreso..
Io non ce l'ho con te, ce l'ho con chi si esprime con una cattiveria che A ME personalmente irrita parecchio.
E non mi pare che sia la prima volta che ti esprimi così.
Poi sei liberissimo di fare quel che ti pare come io di fartelo notare


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

e lo zio dell'amica secondo voi è fattibile?


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e lo zio dell'amica secondo voi è fattibile?


 
Hai provato tutte le varianti dei gradi di parentela? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Comunque Bru, anche in questo caso se xe figo xe ben


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma hai scritto a me che ce l'ho con te perchè ti ho ripreso..
> Io non ce l'ho con te, ce l'ho con chi si esprime con una cattiveria che A ME personalmente irrita parecchio.
> E non mi pare che sia la prima volta che ti esprimi così.
> Poi sei liberissimo di fare quel che ti pare come io di fartelo notare


 
ancora...


ma vai a rileggerti come ti esprimi tu... prima di dare lezioni o far notare le cose ad altri.....


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ancora...
> 
> 
> ma vai a rileggerti come ti esprimi tu... prima di dare lezioni o far notare le cose ad altri.....


forse non ti è chiara la differenza tra dire parolacce ed esprimere quel che esprimi  tu.
Tu bada alla forma che io continuo a badare alla sostanza
Ciao nè.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Hai provato tutte le varianti dei gradi di parentela?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma secondo te dove ci si deve fermare?


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma secondo te dove ci si deve fermare?


 
Sotto i 40 anni


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse non ti è chiara la differenza tra dire parolacce ed esprimere quel che esprimi tu.
> Tu bada alla forma che io continuo a badare alla sostanza
> Ciao nè.


 
esatto tu dici gradevoli parolacce io sgradevoli verità.....

ciao nèè...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sotto i 40 anni


ma anche no!


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sotto i 40 anni


ma di babbi così giovani non ne trovi tanti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




pensavo mi dicessi ai nonni


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma anche no!


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma secondo te dove ci si deve fermare?


 

Se il padre dell'amica è sposato con la di lei madre= no bene. Se single= bene.
Se lo zio dell'amica è sposato con la di lei zia= non tanto bene ma sò cose che capitano. Se single =bene. Cugini, fratelli,cognati=idem come per zio. Marito di amica= malissimo


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se il padre dell'amica è sposato con la di lei madre= no bene. Se single= bene.
> Se lo zio dell'amica è sposato con la di lei zia= non tanto bene ma sò cose che capitano. Se single =bene. Cugini, fratelli,cognati=idem come per zio. Marito di amica= malissimo


difficile trovare babbi celibi però...
separati come la vedi?
quindi lo zio è fattibile


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> difficile trovare babbi celibi però...
> separati come la vedi?
> quindi lo zio è fattibile


 separati la vedo OKKKK


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma di babbi così giovani non ne trovi tanti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I nonni delle mie amiche c'han 80 anni Bru! Non li resuscita neanche il Viagra!


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> I nonni delle mie amiche c'han 80 anni Bru! Non li resuscita neanche il Viagra!


ma infatti pensavo mi dicessi che ci si ferma ai nonni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e cmq il viagra fa miracoli


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> difficile trovare babbi celibi però...
> separati come la vedi?
> quindi lo zio è fattibile


 
Separati= bene 
Zio separato= bene bene


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Separati= bene
> Zio separato= bene bene


 
però anche zio non separato avevi detto bene.
e col vescovo? come la vedi?


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma infatti pensavo mi dicessi che ci si ferma ai nonni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Adesso sto schemino che ci siam fatte me l'attacco nell'agenda che così mi ricordo chi è bene e chi no


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Io oggi gli voglio molto bene ma non lo amo. Amo Giulio.
> Non so come ho potuto farlo ma è successo.
> E in fondo ne sono felice perché nonostante stia consumandomi quest'amore mi tiene in vita.
> Non potete capire cosa voglia dire?
> Io credo di si.



Certo che capisco... sei leggermente_ twisted_


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> però anche zio non separato avevi detto bene.
> e col vescovo? come la vedi?


 

Zio non separato è cosa che è meglio se non ti fai beccare dall'amica perchè s'incazza...ma se è proprio un figo che non si può dir di no allora bene.
Vescovo?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Oh Mon Dieu


----------



## Grande82 (4 Giugno 2009)

si può avere unr iassunto da pag 30 a 60?
ma quanto cavolo scrivete?
l'ha lasciato?


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> si può avere unr iassunto da pag 30 a 60?
> ma quanto cavolo scrivete?
> l'ha lasciato?


si è messa con il fratello del giulio
pare che lo zio sia concesso


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo che capisco... sei leggermente_ twisted_


leggermente twisted = totalmente sbarelled ?
perchè se è diverso, siamo su posizioni diverse.



(lo so, lo so, stanotte dormiremo lo stesso)


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> si può avere unr iassunto da pag 30 a 60?
> ma quanto cavolo scrivete?
> l'ha lasciato?


 

E chi l'ha più sentita? Ci farà stare con l'ansia...


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si è messa con il fratello del giulio
> pare che lo zio sia concesso


 
A patto che sia figo...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si è messa con il fratello del giulio
> pare che lo zio sia concesso


un tal Lallo, detto Lallone


----------



## Grande82 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si è messa con il fratello del giulio
> pare che lo zio sia concesso
















 grazie!


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> grazie!


pisellina ingenua scherzo, non so come sia finita.
è andata via e non sappiam più nulla


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pisellina ingenua scherzo, non so come sia finita.
> è andata via e non sappiam più nulla


 
Senti un pò, tu, tornando a cose serie, sto ancora pensando se il Vescovo è bene o male....


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Senti un pò, tu, tornando a cose serie, sto ancora pensando se il Vescovo è bene o male....


a me col vescovo fa sangue  

	
	
		
		
	


	








vecchiotto eh?


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Senti un pò, tu, tornando a cose serie, sto ancora pensando se il Vescovo è bene o male....


è che è un po' in là con gli anni
era parroco quando ha sposato giulio con la suocera di candy
comunque va bene, se ti piace


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me col vescovo fa sangue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Per me gli uomini di Chiesa sono asessuati...non m'è mai venuto in mente...e, oltretutto, son tutti racchi quelli che mi vengono in mente


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è che è un po' in là con gli anni
> era parroco quando ha sposato giulio con la suocera di candy
> comunque va bene, se ti piace


 
Non era per me, stordita!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non era per me, stordita!


mai dire mai


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Per me gli uomini di Chiesa sono asessuati...non m'è mai venuto in mente...e, oltretutto, son tutti racchi quelli che mi vengono in mente


 
see asessuati una fava ...
padre ralph...c'aveva dei bei pezzi dentro


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> see asessuati una fava ...
> padre ralph...c'aveva dei bei pezzi dentro








  dentro???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io la storia me la ricordavo diversa


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> see asessuati una fava ...
> padre ralph...c'aveva dei bei pezzi dentro


 
Pezzi de che? E poi, scusa, dalle mie parti non si vedevano gli attributi di padre Ralph (ma io ero piccina, forse cambiavano canale)...si vede che da te facevano la versione porno di uccelli di rovo....AHHHH ecco perchè questo titolo che per me non c'azzeccava una fava


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Per me gli uomini di Chiesa sono asessuati...non m'è mai venuto in mente...e, oltretutto, son tutti racchi quelli che mi vengono in mente


beh quello che ha sposato mio cugino non era male, infatti se l'è accaparrato una dei dintorni


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> beh quello che ha sposato mio cugino non era male, infatti se l'è accaparrato una dei dintorni


 









  non avete rispetto per nulla! Depravate


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> non avete rispetto per nulla! Depravate


e mica l'ho circuito io  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ho riportato solo le notizie che mi son giunte


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Chiariamo.....*

Credo che sia una questione di sostanza.....è vero chi più chi meno tutti abbiamo i nostri scheletri nell'armadio...e nell'esser bigami non ci trovo nulla di sconvolgente.....!Trovo disonesto l'esser bigami facendo credere a nostro patner di esser monogami...ecco questo è diverso..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 !Vuoi esser sessualmente libera?Va benissimo te ne stai da sola e ti fai i cazzi tuoi conscia dei limiti e dei vantaggi che una vita da single ti possa offrire....!!Invece no....son bigama ma il maritino accanto non guasta......e chiaramente al maritino  sarebbe onesto dire:guarda che io sto con te ma concettualmente son bigama....che fai accetti di vivere con me su queste basi?Io son così...e se ti metto un paio di corna non dolertene....!Iio non condanno il modo di vivere perchè ognuno ha il suo...io condanno il portarsi appresso delle persone che decidono di fare un cammino insieme senza che abbiano la possibilità di sceglier la verità......!!


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che sia una questione di sostanza.....è vero chi più chi meno tutti abbiamo i nostri scheletri nell'armadio...e nell'esser bigami non ci trovo nulla di sconvolgente.....!Trovo disonesto l'esser bigami facendo credere a nostro patner di esser monogami...ecco questo è diverso.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mi inchino a cotanta saggezza


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che sia una questione di sostanza.....è vero chi più chi meno tutti abbiamo i nostri scheletri nell'armadio...e nell'esser bigami non ci trovo nulla di sconvolgente.....!Trovo disonesto l'esser bigami facendo credere a nostro patner di esser monogami...ecco questo è diverso.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oscuro....wow!


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Lale 75*

Lale mi si vuol far passare per quel che non sono...credo nella trasparenza e nel rispetto delle scelte altrui....solo questo...nessun moralismo,nessun perbenismo....ci mancherebbe....ma quanto meno l'onestà...di mostrarci per quello che siamo...per quello che possiamo offrire...quella non dovrebbe mai mancare di fronte ad una persona che ci dichiara il proprio amore guardandoci negli occhi!!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Sole*

Io esprimo il mio pensiero...e questo mio pensiero da enorme fastidio....a che della trasparenza non ne ha certo fatto una scelta di vita.....!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che sia una questione di sostanza.....è vero chi più chi meno tutti abbiamo i nostri scheletri nell'armadio...e nell'esser bigami non ci trovo nulla di sconvolgente.....!Trovo disonesto l'esser bigami facendo credere a nostro patner di esser monogami...ecco questo è diverso.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
il mio idolo...


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io esprimo il mio pensiero...e questo mio pensiero da enorme fastidio....a che della trasparenza non ne ha certo fatto una scelta di vita.....!!


 
quando il tuo pensiero è espresso in questi termini è Verbo. è quando lo infarcisci di riferimenti a punizioni quali lo stupro che scadi.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> quando il tuo pensiero è espresso in questi termini è Verbo. è quando lo infarcisci di riferimenti a punizioni quali lo stupro che scadi.


 
OSCURO è genio e sregolatezza....

va interpretato.... e capito... anche quando va sopratono...


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Loscma*

Loscma il mio ragionamento dovrebbe esser nella norma....ho scritto semplicemente quello che ogni individuo dovrebbe pensare a tutela delle libertà di un altro individuo punto!!Poi è vero che le famiglie del mulino bianco non esistono più...forse non son mai esistite.....è altrettanto vero che non è un buon motivo...per perpretare comportamenti meschini ed egoistici!!!!


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lale mi si vuol far passare per quel che non sono...credo nella trasparenza e nel rispetto delle scelte altrui....solo questo...nessun moralismo,nessun perbenismo....ci mancherebbe....ma quanto meno l'onestà...di mostrarci per quello che siamo...per quello che possiamo offrire...quella non dovrebbe mai mancare di fronte ad una persona che ci dichiara il proprio amore guardandoci negli occhi!!!!


 

Concordo certamente sul fatto che un tradimento è sempre un atto vile ed una mancanza di rispetto però permettimi di dirti che ci sono contesti diversi che, se non giustificano, quanto meno possono spiegare il perchè di un tradimento. Intendo che per una, come Candita, apparentemente amata dal marito, che semplicemente si fa una storia di sesso col suocero per puro desiderio sessuale ce ne sono altri/e che dal partner non sono amati, sono maltrattati o semplicemente non considerati e che si consolano/rifugiano fra le braccia di un altra/o...certo, ripeto, nulla tolgie alla viltà del gesto ma forse lo spiega...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Loscma il mio ragionamento dovrebbe esser nella norma....ho scritto semplicemente quello che ogni individuo dovrebbe pensare a tutela delle libertà di un altro individuo punto!!Poi è vero che le famiglie del mulino bianco non esistono più...forse non son mai esistite.....è altrettanto vero che non è un buon motivo...per perpretare comportamenti meschini ed egoistici!!!!


 
ti dico che io fino a un annetto fa ero confuso e disonesto... con me stesso e con chi avevo vicino...

ho mollato tutto e sono ripartito... con uno spirito ed un atteggiamento più sincero, in primis con me stesso e poi di riflesso, in maniera naturale con chi ho vicino....

e quello che tu hai scritto poco fa è quello che io sento sia giusto, essere se stessi senza farlo pagare ad altri


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Sole*

Sole ma non confondere uno scritto goliardico infarcito di volute nefandezze...con uno scritto di concetto volutamente introspettico....!!Spesso vado sopra i toni...volutamente....son autoironico e non mi và di prendermi troppo sul serio....e di esser preso troppo sul serio..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !Personalemte di nefandezze ne ho fatte...mi son servite anche quelle ...sopratutto quelle...son cresciuto sbagliando....se pensi di non sbagliare mai non cresci mai....Però tranne rari casi....son sempre stato onesto nel mio sguazzar negli inferi....sapevan con chi si relazionavano...sapevano della mia OSCURITà.....!!


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sole ma non confondere uno scritto goliardico infarcito di volute nefandezze...con uno scritto di concetto volutamente introspettico....!!Spesso vado sopra i toni...volutamente....son autoironico e non mi và di prendermi troppo sul serio....e di esser preso troppo sul serio.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non ti preoccupare, non confondo, capisco quando 6 sopra le righe e quando 6 introspettico. è che da donna certi riferimenti mi fanno venire la pelle d'oca, una rabbia che  non è spiegabile a parole


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (4 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> *che *
> *s*
> 
> 
> ...








  cosa vuol dire che S mucca denti?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Loscma*

Ecco perfetto è accaduto anche a me!!Magari fra percorsi più tormentati....forse...magari fra varie ricadute....però che mi era di fronte doveva SAPERE e scegliere per la verità....scegliere la VERITà!!!L'ammetto....le donne apprezzano molto.....e mi spiace doverlo dire ma per la mia esperienza trovo le donne più vere di tanti uomini purtroppo!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire che S mucca denti?


 tenetemi la mano, non ce la posso fare


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Emma*

Ti tengo la mano io puoi fidarti vero?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Sole*

Mi scuso allora...effettivamente spesso esagero!!!


----------



## Grande82 (4 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tenetemi la mano, non ce la posso fare


 http://www.segnalidivita.com/foto_senza_copyright/Mano.jpg


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti tengo la mano io puoi fidarti vero?


 solo se sei in servizio


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire che S mucca denti?


 
C'erano tre post di spiegazione dopo...non ci sono arrivata neppure io Manzo...la traduzione è "che svaccamento"


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> http://www.segnalidivita.com/foto_senza_copyright/Mano.jpg


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi scuso allora...effettivamente spesso esagero!!!


 oscuro il punto è che una donna non riesce proprio ad associare certi argomenti allo scherzo


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> http://www.segnalidivita.com/foto_senza_copyright/Mano.jpg


 













  Grande! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma una bella ceretta alle braccia, no?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> C'erano tre post di spiegazione dopo...non ci sono arrivata neppure io Manzo...la traduzione è "che svaccamento"


all'inizio pensavo che S macchia denti ma macchia non centrava un cavolo


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*EMMA*

Non dovresti esser tranquilla neanche se son in servizio.....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Poi emma a dir il vero ci vuole poco a capire che se parlo di cetrioli scherzo...una donna non dovrebbe rimanerci male...dai!!!!


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> oscuro il punto è che una donna non riesce proprio ad associare certi argomenti allo scherzo


 
Il punto è che certi uomini, purtroppo, non si rendono neppure conto di qual'è il limite in cui vi è violenza...


----------



## Grande82 (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Grande!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mi piaccio nature!


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Lale*

Mamma mia....adesso per due cazzate mi dite che sconfino nella violenza? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  No dai....noe esagerate però!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il punto è che certi uomini, purtroppo, non si rendono neppure conto di qual'è il limite in cui vi è violenza...


 il limite è quando una donna dice no o quando non è consapevole.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2009)

*Emma*

io son un signore...e da signore vi saluto.....ciao emma!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> io son un signore...e da signore vi saluto.....ciao emma!!!


 addo' vaje


----------



## Old secretary (4 Giugno 2009)

a che punto siamo arrivati? vi ho lasciati ieri sera a pag. 28,torno e siete a 68! non ce la posso fare!!! 40 pagine di delirio!!!
Riassuntino?
Si è fatta viva la candida risveglia-nonnetti?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> a che punto siamo arrivati? vi ho lasciati ieri sera a pag. 28,torno e siete a 68! non ce la posso fare!!! 40 pagine di delirio!!!
> Riassuntino?
> Si è fatta viva la candida risveglia-nonnetti?


Non ancora. Siamo tutti in ansia.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> a che punto siamo arrivati? vi ho lasciati ieri sera a pag. 28,torno e siete a 68! non ce la posso fare!!! 40 pagine di delirio!!!
> Riassuntino?
> Si è fatta viva la candida risveglia-nonnetti?


no.
si sospetta fosse un troll a rotelle che è rotolato via


----------



## Old secretary (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no.
> si sospetta fosse un troll a rotelle che è rotolato via












  sempre con beauty coordinato al seguito ovviamente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ma porco mondo, ma una vien qui a raccontare una storia del genere, siamo tutti immersi in questa telenovela dei giorni nostri che a confronto Beautiful è robetta da scrittori dilettanti...ci dice "mi avete convinto, vado e lo mollo" e poi?
SPARISCE????
no dai...
io voglio il seguito!
voglio sapere come è andata!
Ingiustizia!













 no no così non si fa!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma che vuoi tirar pietre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e di palle cosmiche


----------



## Verena67 (4 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e di palle cosmiche


mi tocca darti in pieno ragione! Queste vicende, diciamocelo, sono noiosissime!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> sempre con beauty coordinato al seguito ovviamente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e certo, dopo le palate di merda che le son state tirate tornerà di certo a ragguagliarci!!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Giugno 2009)

A me pareva un pò troppo ispirato a "Il danno"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma ormai nn mi stupisco più di nulla...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me pareva un pò troppo ispirato a "Il danno"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ce ne siamo accorti.


----------



## Old candita (5 Giugno 2009)

E' desolante leggere certi scritti.
Capisco che la mia storia sia amorale, sia assolutamente fuori dalle righe, disturbi  ma mi sembra di avere espresso fin dall'inizio il mio disagio e il mio sentirmi male. Infierire così mi sembra puerile e sterile. Se volevo essere giudicata sarei andata in un tribunale non su un forum.
Per i pochi che siano veramente e sinceramente interessati comunque sono riuscita a riflettere e a prendere decisioni. Ho parlato con mio marito. Non gli ho detto chiaramente il perché ma gli ho espresso la mia decisione di andarmene. Per il suo carattere orgoglioso e deciso dopo qualche domanda alla quale ho risposto vagamente mi ha chiesto se ho un altro. Senza guardarlo negli occhi gli ho risposto solo che non lo amo più. A quel punto ha accettato la mia decisione. Non mi ha quasi più parlato.
Ho fatto una gran fatica a vederlo così   ma so che lo sto ferendo a sua insaputa molto di più e credo sia l'unica soluzione. Per come sono fatta è stato facile , io quando decido agisco subito. Mi sono accorta di volergli un gran bene e questo mi ha fatto sentire ancora più sporca.
Mio suocero mi ha mandato parecchi sms a cui non ho risposto. Ieri mattina mi ha chiamata e ho rifiutato la chiamata.A lui non mi sento di dare nessuna spiegazione. Ho solo chieso a mio marito di accellerare a massimo le procedure. Mi sono trasferita da una mia amica (sapeva tutto della mia storia) e per ora, nel pieno del marasma mi sembra di sentire dentro di me una grande calma. So che il dolore , il pentimento verranno dopo. Ho passato due notti a pensare senza chiudere occhio. La cosa che mi ha fatto decidere definitivamente è stata immaginarmi la scena se questa storia venisse fuori in famiglia. Troppe persone soffrirebbero moltissimo. Io ho sofferto molto nella mia vita ma questo non basta a giustificarmi. Non so se chiederò un aiuto psicologico. Per ora voglio stare sola e capire perché e come  sono riuscita a incasinarmi così la vita. Basta. Il resto non conta più. Vi saluto.
Non posso dire di essermi sentita trattata con molto rispetto ma si vede che qui usa così con le persone che si aprono e si confessano.Buona giornata a tutti.
Un grazie particolare a Brugola, Soleluna e Ranatan per la gentilezza.


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> E' desolante leggere certi scritti.
> Capisco che la mia storia sia amorale, sia assolutamente fuori dalle righe, disturbi ma mi sembra di avere espresso fin dall'inizio il mio disagio e il mio sentirmi male. Infierire così mi sembra puerile e sterile. Se volevo essere giudicata sarei andata in un tribunale non su un forum.
> Per i pochi che siano veramente e sinceramente interessati comunque sono riuscita a riflettere e a prendere decisioni. Ho parlato con mio marito. Non gli ho detto chiaramente il perché ma gli ho espresso la mia decisione di andarmene. Per il suo carattere orgoglioso e deciso dopo qualche domanda alla quale ho risposto vagamente mi ha chiesto se ho un altro. Senza guardarlo negli occhi gli ho risposto solo che non lo amo più. A quel punto ha accettato la mia decisione. Non mi ha quasi più parlato.
> Ho fatto una gran fatica a vederlo così ma so che lo sto ferendo a sua insaputa molto di più e credo sia l'unica soluzione. Per come sono fatta è stato facile , io quando decido agisco subito. Mi sono accorta di volergli un gran bene e questo mi ha fatto sentire ancora più sporca.
> ...


 
Mi dispiace che tu ti sia sentita trattata con poco rispetto, la tua storia è dura e tratta temi che smuovono molto le coscienze e portano a opinioni anche pesanti, purtroppo quando ci si svela (anche se coperti dall'anonimato) davanti a molte persone bisogna essere pronti ad accettare anche le critiche + dure e poi sai, ogni testa è un piccolo mondo.
Per come la vedo io hai preso la decisione giusta, davvero. Spero per te che ti ripulirai da questa storia e che tu possa riacquistare la tua dignità di donna con le palle. 
Se ti va di restare......come vedi cazzeggiamo e ci facciamo sempre 4 risate al di là dei problemi di ognuno


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> oscuro il punto è che una donna non riesce proprio ad associare certi argomenti allo scherzo


 
è esattamente questo il punto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è esattamente questo il punto


 
già... e trovo allucinante che una persona come lui, di cui ho grande stima perché esprime spesso idee e valori che condivido, non sia in grado di capirlo da solo.


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

c'è da dire che oscuro ormai lo si conosce, ci si conosce virtualmente un pò tutti.
all'inizio dà fastidio la sua "convinzione" che l'anale con cetriolo nero furente sia una punizione divina, ma un pò tutti tra noi abbiamo imparato ad andare un pò più a fondo dell'apparenza quindi per chi è da tanto nel forum secondo me dovrebbe essere preso più come un modo decisamente trivialotto ma non serio di scherzare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è da dire che oscuro ormai lo si conosce, ci si conosce virtualmente un pò tutti.
> all'inizio dà fastidio la sua "convinzione" che l'anale con cetriolo nero furente sia una punizione divina, ma un pò tutti tra noi abbiamo imparato ad andare un pò più a fondo dell'apparenza quindi per chi è da tanto nel forum secondo me dovrebbe essere preso più come un modo decisamente trivialotto ma non serio di scherzare


brugoletta mia adorata, io che scherza lo so e per questo non lo mando a cagare. però sarebbe carino se si mettesse nei panni di chi, pur sapendolo, rimane infastidito da certe battute (soprattutto in considerazione del fatto che non è una ogni tanto, ma un po' un tormentone) o, peggio, in quelli di chi non lo conosce come lo conosciamo noi e non sa che scherza. tutto qua. 
quando scherza su cetrioli vaganti, zucchine furenti e così via, è un conto, quando sale in cattedra con le sue spiegazioni, è un conto, lo trovo divertente e partecipo al cazzeggio più che volentieri. quando invece invoca lo stupro come punizione, mi spiace ma non riesco a riderne.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> E' desolante leggere certi scritti.
> Capisco che la mia storia sia amorale, sia assolutamente fuori dalle righe, disturbi ma mi sembra di avere espresso fin dall'inizio il mio disagio e il mio sentirmi male. Infierire così mi sembra puerile e sterile. Se volevo essere giudicata sarei andata in un tribunale non su un forum.
> Per i pochi che siano veramente e sinceramente interessati comunque sono riuscita a riflettere e a prendere decisioni. Ho parlato con mio marito. Non gli ho detto chiaramente il perché ma gli ho espresso la mia decisione di andarmene. Per il suo carattere orgoglioso e deciso dopo qualche domanda alla quale ho risposto vagamente mi ha chiesto se ho un altro. Senza guardarlo negli occhi gli ho risposto solo che non lo amo più. A quel punto ha accettato la mia decisione. Non mi ha quasi più parlato.
> Ho fatto una gran fatica a vederlo così ma so che lo sto ferendo a sua insaputa molto di più e credo sia l'unica soluzione. Per come sono fatta è stato facile , io quando decido agisco subito. Mi sono accorta di volergli un gran bene e questo mi ha fatto sentire ancora più sporca.
> ...


 
Povera stellina.... è desolante per lei leggere i commenti....

La tu storia nn è fuori dalle righe.... e nn credere che lasciando tuo marito, tutto sia finito... ti rendi conto che ti sei sposata, forse in chiesa dove hai promesso di amare onorare ecc.... fin che morte nn vi separi??
hai permesso che il sesso con Mr.Giulio62 uccidesse il vostro matrimonio... che il seme che ha generato l'uomo che hai sposato violasse il tuo corpo....

lo so che nn sei un assassina, forse nn sei nemmeno la persona peggiore del mondo.... ma ricorda che le cose nella vita vanno chiamate con il loro nome e viste per quello che sono..... in questa fase della tua vita hai pascolato nel torbido... ora hai fatto un passo per uscirne....

ma questo è un genere di macchia mooolto duro da nascondere, figurati da cancellare.... impossibile da riumuovere....

adesso ti tocca la parte più difficile... ossia allontanare definitivamente Mr.Giulio62 o forese Mr.Giulio47 (così suona meglio)..... nn credere che lasciando tuo marito tu sia meno macabra nel continuare questo incesto degno di un film di 5 serie....


e resistere a qualche sms e respingendo una telefonata nn è garanzia di successo.....


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Povera stellina.... è desolante per lei leggere i commenti....
> 
> La tu storia nn è fuori dalle righe.... e nn credere che lasciando tuo marito, tutto sia finito... ti rendi conto che ti sei sposata, forse in chiesa dove hai promesso di amare onorare ecc.... fin che morte nn vi separi??
> hai permesso che il sesso con Mr.Giulio62 uccidesse il vostro matrimonio... che il seme che ha generato l'uomo che hai sposato violasse il tuo corpo....
> ...


Insomma, candita, sparati in fronte e non se ne parli più.
Non so se hai letto che sotto al titolo del forum c'è un asterisco...ottimismo.net


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Povera stellina.... è desolante per lei leggere i commenti....
> 
> La tu storia nn è fuori dalle righe.... e nn credere che lasciando tuo marito, tutto sia finito... ti rendi conto che ti sei sposata, forse in chiesa dove hai promesso di amare onorare ecc.... fin che morte nn vi separi??
> hai permesso che il sesso con Mr.Giulio62 uccidesse il vostro matrimonio... che il seme che ha generato l'uomo che hai sposato violasse il tuo corpo....
> ...


loscma da quando sei diventato così probo? da... 3 mesi?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> loscma da quando sei diventato così probo? da... 3 mesi?


 
nn è una questione di essere retti.... io se ricordi, ero un traditore seriale... uno di quelli che viveva il sesso in maniera troppo superficiale...

poi di colpo ho capito che in quel modo nn potevo proprio andare avanti... ed ho mollato la persona con cui stavo.... da li sono ripartito ed ora va meglio...

tradire (fuori dal matrimonio nel mio caso) o da sposati è sempre sbagliato, lo sa persino chi tradisce... ma tra tradire ed essere incestuosi.... c'è un abisso...

io questa cosa proprio nn riesco a giudicarla senza disprezzo....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

*la verità è che.....*



Brugola ha detto:


> c'è da dire che oscuro ormai lo si conosce, ci si conosce virtualmente un pò tutti.
> all'inizio dà fastidio la sua "convinzione" che l'anale con cetriolo nero furente sia una punizione divina, ma un pò tutti tra noi abbiamo imparato ad andare un pò più a fondo dell'apparenza quindi per chi è da tanto nel forum secondo me dovrebbe essere preso più come un modo decisamente trivialotto ma non serio di scherzare


 tirargli le orecchie ogni tanto è irrinunciabile...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> loscma da quando sei diventato così probo? da... 3 mesi?


un altro che ha visto la luce e deve diffondere il verbo.
Tipo il fumator pentito che spacca i marroni a chi fuma ancora


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Insomma, candita, sparati in fronte e non se ne parli più.
> Non so se hai letto che sotto al titolo del forum c'è un asterisco...ottimismo.net


 
ma che problema hai?? ma ogni cosa che scrivo deve essere per te motivo di critica?? trova il coraggio di dire quello che pensi e finiscila....

contesti tutto quello che scrivo, che sia giusto, sbagliato, forte o delicato....


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Povera stellina.... è desolante per lei leggere i commenti....
> 
> La tu storia nn è fuori dalle righe.... e nn credere che lasciando tuo marito, tutto sia finito... ti rendi conto che ti sei sposata, forse in chiesa dove hai promesso di amare onorare ecc.... fin che morte nn vi separi??
> hai permesso che il sesso con Mr.Giulio62 uccidesse il vostro matrimonio... che il seme che ha generato l'uomo che hai sposato violasse il tuo corpo....
> ...


se una persona ha pascolato nel torbido e si rende conto dello squallore di cui si è resa complice credo sia giusto che cerchi di tornare a vibere limpidamente.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un altro che ha visto la luce e deve diffondere il verbo.
> Tipo il fumator pentito che spacca i marroni a chi fuma ancora


 
ultimo avvertimento.... smettila


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ma che problema hai?? ma ogni cosa che scrivo deve essere per te motivo di critica?? *trova il coraggio di dire quello che pensi e finiscila....*
> 
> contesti tutto quello che scrivo, che sia giusto, sbagliato, forte o delicato....

























finora ho letto solo prediche e sermoni
Trovi non abbia il coraggio di dire le cose che penso?
ma dai


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ultimo avvertimento.... smettila


poi che fai?
curaro?
carabina?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se una persona ha pascolato nel torbido e si rende conto dello squallore di cui si è resa complice credo sia giusto che cerchi di tornare a vibere limpidamente.


 
lo credo anche io... mo nn basta una doccia per togliere l'odore di fogna sei d'accordo??

e poi la vicenda va compresa meglio, nn sono certo che mollerà la presa così presto da Mr.giulio'47... si è proclamata innamorata.... cmq vedremo....


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> lo credo anche io... *mo nn basta una doccia per togliere l'odore di fogna sei d'accordo*??
> 
> e poi la vicenda va compresa meglio, nn sono certo che mollerà la presa così presto da Mr.giulio'47... si è proclamata innamorata.... cmq vedremo....


 
sono d'accordo, ma se saprà impegnarsi x risalire la china l'odore si sentirà sempre meno


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Povera stellina.... è desolante per lei leggere i commenti....
> 
> ..


è desolante per chi si apre qui dentro essere presi per il culo e considerati senza un minimo di riflessione.
il giudizio  severo è stato espresso da tutti, ma poi si va avanti a cercare di capire perchè continuare solo a insultare è da cretini.
continuare a dirle che è una merda dopo che lei stessa ha scritto per dire che si sente una merda non serve a nessuno 
in più ora almeno ha preso una decisione.
mi pare che scrivere qui dentro dovrebbe aiutare proprio a chiarirsi e a sentire i giudizi degli altri estranei alla storia.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è desolante per chi si apre qui dentro essere presi per il culo e considerati senza un minimo di riflessione.
> il giudizio severo è stato espresso da tutti, ma poi si va avanti a cercare di capire perchè continuare solo a insultare è da cretini.
> continuare a dirle che è una merda dopo che lei stessa ha scritto per dire che si sente una merda non serve a nessuno
> in più ora almeno ha preso una decisione.
> mi pare che scrivere qui dentro dovrebbe aiutare proprio a chiarirsi e a sentire i giudizi degli altri estranei alla storia.


 
perchè io nn sono andato avanti?? mi dai del cretino perchè ti sembra che la stia insultando ancora??

ma forse nn leggi con attenzione ciò che scrivo....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, ma se saprà impegnarsi x risalire la china l'odore si sentirà sempre meno
















  vero...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ultimo avvertimento.... smettila


addirittura?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> addirittura?


 
la paladina dei più deboli...


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un altro che ha visto la luce e deve diffondere il verbo.
> *Tipo il fumator pentito che spacca i marroni a chi fuma ancora*


 in effetti una sana indifferenza salva l'uomo dalle invettive e dall'azione cattolica


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti una sana indifferenza salva l'uomo dalle invettive e dall'azione cattolica


certo.
Sai che io sono sempre indifferente


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo.
> Sai che io sono sempre indifferente


 
tu sei invadente e poco obbiettiva...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti una sana indifferenza salva l'uomo dalle invettive e dall'azione cattolica


cosa nn ti ha convinto di quanto ho scritto su questa storia?? o è solo solidarietà tra donne??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> la paladina dei più deboli...


non mi sembra che asu sia debole. 
quindi non dire cagate.
scrivi una minaccia come quella, pensi davvero di non suscitare ilarità?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi sembra che asu sia debole.
> quindi non dire cagate.
> scrivi una minaccia come quella, pensi davvero di non suscitare ilarità?


 
ultimo avvertimento prima di dare fuoco alle polveri..... ironia 0....


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> la paladina dei più deboli...


Hai ragione, io non dico mai quel che penso e sono debole.
Tu sei tollerante e pacato


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Povera stellina.... è desolante per lei leggere i commenti....
> 
> La tu storia nn è fuori dalle righe.... e nn credere che lasciando tuo marito, tutto sia finito... ti rendi conto che ti sei sposata, forse in chiesa dove hai promesso di amare onorare ecc.... fin che morte nn vi separi??
> hai permesso che il sesso con Mr.Giulio62 uccidesse il vostro matrimonio... che il seme che ha generato l'uomo che hai sposato violasse il tuo corpo....
> ...


 

Candita, però, al contrario di altri (me compresa) ha trovato il coraggio di mettere la parola fine al suo matrimonio anche se, forse, visto che finora le è andata bene, nel senso che il marito non sospettava nulla, avrebbe potuto continuare a godersi il suocero e fine...almeno questo glielo devi riconoscere, tanti tengono in piedi matrimoni falliti magari avendo già un amante, solo perchè non hanno le palle per affrontare la realtà ed assumersi le proprie responsabilità


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

ma poi, nn capisco perchè rompete tanto il cazzo a me per quello che scrivo, ma nn abbiate nulla di dire rispetto a quello di cui si parla in questa discussione....

se avete da dire altro, scrivete in PM che poi ci divertiamo...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> *ma poi, nn capisco perchè rompete tanto il cazzo a me* per quello che scrivo, ma nn abbiate nulla di dire rispetto a quello di cui si parla in questa discussione....
> 
> se avete da dire altro, scrivete in PM che poi ci divertiamo...


perchè scrivi cazzate


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Candita, però, al contrario di altri (me compresa) ha trovato il coraggio di mettere la parola fine al suo matrimonio anche se, forse, visto che finora le è andata bene, nel senso che il marito non sospettava nulla, avrebbe potuto continuare a godersi il suocero e fine...almeno questo glielo devi riconoscere, tanti tengono in piedi matrimoni falliti magari avendo già un amante, solo perchè non hanno le palle per affrontare la realtà ed assumersi le proprie responsabilità


 
questo è sicuro... mica noccioline.... ed è la prima cosa buona che ha fatto a mio avviso... adesso bisogna vedere se continuerà a godersi o meno l'ex suocero....


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

evacuare con calma il forum
prima le donne e i bambini.
e che Dio ce la mandi buona


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> questo è sicuro... mica noccioline.... ed è la prima cosa buona che ha fatto a mio avviso... adesso bisogna vedere se continuerà a godersi o meno l'ex suocero....


 
per ora non gli risponde al telefono e anche questo è segno che ha carattere, avrebbe potuto "liberarsi" per poter stare col suocero in pace invece sta allontanando anche lui...


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> evacuare con calma il forum
> prima le donne e i bambini.
> e che Dio ce la mandi buona


 









  io vado ad evacuare con calma di lì, adesso torno


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> per ora non gli risponde al telefono e anche questo è segno che ha carattere, avrebbe potuto "liberarsi" per poter stare col suocero in pace invece sta allontanando anche lui...


 
mi sembra presto per cantar vittoria....  spero che tenga duro, ma nn ci credo molto...


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> mi sembra presto per cantar vittoria.... spero che tenga duro, ma nn ci credo molto...


 
Losc, non per essere pignola ma ti ricordo che siamo sul forum tradimento.net, qui mi pare ci sia gente che tradisca senza il minimo senso di colpa da anni e, talvolta, pure con una certa punta di orgoglio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Losc, non per essere pignola ma ti ricordo che siamo sul forum tradimento.net, qui mi pare ci sia gente che tradisca senza il minimo senso di colpa da anni e, talvolta, pure con una certa punta di orgoglio.


come faceva lui fino a poco tempo fa


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come faceva lui fino a poco tempo fa


 
Ecco, questo non lo ricordavo. Comunque direi che se dovessimo lapidare tutti quelli fra noi che tradiscono senza avere la minima intenzione di ravvedersi sarebbe una carneficina...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Losc, non per essere pignola ma ti ricordo che siamo sul forum tradimento.net, qui mi pare ci sia gente che tradisca senza il minimo senso di colpa da anni e, talvolta, pure con una certa punta di orgoglio.


 
si, per carità io nn sono perbenista, veramente... ma solitamente solo noi maschietti ci "vantiamo dei nostri tradimenti"....

cmq nn mi sembra il caso della nostra "amica".... quello che le imputo è una morale distrota.... nn altro... giuro


----------



## Grande82 (5 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Losc, non per essere pignola ma ti ricordo che siamo sul forum tradimento.net, qui mi pare ci sia gente che tradisca senza il minimo senso di colpa da anni e, talvolta, pure con una certa punta di orgoglio.


 come lui stesso fino a .... quanto? 5 gg fa?
Losc, sei arrivato qui come borioso traditore e non puoi negarlo.
Ora arrivi come borioso paladino della fedeltà e limpidezza.
Non eri tu nella vasca idromassaggio del motel di lusso?
Suvvia, nessuno dice 'bene e brava!' a candita, ma nemmeno ridirle per mille volte che 'genere di donna' secondo te sia, risolve alcunchè!
E piangere sul latte versato, flagellarsi, non va più di moda... nemmeno tu l'hai fatto o sbaglio?
Si inciampa, più o meno male, nella vita, ci si rialza e si va avanti.
Puoi giudicare, ma poi non lamentarti di essere giudicato, ed aspramente.
PErchè a riprendere in mano OGNI tuo vecchio post non ci vuole troppo, sai?
Eppure qui sei stato accolto di nuovo senza andare a ripescare torbidi particolari. Con la serenità di una comitiva di amici a cui sei tornato con nuove verità in tasca, tutte tue.
Questo stesso diritto agli altri non è dato?


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come faceva lui fino a poco tempo fa


ma dai??
chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietrona in un occhio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè scrivi cazzate


 
calma dignità e classe


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> si, per carità io nn sono perbenista, veramente... ma *solitamente solo noi maschietti ci "vantiamo dei nostri tradimenti"....
> *
> cmq nn mi sembra il caso della nostra "amica".... quello che le imputo è una morale distrota.... nn altro... giuro


appunto,lei invece non si vanta di niente.
Sta dicendo che è nella merda e che si sente una merda.
Sta provando a uscire dalla merda.
Mi sembra giusto incoraggiarla più che continuare a crocefiggerla no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai??
> chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietrona in un occhio


insomma, lapidiamolo


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> si, per carità io nn sono perbenista, veramente... ma solitamente solo noi maschietti ci "vantiamo dei nostri tradimenti"....
> 
> cmq nn mi sembra il caso della nostra "amica".... quello che le imputo è una morale distrota.... nn altro... giuro


 
uomo o donna in casi analoghi non fa alcuna differenza


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> si, per carità io nn sono perbenista, veramente... ma solitamente solo noi maschietti ci "vantiamo dei nostri tradimenti"....
> 
> cmq nn mi sembra il caso della nostra "amica".... quello che le imputo è una morale distrota.... nn altro... giuro



ma da dove cazzo sei uscito?
noi maschietti ci vantiamo dei tradimenti??


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> come lui stesso fino a .... quanto? 5 gg fa?
> Losc, sei arrivato qui come borioso traditore e non puoi negarlo.
> Ora arrivi come borioso paladino della fedeltà e limpidezza.
> Non eri tu nella vasca idromassaggio del motel di lusso?
> ...


io mica ho scritto che sono il paladino di sto cavolo... sapete tutto che tradivi in maniera seriale la mia ex.... (mica con madre o sorella), ma con perfette sconosciute... e senza apparente pentimento... e giustamente mi avete massacrato...mi avete spezzato.... altro che...

però un conto è tradire la fidanzata a 24 anni un altra cosa è tradire il marito con il padre.... che ne pensi grande??


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> io mica ho scritto che sono il paladino di sto cavolo... sapete tutto che tradivi in maniera seriale la mia ex.... (mica con madre o sorella), ma con perfette sconosciute... e senza apparente pentimento... e giustamente mi avete massacrato...mi avete spezzato.... altro che...
> 
> però *un conto è tradire la fidanzata a 24 anni un altra cosa è tradire il marito con il padre*.... che ne pensi grande??


su questo ci si è espressi abbondantemente e non le abbiamo certo detto che ha fatto bene. ora che ha riconosciuto l'errore e sta cercando di rimediare (x quanto possibile) mi sembra  giusto incoraggiarla


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> io mica ho scritto che sono il paladino di sto cavolo... sapete tutto che tradivi in maniera seriale la mia ex.... (mica con madre o sorella), ma con perfette sconosciute... e senza apparente pentimento... e giustamente mi avete massacrato...mi avete spezzato.... altro che...
> 
> però un conto è tradire la fidanzata a 24 anni un altra cosa è tradire il marito con il padre.... che ne pensi grande??


perchè magari la tua ragazza aveva una sorella roito o una madre racchia.
mai dire mai nella vita


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> su questo ci si è espressi abbondantemente e non le abbiamo certo detto che ha fatto bene. ora che ha riconosciuto l'errore e sta cercando di rimediare (x quanto possibile) mi sembra giusto incoraggiarla


 





  giusto....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè magari la tua ragazza aveva una sorella roito o una madre racchia.
> mai dire mai nella vita


 
spero sia una battuta.... cmq nn è una questione estetica... io una cosa del genere nn la potrei mai fare, visto quello che scrivi... probabilmente te si...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> io mica ho scritto che sono il paladino di sto cavolo... sapete tutto che tradivi in maniera seriale la mia ex.... (mica con madre o sorella), ma con perfette sconosciute... e senza apparente pentimento... e giustamente mi avete massacrato...mi avete spezzato.... altro che...
> 
> però un conto è tradire la fidanzata a 24 anni un altra cosa è tradire il marito con il padre.... che ne pensi grande??


Penso che non ci sono gradi di merito o demerito in queste cose.
Altra tua attenuante è averla lasciata, ad es, la fidanzata!
Ti abbiamo spezzato per il tuo essere tronfio, non per il tradimento in sè, lo ricordo bene! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E quando sei tornato dicendo 'ho visto la luce!' ti abbiam detto 'bravo!' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ora candita dice 'sbaglio!' e poi rimedia per come può cercando di ripartire da sè.
Serve infierire (con aulica terminologia del seme che ha generato suo marito e simili inclusa) oppure serve suggerire e sostenere?
Dire 'forza, ce la fai!!! riprendi in mano le cose, pensa a te, vai da uno bravo che ti aiuti a capire perchè per due anni sei stata in quel pantano, cambia numero, insisiti!' secondo me è molto più sensato e rispettoso.
Di candita e di se stessi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




QUalcuno l'ha già detto: scagli la prima pietra...... solo che non ricordo chi...


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> io mica ho scritto che sono il paladino di sto cavolo... sapete tutto che tradivi in maniera seriale la mia ex.... (mica con madre o sorella), ma con perfette sconosciute... e senza apparente pentimento... e giustamente mi avete massacrato...mi avete spezzato.... altro che...
> 
> però un conto è tradire la fidanzata a 24 anni un altra cosa è tradire il marito con il padre.... che ne pensi grande??


 
Ma qui mi pare che nessuno abbia detto che moralmente non ci smuove un pelo il fatto che Candita abbia tradito col suocero, stiamo dicendo tutti che non ci ha raccontato questa storia con orgoglio ma già premettendo che se ne vergognava e che, comunque, è innamorata del suocero, non lo fa per fare un pò di attività ginnica extraconiugale. Ora lei a quanto pare, e qui mi ripeto, è stata meno ipocrita di molti di noi che da anni si trascinano ditero scheletri e corna senza affrontare mai il problema. Se riuscirà a mollare o meno il suocero oltre che il marito non è dato sapere, come per nessun altro, del resto, è dato sapere se mollerà anche l'amante dopo il marito...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> giusto....


 pentiti e cammina!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> spero sia una battuta.... cmq nn è una questione estetica... io una cosa del genere nn la potrei mai fare, visto quello che scrivi... probabilmente te si...


 losc, ascolta me: datti e pace e fai un bel corso 'l'ironia, questa sconosciuta', ok?
Poi torna e rileggi.
Detto ciò: non dire mai 'io non potrei'... troppe ne hai fatte, e troppe ne vedrai! La vita non è proprio linearissima...


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> spero sia una battuta.... cmq nn è una questione estetica... io una cosa del genere nn la potrei mai fare, visto quello che scrivi... probabilmente te si...


lo dici ora.
non puoi mai sapere cosa ti arriverà nella vita.
conosci la frase ti sei innamorato della persona sbagliata? può comprendere tutto, compreso l'innamoramento per un parente di qualcuno del quale non dovresti innamorarti.
io a te contesto solo il modo col quale ti rivolgi a chi ha scritto qua affermando di essere una merda e rendendosi conto di sbagliare.
punto


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Penso che non ci sono gradi di merito o demerito in queste cose.
> Altra tua attenuante è averla lasciata, ad es, la fidanzata!
> Ti abbiamo spezzato per il tuo essere tronfio, non per il tradimento in sè, lo ricordo bene!
> 
> ...


grande, dirle forza ce la fai, pensa a te.... ma come puoi mettere sullo stesso piano il tradire una fidanzata con il tradire il marito con il padre.,..

io prima le ho scritto il mio disprezzo, poi lo ho detto che avrebbe dovuto lasciarlo, ed alla fine le ho precisato che nn può pensare che lasciando il marito sia tutto finito... cmq quella del seme a mio avviso esprimeva al 100% quanto di sbagliato ci fosse in questa storia....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lo dici ora.
> non puoi mai sapere cosa ti arriverà nella vita.
> conosci la frase ti sei innamorato della persona sbagliata? può comprendere tutto, compreso l'innamoramento per un parente di qualcuno del quale non dovresti innamorarti.
> io a te contesto solo il modo col quale ti rivolgi a chi ha scritto qua affermando di essere una merda e rendendosi conto di sbagliare.
> punto


 
esatto.... come quelli che si innamorano delle minorenni.... ma finiamola con ste cagate... tradire è una cosa, questo è altro....


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> esatto.... come quelli che si innamorano delle minorenni.... ma finiamola con ste cagate... tradire è una cosa, questo è altro....


 
tradire è tradire.
punto.
se continui a considerare le tue colpe meno gravi di quelle degli altri non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> spero sia una battuta.... cmq nn è una questione estetica... *io una cosa del genere nn la potrei mai fare, visto quello che scrivi... probabilmente te si*...


ma come ti permetti?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tradire è tradire.
> punto.
> se continui a considerare le tue colpe meno gravi di quelle degli altri non vai da nessuna parte.


 
no no... io nn credo che la vita sia bianco o nero...

tradire nn è tradire....

grave è sempre grave, sbaglaito è sempre sbagliato.... ma lo è di più che un tradimento convenzionale... se nn me ne dai atto, sei in cattiva fede....


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> no no... io nn credo che la vita sia bianco o nero...
> 
> tradire nn è tradire....
> 
> grave è sempre grave, sbaglaito è sempre sbagliato.... ma lo è di più che un tradimento convenzionale... se nn me ne dai atto, sei in cattiva fede....


peggio che con la pecora??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lo dici ora.
> non puoi mai sapere cosa ti arriverà nella vita.
> conosci la frase ti sei innamorato della persona sbagliata? può comprendere tutto, compreso l'innamoramento per un parente di qualcuno del quale non dovresti innamorarti.
> io a te contesto solo il modo col quale ti rivolgi a chi ha scritto qua affermando di essere una merda e rendendosi conto di sbagliare.
> punto


bhè brugolina... però perdonami... ma nel caso di candita ci ha trombato che praticamente non lo conosceva. non diamo le colpe all'amore dai


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti?


visto quello che ha scritto... ripeto, io nn lo farei mai...


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> no no... io nn credo che la vita sia bianco o nero...
> 
> tradire nn è tradire....
> 
> grave è sempre grave, sbaglaito è sempre sbagliato.... ma lo è di più che un tradimento convenzionale... se nn me ne dai atto, sei in cattiva fede....


tu hai tradito senza neanche un motivo valido.
non eri in crisi con la tua donna, non ti sei innamorato di un'altra.  hai semplicemente incontrato una che ti tirava e hai tradito.
se poi scropri che la donna con la quale hai tradito era la sorella minore della tua donna cosa facevi? ti sparavi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> visto quello che ha scritto... ripeto, io nn lo farei mai...


 
la sua era una battuta. tu l'hai giudicata in base a quello che ha scritto. è diverso sai? esattamente come possono essere diversi i tradimenti


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> peggio che con la pecora??


 
secondo me è peggio della pecora.... questo è secondo solo ad incesti tra padre e figlia / madre e figlio....


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè brugolina... però perdonami... ma nel caso di candita ci ha trombato che praticamente non lo conosceva. *non diamo le colpe all'amore* dai


 
assolutamente.
dico che le situazioni sbagliate possono capitare a tutti, anche quelle che non ti saresti mai aspettato.
candita ha fatto una grandissima minchiata, e cmq lei dice di essersi innamorata di sto stronzo .
e ora pare lo stia lasciando.
dico che putroppo la vita è molto ironica...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> no no... io nn credo che la vita sia bianco o nero...
> 
> tradire nn è tradire....
> 
> grave è sempre grave, sbaglaito è sempre sbagliato.... ma lo è di più che un tradimento convenzionale... se nn me ne dai atto, sei in cattiva fede....


 ecco, forse è qui che sei manchevole ancora: nel credere per l'ennesima volta di avere solo tu la verità in tasca.
Che frase è 'se non me ne dai atto sei in cattiva fede'?
Quella di un borioso che crede di sapere solo lui come gira il mondo.
'Se non me ne dai atto, hai un'opinione diversa' pare brutto? 
Ti ricordo che già una volta credevi di sapere tutto e... non era così!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu hai tradito senza neanche un motivo valido.
> non eri in crisi con la tua donna, non ti sei innamorato di un'altra. hai semplicemente incontrato una che ti tirava e hai tradito.
> se poi scropri che la donna con la quale hai tradito era la sorella minore della tua donna cosa facevi? ti sparavi?


 
sorella, nn è padre. scoprire nn è sapere.... dai ma cosa stai scrivendo.... io tradivo per immaturità e perchè nn volevo ammettere di nn sapere cosa fosse l'amore.... poi sbagliare, innamorarsi e tradire, può capitare... ma trombarsi il padre del proprio marito a nastro..... è ingiustificabile...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> sorella, nn è padre. scoprire nn è sapere.... dai ma cosa stai scrivendo.... io tradivo per immaturità e perchè nn volevo ammettere di nn sapere cosa fosse l'amore.... poi sbagliare, innamorarsi e tradire, può capitare... ma trombarsi il padre del proprio marito a nastro..... è ingiustificabile...


ma perchè decidi tu cosa è più grave e cosa meno?
Cosa è ingiustificabile e cosa lo è?


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> sorella, nn è padre. scoprire nn è sapere.... dai ma cosa stai scrivendo.... io tradivo per immaturità e perchè nn volevo ammettere di nn sapere cosa fosse l'amore.... poi sbagliare, innamorarsi e tradire, può capitare... ma trombarsi il padre del proprio marito a nastro..... è ingiustificabile...


è squallido.
non lo nego.
ma può succedere.
e lei ha scritto subito il suo disagio e il suo sentirsi una merda.
quello che non capisci è che giudicare con troppa severità i comportamenti altrui è facile e poco onorevole.
anche perchè nn sai mai cosa la vita ti riservi in futuro.
e forse verrà un giorno nel quale spererai di esser giudicato con più clemenza di quella che hai concesso tu


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ecco, forse è qui che sei manchevole ancora: nel credere per l'ennesima volta di avere solo tu la verità in tasca.
> Che frase è 'se non me ne dai atto sei in cattiva fede'?
> Quella di un borioso che crede di sapere solo lui come gira il mondo.
> 'Se non me ne dai atto, hai un'opinione diversa' pare brutto?
> Ti ricordo che già una volta credevi di sapere tutto e... non era così!


ma si dai Grande
Si è capito che tipo è.
Non stiam a perderci troppo tempo.
Se tutti qui si comportassero come lui non avremmo utenti nuovi.
Si sa che la gente da buoni consigli quando non può dare il cattivo esempio e sopratutto piace dare addosso per dimostrarsi integerrimi e nel giusto


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma perchè decidi tu cosa è più grave e cosa meno?
> Cosa è ingiustificabile e cosa lo è?


 
inizio a credere che certe cose siano molto più tollerabili di quanto pensassi....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma si dai Grande
> Si è capito che tipo è.
> Non stiam a perderci troppo tempo.
> Se tutti qui si comportassero come lui non avremmo utenti nuovi.
> Si sa che la gente da buoni consigli quando non può dare il cattivo esempio e sopratutto piace dare addosso per dimostrarsi integerrimi e nel giusto


 
caxxo fai retorica... dici a lei di non perdere tempo e poi lo perdo tu???
fai ridere...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma si dai Grande
> Si è capito che tipo è.
> Non stiam a perderci troppo tempo.
> Se tutti qui si comportassero come lui non avremmo utenti nuovi.
> *Si sa che la gente da buoni consigli quando non può dare il cattivo esempio* e sopratutto piace dare addosso per dimostrarsi integerrimi e nel giusto


 dopo questa citazione, asu, posso solo dire:


MI VUOI SPOSARE?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> inizio a credere che certe cose siano molto più tollerabili di quanto pensassi....


 non è questo il punto.
è che non lo decidi tu.
non hai le verità in tasca!


----------



## Old gas (5 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Candita, però, al contrario di altri (me compresa) ha trovato il coraggio di mettere la parola fine al suo matrimonio anche se, forse, visto che finora le è andata bene, nel senso che il marito non sospettava nulla, avrebbe potuto continuare a godersi il suocero e fine...almeno questo glielo devi riconoscere, tanti tengono in piedi matrimoni falliti magari avendo già un amante, solo perchè non hanno le palle per affrontare la realtà ed assumersi le proprie responsabilità


 
concordo pienamente


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non è questo il punto.
> è che non lo decidi tu.
> non hai le verità in tasca!


lo decidi tu??


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> caxxo fai retorica... dici a lei di non perdere tempo e poi lo perdo tu???
> fai ridere...


senti  buffone, ma non ti rendi conto che tutti qua ti stan dicendo che sei tu nel torto e che è ridicolo che uno che fino  ieri trombava a destra e a manca prendendo per il culo la fidanzata e vantandosene oggi venga qui a fare l'inquisitore grondando disgusto per gli errori degli altri?
Ma piantala di fare figure di merda.


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> lo decidi tu??


lo decido io.


----------



## Old gas (5 Giugno 2009)

.................ops..........


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti buffone, ma non ti rendi conto che tutti qua ti stan dicendo che sei tu nel torto e che è ridicolo che uno che fino ieri trombava a destra e a manca prendendo per il culo la fidanzata e vantandosene oggi venga qui a fare l'inquisitore grondando disgusto per gli errori degli altri?
> Ma piantala di fare figure di merda.


prendendo per il culo fidanzata e amante, alla quale disse di non essere fidanzato... mi sembra di ricordare


----------



## Grande82 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> lo decidi tu??


Guarda, lo spiego in buona fede: no, non lo decido nemmeno io, ma l'assolutismo che hai usato, sia nel decidere da che parte è il torto e di chi sia la verità in tasca, è a dir poco fuori luogo in assoluto, tanto più in riferimento alla tua vicenda personale.
Io potrei per assurdo dire che è peggio tradire per 8 anni (non mi ricordo quanti anni sei stato fidanzato, ma ipotizzo) piuttosto che per due. E che non importa invece con chi si tradisce.
Oppure dire che è meglio tradire per amore che per sesso.
E' ovvio che non sto dicendo nè l'una nè l'altra cosa, è solo un esempio, per farti capire che il mondo è vario e ci sono motivazioni e situazioni differenti per tutti.
Dipende dall'approccio che si attua: se è umile e rispettoso di tutti, si cerca di dare consigli e supportare, se invece è borioso e saccente si crede di avere la verità in tasca e si danno giudizi senza appello (e non li hai dati solo a candita, ma ad es. anche a brugola pochi post fa! senza nemmeno conoscerla!)
Nel secondo caso, non si è utili a nessuno, nemmeno a se stesi (non mettendosi mai in discussione) e quindi si è solo molesti.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti buffone, ma non ti rendi conto che tutti qua ti stan dicendo che sei tu nel torto e che è ridicolo che uno che fino ieri trombava a destra e a manca prendendo per il culo la fidanzata e vantandosene oggi venga qui a fare l'inquisitore grondando disgusto per gli errori degli altri?
> Ma piantala di fare figure di merda.


 
senti scimmia (ed è la seconda volta che ti chamo così oggi) io di certo nn arretro.... e del timore di  fare figure di merda, me ne frego... anche perchè fossero queste le figure di cui dovrei vergognami... sarei contento....

io trombavo  adestra e a manca... e mi sono preso la mia carrettata di disgusto... ma come cazzo si fa a mettere sullo stesso piano la cosa.... bhe mi pare ridicolo....

io giudico con disprezzo nn il tradimento di lei, ma il fatto che lo abbia fatto con il padre di lui, disprezzo il fatto che lei lo abbia fatto senza quasi conoscerlo e dispezzo il fatto che lo abbia difeso quando lo abbiamo attaccato...

le ho dato della poco di buono e lo ho scritto che nn basta lasciare il marito per cancellare la macchia....  questo è talmente vero e sei tu a dimostrlo... a me nn è bastato capire è cambiare per poi potermi "permettere" di giudicare male una cosa del genere....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> prendendo per il culo fidanzata e amante, alla quale disse di non essere fidanzato... mi sembra di ricordare


 
estato... tradivo la mia ex senza mai dire loro (alle amanti) che ero a mia volta fidanzato....

e


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> prendendo per il culo fidanzata e amante, alla quale disse di non essere fidanzato... mi sembra di ricordare


 
estato... tradivo la mia ex senza mai dire loro (alle amanti) che ero a mia volta fidanzato....

e me


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> prendendo per il culo fidanzata e amante, alla quale disse di non essere fidanzato... mi sembra di ricordare


 
estato... tradivo la mia ex senza mai dire loro (alle amanti) che ero a mia volta fidanzato....

e me ne vantavo pure... pensa te che stronzo....


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> senti scimmia (ed è la seconda volta che ti chamo così oggi) io di certo nn arretro.... e del timore di  fare figure di merda, me ne frego... anche perchè fossero queste le figure di cui dovrei vergognami... sarei contento....
> 
> io trombavo  adestra e a manca... e mi sono preso la mia carrettata di disgusto... ma come cazzo si fa a mettere sullo stesso piano la cosa.... bhe mi pare ridicolo....
> 
> ...


Io spero che candita torni solo per mandarti a cagare come si conviene.
Se no ci penso io, nessun problema.
Quanto alla scimmia come ti ho già scritto mi sembra l'insulto di un dodicenne brufoloso e incazzato (quale tu sembri)
Se devi insultare (non candita che non ti risponde) fallo per bene.
Coglione.
Non arretrare quando ci si rende conto di stare sparando cazzate è da coglioni.
Quindi sei almeno coerente con te.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> estato... tradivo la mia ex senza mai dire loro (alle amanti) che ero a mia volta fidanzato....
> 
> e





Loscma1 ha detto:


> estato... tradivo la mia ex senza mai dire loro (alle amanti) che ero a mia volta fidanzato....
> 
> e me





Loscma1 ha detto:


> estato... tradivo la mia ex senza mai dire loro (alle amanti) che ero a mia volta fidanzato....
> 
> e me ne vantavo pure... pensa te che stronzo....


hai un embolo?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

perchè tu che dai del coglione a destra e a manca.... dimostri grande maturità.....

io mi prenderò anche del coglione.... e sicuramente starò facendo la figura del molesto e di quello che spara solo cazzate....

cmq se siete tutti d'accordo nel affermare che quello che scrivo è merda.... ne prendo atto....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai un embolo?


 
ti è andata male... solo casino con il PC...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ti è andata male... solo casino con il PC...


 a differenza di qualcun altro, lei non ha mai augurato del male a nessuno.


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a differenza di qualcun altro, lei non ha mai augurato del male a nessuno.


non la capisce mica sai.
Pensa siano tutti come lui


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> sorella, nn è padre. scoprire nn è sapere.... dai ma cosa stai scrivendo.... io tradivo per immaturità e perchè nn volevo ammettere di nn sapere cosa fosse l'amore.... poi sbagliare, innamorarsi e tradire, può capitare... ma trombarsi il padre del proprio marito a nastro..... è ingiustificabile...


 
Il fatto che tradire con un tizio X non sia come tradire col suocero nessuno lo contesta ma, davvero Losc, facciamo cose che fino a 5 minuti prima avremmo giurato e spergiurato che non avremmo fatto mai e "solo" perchè ci siamo innamorati. L'amore è irrazionale; piacerebbe a tutti poter scegliere di chi innamorarci, risolveremmo tutti i nostri problemi, ma ci si innamora e basta e quando succede non è così facile essere razionali. Io credo che Candita, in realtà, non sia mai stata davvero innamorata del marito. Lei dice di aver avuto una vita difficile e probabilmente lui ha rappresentato un porto sicuro; gli avrà certo voluto bene e certamente gliene vorrà anche ora, più, forse, di quelli di noi che, come dicevo prima, non si sganciano mai e portano avanti per anni storie morte. E se non ami il cuore è libero e può capitare di innamorarsi di un altro...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non la capisce mica sai.
> Pensa siano tutti come lui


no no, io penso che tu sia speciale.... nn come me...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

Alla faccia della privacy bisognerebbe mettere una didascalia sotto al nome utente:


_Traditore pentito_
_Traditore compulsivo_
_Tradito portato al perdono_
_Tradito in volo verso la separazione_
_Prima traditore e poi tradito_
_Prima tradito e poi traditore_
ecc

...perchè se no non si capisce più niente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ognuno sceglie la categoria di appartenenza e non è possibile lasciare in bianco lo spazio.

Già faccio fatica a seguire la vicenda di rocknroll...ora ci mettete pure Loscma1 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi non riesco mai a leggere i vostri primissimi post perchè questa piattaforma non mi consente di leggere prima del post n.100
E quindi non so mai cosa vi abbia portati ad iscrivervi qui.

Io, perchè sia ben chiaro,ho messo come avatar un bruco cornuto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> no no, *io penso che tu sia speciale*.... nn come me...


una frase sensata.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Alla faccia della privacy bisognerebbe mettere una didascalia sotto al nome utente:
> 
> 
> _Traditore pentito_
> ...


 in lista utenti vai su quello che ti interesta, clicca statistiche e vedi alle discussioni aperte da quell'utente....di solito si inizia con un thread in confessionale....di solito


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Alla faccia della privacy bisognerebbe mettere una didascalia sotto al nome utente:
> 
> 
> _Traditore pentito_
> ...


 
Le categorie sono molte più di queste, purtroppo...sarebbe troppo complicato far un elenco completo


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in nome dello stesso amore per il figlio si scopa la moglie?
> 
> ma la finiamo?


infatti
ma quale amore ?

E' stato tradito 2 volte...
dalla moglie 
e dal padre

ma neanche al peggior nemico avrei riservato un trattamento del genere.....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

(grazie dell'informazione Emma.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> (grazie dell'informazione Emma....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prego, quasi farfalla...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> E' desolante leggere certi scritti.
> Capisco che la mia storia sia amorale, sia assolutamente fuori dalle righe, disturbi ma mi sembra di avere espresso fin dall'inizio il mio disagio e il mio sentirmi male. Infierire così mi sembra puerile e sterile. Se volevo essere giudicata sarei andata in un tribunale non su un forum.
> Per i pochi che siano veramente e sinceramente interessati comunque sono riuscita a riflettere e a prendere decisioni. Ho parlato con mio marito. Non gli ho detto chiaramente il perché ma gli ho espresso la mia decisione di andarmene. Per il suo carattere orgoglioso e deciso dopo qualche domanda alla quale ho risposto vagamente mi ha chiesto se ho un altro. Senza guardarlo negli occhi gli ho risposto solo che non lo amo più. A quel punto ha accettato la mia decisione. Non mi ha quasi più parlato.
> Ho fatto una gran fatica a vederlo così ma so che lo sto ferendo a sua insaputa molto di più e credo sia l'unica soluzione. Per come sono fatta è stato facile , io quando decido agisco subito. Mi sono accorta di volergli un gran bene e questo mi ha fatto sentire ancora più sporca.
> ...


Devi anche tener presente che questo forum non accoglie solo traditori, ma anche traditi... persone che hanno sofferto e che soffrono ancora. Gente che per botte ormonali di nessun significato ha visto fallire un progetto... Ha dovuto spiegare ai figli piccoli perchè non avrebbero più avuto mamma e papà sotto lo stesso tetto.
E tu, arrivi qui tutta "candita" (dolcetto piccolo e sfizioso, scusa la psicologia da bar ma la scelta del nick la diceva lunga...) ci racconti una storia che era ottimistico sperare finta e ti aspetti che nessuno ti risponda "male"?

Poi, vabbè... qualcuno può aver esagerato coi termini... ma ricorda che tu non sei arrivata qui raccontando di un amore straziante, nato contro la volontà di entrambi, cresciuto nel tempo, fatto di dolcezze e piccole attenzioni, fatto di perfetta sintonia...
Tu sei venuta qui e ci hai raccontato che tuo suocero c'ha provato con te fin dal principio...e tu, invece di avere un naturale e fisiologico conato di vomito, ci sei stata in quella che sarebbe diventata la casa coniugale.
E ora fai pure l'offesa?
Quando si ha lo stomaco per FARE cose come quella che avete fatto voi, il minimo sarebbe avere anche lo stomaco per leggere commenti di disgusto.
E' un forum pubblico.
Se non si vuole essere giudicati, non si scrive.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (5 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Devi anche tener presente che questo forum non accoglie solo traditori, ma anche traditi... persone che hanno sofferto e che soffrono ancora. Gente che per botte ormonali di nessun significato ha visto fallire un progetto... Ha dovuto spiegare ai figli piccoli perchè non avrebbero più avuto mamma e papà sotto lo stesso tetto.
> E tu, arrivi qui tutta "candita" (dolcetto piccolo e sfizioso, scusa la psicologia da bar ma la scelta del nick la diceva lunga...) ci racconti una storia che era ottimistico sperare finta e ti aspetti che nessuno ti risponda "male"?
> 
> Poi, vabbè... qualcuno può aver esagerato coi termini... ma ricorda che tu non sei arrivata qui raccontando di un amore straziante, nato contro la volontà di entrambi, cresciuto nel tempo, fatto di dolcezze e piccole attenzioni, fatto di perfetta sintonia...
> ...



Aprrovo e quoto
giusta risposta !


----------



## Old danut (5 Giugno 2009)

Risposta correttissima bruco sulla rosa!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Devi anche tener presente che questo forum non accoglie solo traditori, ma anche traditi... persone che hanno sofferto e che soffrono ancora. Gente che per botte ormonali di nessun significato ha visto fallire un progetto... Ha dovuto spiegare ai figli piccoli perchè non avrebbero più avuto mamma e papà sotto lo stesso tetto.
> E tu, arrivi qui tutta "candita" (dolcetto piccolo e sfizioso, scusa la psicologia da bar ma la scelta del nick la diceva lunga...) ci racconti una storia che era ottimistico sperare finta e ti aspetti che nessuno ti risponda "male"?
> 
> Poi, vabbè... qualcuno può aver esagerato coi termini... ma ricorda che tu non sei arrivata qui raccontando di un amore straziante, nato contro la volontà di entrambi, cresciuto nel tempo, fatto di dolcezze e piccole attenzioni, fatto di perfetta sintonia...
> ...


Ecco giusto.
Ricordiamocelo tutti però eh? che di santi inquisitori  intolleranti qua dentro se ne avrebbero un po' le 'palle piene.
onestamente gente arrivata così da poco tempo che usa toni così definitivi , categorici da magistrato alla riscossa m'infastidisce non poco.
Uno arriva, racconta di sè , si prende quel che c'è da prendere ma non deve farsi tatuare la rosa scarlatta o la svastica sulla fronte per un errore che la porta a dire pubblicamente che si sente una merda e che sta facendo di tutto per uscire da una brutta situazione.
Nessuno, dico nessuno ha posto la domanda a Candita riguardo ad una frase che a me ha colpito molto nel suo primo post: mi sono sposata perchè il matrimonio era una boa a cui aggrapparmi.
Non sto dicendo certo che il suo comportamento non sia riprovevole ma pur provando schifo e disgusto per certi comportamenti , una volta che l'ho palesato cerco di passare ad aiutare e a dare consigli non giudizi dei quali, mi immagino, Candita se ne strafotta (giustamente)e non abbia bisogno.
Qui dentro ognuno ha le sue colpe, le sue fragilità, i suoi demoni. 
Ricordiamocelo un po' prima di ergerci a gran giurì dei miei coglioni.


----------



## Old danut (5 Giugno 2009)

Candita, che tu abbia tradito il tuo marito peerchè non lo amavi veramente non mi da problemi, che tu lo abbia tradito con il suocero bavoso mi fa piuttostoo ribrezzo, ma ancor di più abbi il coraggio di dirlo, almeno potrai vederti un inconttro di boxe padre e figlio e per la prima volta nella vita ci può non essere una denuncia. Io se mio padre mi avesse fatto una cosa simile lo saluterei la prossima volta con un sorriso in faccia ed  un calcio sui suoi zebedei.
Accidenti cavoli, lei era SOLO la moglie, lui era il padre ed oggettivamente ci vedo più colpa nel padre che in una donna estranea al rapporto padre figlio.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ecco giusto.
> Ricordiamocelo tutti però eh? che di santi inquisitori  *intolleranti* qua dentro se ne avrebbero un po' le 'palle piene.
> * onestamente gente arrivata così da poco tempo che usa toni così definitivi , categorici da magistrato alla riscossa m'infastidisce non poco.*
> Uno arriva, racconta di sè , si prende quel che c'è da prendere ma non deve farsi tatuare la rosa scarlatta o la svastica sulla fronte per un errore che la porta a dire pubblicamente che si sente una merda e che sta facendo di tutto per uscire da una brutta situazione.
> ...


Utenti vecchi o utenti nuovi, forse importa poco.
questo posto era e sara' sempre il punto di incontro tra traditi e traditori,
finche' non sara' approvata la poligamia.

Io personalmente ho provato piu' dolore per il povero marito che per la "candita fedifraga",
non sono riuscito a trovare scusanti per un comporamento cosi crudele.

Sono entrate in gioco le mie emozioni ma per il dispiacere di vedere quanto male si possa fare ad una persona, sopratutto quando questa ti vuole bene.

Ho rivolto il mio appoggio morale a chi in questa storia ci stava rimettendo di piu' e cioe' al marito.

Non sono riuscito a pensarla diversamente.
Tuttavia riflettero' su questo mio "limite"................

tenebroso67


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Utenti vecchi o utenti nuovi, forse importa poco.
> questo posto era e sara' sempre il punto di incontro tra traditi e traditori,
> finche' non sara' approvata la poligamia.
> 
> ...


pensa che a me il grande dispiacere che ha passato questa storia è *quanto male ci si possa fare da soli.*
Non so se ci stia rimettendo di più il marito o lei.
Sicuramente il dolore lei se l'è nutrito e coltivato. Lui no.
So che il dolore di lei  l'ho percepito.
Se avesse scritto il marito immagino avrei percepito il suo.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa che a me il grande dispiacere che ha passato questa storia è *quanto male ci si possa fare da soli.*
> Non so se ci stia rimettendo di più il marito o lei.
> Sicuramente il dolore lei se l'è nutrito e coltivato. Lui no.
> So che il dolore di lei  l'ho percepito.
> Se avesse scritto il marito immagino avrei percepito il suo.



Spero che il marito non scopra niente.
Lei ha vissuto e metabolizzato questa vicenda poco alla volta,
lui invece si ritroverebbe tutto sparato in faccia in un colpo solo.
Non so' come reagirebbe,
potrebbe arrivare anche a gesti di pura follia......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa che a me il grande dispiacere che ha passato questa storia è *quanto male ci si possa fare da soli.*
> Non so se ci stia rimettendo di più il marito o lei.
> Sicuramente il dolore lei se l'è nutrito e coltivato. Lui no.
> So che il dolore di lei l'ho percepito.
> Se avesse scritto il marito immagino avrei percepito il suo.


Non credi che il male maggiore se lo sia fatto aggrappandosi ad un matrimonio che credo non fosse voluto fino in fondo??
quanto bisogna essere disperati per arrivare a tanto?


----------



## Bruja (6 Giugno 2009)

*concordo...*

... a volte la nostra disperazione interiore ci fa commettere atti ancora più disperati.
In quei casi potersi "ripulire" e tornare a nuova vita é faticoso, ma é anche la cartina tornasole circa la nuova identità nella quale si vuole evolvere.
Bruja


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Giugno 2009)

questa cosa della cartina tornasole mi fa morire dalle scuole medie


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Non credi che il male maggiore se lo sia fatto aggrappandosi ad un matrimonio che credo non fosse voluto fino in fondo??
> 
> *quanto bisogna essere disperati per arrivare a tanto*?


tanto, credo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tanto, credo


 e lo penso pure io...come stai?


----------



## Old danut (6 Giugno 2009)

Penso anche tanto sfigatelli, e che scusate, ma un uomo di 62 anni....il padre del marito poi, accidenti mi disgusta solo il pensiero. Oh, ovviamente che abbia ttradito perchè si è appesa al matrimonio come ad una boa è evidente, che non amasse il marito ancor di più, ma con il suo papà è quanto di peggior gusto abbia mai sentito.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e lo penso pure io...come stai?


inzomma...tra poco portiamo mamma al ristorante toscano che l'altro ieri era il suo compleanno.
Io volevo cucinare ma le altre pare prefriscano andare sul sicuro 

	
	
		
		
	


	








tu??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> inzomma...tra poco portiamo mamma al ristorante toscano che l'altro ieri era il suo compleanno.
> Io volevo cucinare ma le altre pare prefriscano andare sul sicuro
> 
> 
> ...


con la cofana mechata vado a vedere lo spettacolo del cucciolo, dopo una notte passata a meidtare il suicidio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> con la cofana mechata vado a vedere lo spettacolo del cucciolo, *dopo una notte passata a meidtare il suicidio*.


la pianti?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la pianti?


giusto perchè con quello che ho speso di parrucchiere ieri ( sempre meno che dal mio), tanto vale che giri ancora un po' con i capelli in ordine....per la cronaca il mio tra meches e colore è arrivato a 145 euro, quello di ieri a 98....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *giusto perchè con quello che ho speso di parrucchiere ieri *( sempre meno che dal mio), *tanto vale che giri ancora un po' con i capelli in ordine*....per la cronaca il mio tra meches e colore è arrivato a 145 euro, quello di ieri a 98....


pirla 





dubito fortemente sia l'unica buona ragione quindi non fare la cretinella


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pirla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma scherzi? con quasi 50 euro risparmiati compro 2 costumi da golden point o un buon solare per capelli e doposole corpo.Scappo a prepararmi...baciuz


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma scherzi? con quasi 50 euro risparmiati compro 2 costumi da golden point o un buon solare per capelli e doposole corpo.Scappo a prepararmi...baciuz







a te e al piccolo


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ecco giusto.
> Ricordiamocelo tutti però eh? che di santi inquisitori intolleranti qua dentro se ne avrebbero un po' le 'palle piene.
> onestamente *gente arrivata così da poco tempo che usa toni così definitivi , categorici da magistrato alla riscossa m'infastidisce non poco.*
> Uno arriva, racconta di sè , si prende quel che c'è da prendere ma non deve farsi tatuare la rosa scarlatta o la svastica sulla fronte per un errore che la porta a dire pubblicamente che si sente una merda e che sta facendo di tutto per uscire da una brutta situazione.
> ...


Quindi se passa un po' di tempo questi toni li possiamo usare? 

...Il matrimonio come boa può starci... è il suocero come scialuppa che fa impressione.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2009)

*Però.....*

Però mi meraviglio che delle frasi buttate così...malamente per scherzo vengano prese così...!!D'accordo esagero...farò più attenzione però non è certo questa la giusta valenza....e ci tengo a precisare non auguro uno stupro a nessuno...strano che persone che pensano di conoscermi non capiscano questo...ed il rispetto che ho per le donne....!!Detto questo....io condivido il pensiero di Loscma....credo che tradire il proprio uomo con il padre sia azione ripugnante e schifosa....e sinceramente non ho alcuna voglia di capire e di comprendere...,personalmente penso sia un  azione da condannare e basta....!Ho il coraggio di pensarlo e di scriverlo....non mi interessa chi scaglia le pietre...e chi le prende....trovo il tutto ingiustificabile..!Rispetto chi ha fantasia di star qui...a scrivere che però...che ma....che forse....ci mancherebbe....io preferisco l'intransigenza davanti a nefandezze simili...prefersco porre un limite alla decenza...alla mia decenza e stabilire il mio dissenso.e il mio punto di non ritorno....semplicemente il mio pensiero!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però mi meraviglio che delle frasi buttate così...malamente per scherzo vengano prese così...!!D'accordo esagero...farò più attenzione però non è certo questa la giusta valenza....e ci tengo a precisare non auguro uno stupro a nessuno...strano che persone che pensano di conoscermi non capiscano questo...ed il rispetto che ho per le donne....!!Detto questo....io condivido il pensiero di Loscma....credo che tradire il proprio uomo con il padre sia azione ripugnante e schifosa....e sinceramente non ho alcuna voglia di capire e di comprendere...,personalmente penso sia un azione da condannare e basta....!Ho il coraggio di pensarlo e di scriverlo....non mi interessa chi scaglia le pietre...e chi le prende....trovo il tutto ingiustificabile..!Rispetto chi ha fantasia di star qui...a scrivere che però...che ma....che forse....ci mancherebbe....io preferisco l'intransigenza davanti a nefandezze simili...prefersco porre un limite alla decenza...alla mia decenza e stabilire il mio dissenso.e il mio punto di non ritorno....semplicemente il mio pensiero!!!!


Non mi pare si vieti a nessuno di esprimere il proprio pensiero (teanne quando tale pensiero comporti eventuali apologie di reato...:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , ma l'invito di andar oltre al dato nudo e crudo prospettato, a vedere cosa ha portato a simili nefandezze (che tali restano anche se si cerca di capire eh?), si pensa possa esser la strada per aiutare chi si trova (o si è tuffato) in certe sostanze, di poter rialzare la testa e cercare di ripulirsi, o almeno respirare.. 
La condanna, chi posta certe situazioni, se la porta dietro consapevolmente, non ha bisogno che venga ribadito punto e basta, nè aiuterebbe, per contralto, darle conforto o assoluzione senza motivarne le ragioni...
Quanti abbiam visto arrivare con la sicumera del/la traditore/traditrice impenitente e impunito/a e arrivare ad autoflagellarsi e pentirsi del male fatto?

Se li avessimo accolti con "sei una merda, un essere ignobile," e li avessimo trattati da lebbrosi impuri.si sarebbe raggiunto tale risultato?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però mi meraviglio che delle frasi buttate così...malamente per scherzo vengano prese così...!!D'accordo esagero...farò più attenzione però non è certo questa la giusta valenza....e ci tengo a precisare non auguro uno stupro a nessuno...strano che persone che pensano di conoscermi non capiscano questo...ed il rispetto che ho per le donne....!!Detto questo....io condivido il pensiero di Loscma....credo che tradire il proprio uomo con il padre sia azione ripugnante e schifosa....e sinceramente non ho alcuna voglia di capire e di comprendere...,personalmente penso sia un  azione da condannare e basta....!Ho il coraggio di pensarlo e di scriverlo....non mi interessa chi scaglia le pietre...e chi le prende....trovo il tutto ingiustificabile..!Rispetto chi ha fantasia di star qui...a scrivere che però...che ma....che forse....ci mancherebbe....io preferisco l'intransigenza davanti a nefandezze simili...prefersco porre un limite alla decenza...alla mia decenza e stabilire il mio dissenso.e il mio punto di non ritorno....semplicemente il mio pensiero!!!!


rispondo per me dato che sono una di quelle che non condivide A VOLTE il tuo modo di scherzare: io so benissimo, per come ti conosco, che non auguri lo stupro a nessuno così come sono certa del rispetto che hai per le donne. è proprio in forza di questo, che rimango un po' stranita dalle tutte battute. proprio il rispetto che hai (sono sicura che lo hai veramente e non lo millanti e basta) per le donne, dovrebbe spingerti a capire che una battuta del genere, per quanto palesemente solo una battuta, possa essere considerata sgradevole. ciò detto è ovvio che non cambio la considerazione positiva che ho di te, ma due pappine ogni tanto te le darei volentieri


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non mi pare si vieti a nessuno di esprimere il proprio pensiero (teanne quando tale pensiero comporti eventuali apologie di reato...:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



è anche vero che questo tradimento non è paragonabile agli altri. sarò troppo rigida ma anche io sono come oscuro molto ferma nella mia posizione: non c'è assoluzione possibile nè giustificazione e non mi interessa trovarla. credo ci sia o ci debba essere un porco limite a tutto.


----------



## Iago (6 Giugno 2009)

ho letto solo il primo pezzo...ditemi che è una bufala.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ho letto solo il primo pezzo...ditemi che è una bufala.


 ahimè pare di no


----------



## Iago (6 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ahimè pare di no


..e perchè non lascia il marito??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ..e perchè non lascia il marito??


 e leggiti le 80 pagine


----------



## Iago (6 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e leggiti le 80 pagine



si si


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> si si


 capero capuotec


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quindi se passa un po' di tempo questi toni li possiamo usare?
> 
> ...Il matrimonio come boa può starci... è il suocero come scialuppa che fa impressione.


se di un post lungo leggi solo una frase per la quale ti senti chiamata in causa non sono problemi miei.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è anche vero che questo tradimento non è paragonabile agli altri. sarò troppo rigida ma anche io sono come oscuro molto ferma nella mia posizione: non c'è assoluzione possibile nè giustificazione e non mi interessa trovarla. credo ci sia o ci debba essere un porco limite a tutto.



non mi pareva chiedesse nè assoluzione nè giustificazione.
Il porco limite lo allargherei ad altre situazioni ben più gravi e sgradevoli.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non mi pare si vieti a nessuno di esprimere il proprio pensiero (teanne quando tale pensiero comporti eventuali apologie di reato...:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

Sono arrivata a pag.24 non leggero' oltre... non posso che quotare Minerva...


----------



## Old amarax (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono arrivata a pag.24 non leggero' oltre... non posso che quotare Minerva...


 





  non ce l'ho fatta oltre la 20. Pensare sia tutto vero mi fa male...ma quanta falsità c'è in giro? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io avrei stoppato uno dei due da subito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi pareva chiedesse nè assoluzione nè giustificazione.
> Il porco limite lo allargherei ad altre situazioni ben più gravi e sgradevoli.


libera di pensarla come credi. e dato che per me vale lo stesso discorso, per me il porco limite c'è in ogni situazione. in questa specifica, il limite è stato superato nel momento in cui si è scopata il padre del marito.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> libera di pensarla come credi. e dato che per me vale lo stesso discorso, per me il porco limite c'è in ogni situazione. in questa specifica, il limite è stato superato nel momento in cui si è scopata il padre del marito.


Ma a Giulio non diciamo nulla?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma a Giulio non diciamo nulla?


a parte che è un gran pezzo di merda? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





oh ma sai, prima pensavo a cosa sarebbe successo se al posto di giulio ci fosse stato mio padre con l'ex moglie di mio fratello. io onestamente comprensione non ne avrei avuto, e sono pronta a scommettermici il culo che mio fratello ne avrebbe avuta ancora meno: lui si sarebbe preso del gran pezzo di merda e due dita negli occhi, lei della gran ***** e una pedata nel culo.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a parte che è un gran pezzo di merda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non oso neanche pensarci... ma credo avrei pensato esattamente la stessa cosa.
2 anni di stato confusionale, indecisione e quant'altro in questo contesto sono molti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non oso neanche pensarci... ma credo avrei pensato esattamente la stessa cosa.
> 2 anni di stato confusionale, indecisione e quant'altro in questo contesto sono molti.


anche 2 ore di confusione sarebbero troppe in questo contesto.
ma poi perdonatemi: lei ha dichiarato subito di aver visto in lui un padre... e ci scopa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sarò anche scappata dall'800 ma non ce la posso proprio fare


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> > anche 2 ore di confusione sarebbero troppe in questo contesto.
> 
> 
> quoto.
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a parte che è un gran pezzo di merda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e non oso immaginare che cos'altro nella vita si è inventato *C*iulio.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se di un post lungo leggi solo una frase per la quale ti senti chiamata in causa non sono problemi miei.


Io il mio pensiero l'ho già espresso...


----------



## Old Angel (7 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> libera di pensarla come credi. e dato che per me vale lo stesso discorso, per me il porco limite c'è in ogni situazione. in questa specifica, il limite è stato superato nel momento in cui si è scopata il padre del marito.


Penso anch'io che c'è un limite a tutto, faccio veramente fatica a comprendere come un padre possa fare una cosa del genere a un figlio, e faccio veramente tanta ma tanta fatica a comprendere come lei possa definire questo amore passione..dando fiducia a una persona (vabbè definiamola persona) del genere...ma dai siamo seri è di uno squallore allucinante


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2009)

tanto per discuterne...perchè non ritengoi avere espresso giudizi non esssendo il Padre Eterno e sarebbe pure un ruolo pesantuccio da gestire.

e' incredibile , in tutta questa vicenda, p*rendendo per reale la descrizione , la percezione di Candita,* come tra tutti non sia possibile capire chi è vittima e chi carnefice, al di là del dato anagrafico che spesso ,appunto, non garantisce un a maggiore responsabilità o quantomeno una capacità critica capace di dire " no, qui c'è qualcosa che non va e quindi reagisco"

tutti mi sembrano cosi  collaborativi in questa confusione di ruoli e di sentimenti passioni ormonali..che davvero è inconsueta.

buongiorno.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2009)

Mi accodo a Micio. Ho rilevato subito anch'io l'assurdità della situazione, che - lungi dall'essere irrealistica - è ancorata su un substrato archetipale pesantissimo.

Qui si gioca con cose pesanti ma pesanti davvero.

Non credo Candita sia in condizione di "usare" i nostri commenti. E' troppo al di là.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi accodo a Micio. Ho rilevato subito anch'io l'assurdità della situazione, che - lungi dall'essere irrealistica - è ancorata su un substrato archetipale pesantissimo.
> 
> Qui si gioca con cose pesanti ma pesanti davvero.
> 
> Non credo Candita sia in condizione di "usare" i nostri commenti. E' troppo al di là.


è quello che intendevo assolutamente vere.

perfetta sintesi.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Giugno 2009)

candita ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Sono sposata da  2  anni (ne ho 33 )  senza figli.
> Mi sono innamorata follemente di mio marito e l’ho sposato quasi subito. Ero in un periodo difficile  della mia vita e  il matrimonio mi è sembrata una boa a cui attaccarmi per restare a galla.
> Quando mio marito mi ha presentata a casa avrei dovuto accorgermi da subito che il mio futuro suocero non mi guardava come una nuora ma con un po troppo interesse.
> E’ un uomo di circa 62 anni , molto piacente e brillante. Per me che non ho mai conosciuto mio padre non sembrava vero !
> ...




Ammesso che non sia una bufala ed io ne dubito fortemente, quella che ho evidenziato è stata la percezione di Candita, per lei questa situazione era una quisquilia, una pinzillacchera come diceva Totò.....che dire, con queste premesse il seguito è scontato....mi associo a chi ha consigliato di lasciare tutti e due. Sarebbe per me l'unica soluzione per uscire da una storia veramente orribile e ricominciare da zero, con dignità.


----------



## Bruja (7 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi accodo a Micio. Ho rilevato subito anch'io l'assurdità della situazione, che - lungi dall'essere irrealistica - è ancorata su un substrato archetipale pesantissimo.
> 
> Qui si gioca con cose pesanti ma pesanti davvero.
> 
> Non credo Candita sia in condizione di "usare" i nostri commenti. E' troppo al di là.


Il mio timore é che qui di gioco ce ne sia poco... tutti stanno vivendo intensamente questa situazione e chi, eventualmente; finga di non vedere la vive il doppio. E' una corte dei miracoli in cui la normalità é l'eccezione... e il peggio é che non le si può dare neppure le connotazioni di un dramma tragico, gli manca lo spessore.   
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Fedifrago.....*

Ascolta....per te....in questo3d c'è una richiesta d'aiuto?Dimmi dove....io non la vedo....!La situazione sarebbe diversa se la signora ci avesse descritto la situazione ed era indecisa sul da farsi....cosa che non è avvenuta mi sembra....si è fatta serenamente i cavoli suoi....senza scrupolo alcuno....!La sua non è una richiesta d'aiuto...ma una richiesta di condivisione....!Non ha chiesto aiuto prima di agire...e credo sia lecito esprimere un giudizio e disattendere ogni richiesta di condivisione sull'azione decisamente ignobile!!!Poi non saprei se sia più squallida lei che si tromba il padre del marito,se è più squallido un padre che si tromba la moglie del figlio,oppure un figlio lusingato che il padre si voglia trombare sua  moglie...!!Credimi non ho intenzione di capire il  perchè, ne il percosa....c'è un limite, e se non c'è, voglio credere che ci sia, almeno per me.....sono schifato....e non ho più comprensione per nulla..per niente non ho comprensione neanche per me che non son comprendevole....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta....per te....in questo3d c'è una richiesta d'aiuto?Dimmi dove....io non la vedo....!La situazione sarebbe diversa se la signora ci avesse descritto la situazione ed era indecisa sul da farsi....cosa che non è avvenuta mi sembra....si è fatta serenamente i cavoli suoi....senza scrupolo alcuno....!La sua non è una richiesta d'aiuto...ma una richiesta di condivisione....!Non ha chiesto aiuto prima di agire...e credo sia lecito esprimere un giudizio e disattendere ogni richiesta di condivisione sull'azione decisamente ignobile!!!Poi non saprei se sia più squallida lei che si tromba il padre del marito,se è più squallido un padre che si tromba la moglie del figlio,oppure un figlio lusingato che il padre si voglia trombare sua moglie...!!Credimi non ho intenzione di capire il perchè, ne il percosa....c'è un limite, e se non c'è, voglio credere che ci sia, almeno per me.....sono schifato....e non ho più comprensione per nulla..per niente non ho comprensione neanche per me *che non son comprendevole...*.!!


nel senso che non capisci o che non fai cooperativa?


----------



## Minerva (8 Giugno 2009)

che poi, secondo me ...splendida detective dei poveri...lo sceneggiatore voleva iscriversi come candida ma ha confuso  le consonanti (tipico del soggetto)


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Anna....*

Era una battuta professoresse dei miei.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  non siete comprendevoli con me....!!!


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta....per te....in questo3d c'è una richiesta d'aiuto?Dimmi dove....io non la vedo....!La situazione sarebbe diversa se la signora ci avesse descritto la situazione ed era indecisa sul da farsi....cosa che non è avvenuta mi sembra....si è fatta serenamente i cavoli suoi....senza scrupolo alcuno....!La sua non è una richiesta d'aiuto...ma una richiesta di condivisione....!Non ha chiesto aiuto prima di agire...e credo sia lecito esprimere un giudizio e disattendere ogni richiesta di condivisione sull'azione decisamente ignobile!!!Poi non saprei se sia più squallida lei che si tromba il padre del marito,se è più squallido un padre che si tromba la moglie del figlio,oppure un figlio lusingato che il padre si voglia trombare sua moglie...!!Credimi non ho intenzione di capire il perchè, ne il percosa....c'è un limite, e se non c'è, voglio credere che ci sia, almeno per me.....sono schifato....e non ho più comprensione per nulla..per niente non ho comprensione neanche per me che non son comprendevole....!!


per onore di cronaca....
si può dare amore senza dire 'ti amo' e si può chiedere aiuto senza pronunciare quelle parole.....


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Si.....*

Grande io credo sia auspicabile chiedere aiuto prima di far qualcosa di sbagliato....chiedere aiuto dopo...non ha lo stesso peso....e mi sembra più una richiseta di condivisione o uno scarico di coscienza!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (8 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però mi meraviglio che delle frasi buttate così...malamente per scherzo vengano prese così...!!D'accordo esagero...farò più attenzione però non è certo questa la giusta valenza....e ci tengo a precisare non auguro uno stupro a nessuno...strano che persone che pensano di conoscermi non capiscano questo...ed il rispetto che ho per le donne....!!Detto questo....io condivido il pensiero di Loscma....credo che tradire il proprio uomo con il padre sia azione ripugnante e schifosa....e sinceramente non ho alcuna voglia di capire e di comprendere...,personalmente penso sia un azione da condannare e basta....!Ho il coraggio di pensarlo e di scriverlo....non mi interessa chi scaglia le pietre...e chi le prende....trovo il tutto ingiustificabile..!Rispetto chi ha fantasia di star qui...a scrivere che però...che ma....che forse....ci mancherebbe....io preferisco l'intransigenza davanti a nefandezze simili...prefersco porre un limite alla decenza...alla mia decenza e stabilire il mio dissenso.e il mio punto di non ritorno....semplicemente il mio pensiero!!!!


Oscuro, sai già che apprezzo e comprendo le pieghe ed i modi che ti caratterizzano nell'esprimere le tue considerazioni...

io sono sicurissimo che tutti siano d'accordo e pensino che sta candida sia il peggio che la vita possa riservarti come moglie....

sicuramente gente come asu ed altre che l'hanno seguta, mi hanno attaccato solo perchè a loro avvisio io non sia idoneo a puntificare, a giudicare.... perchè ho un passato sporco... un passato da traditore seriale...


perchè nn ho l'anzianità di servizio.... perchè troppo brusco, perchè a loro avvsio ho scritto una marea di cazzate...

io sono convinto che se le stesse cose le avesse scritto un utente politicamente corretto avremmo assisitito a scene di plebiscito quote su quote....


----------



## Grande82 (8 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Oscuro, sai già che apprezzo e comprendo le pieghe ed i modi che ti caratterizzano nell'esprimere le tue considerazioni...
> 
> io sono sicurissimo che tutti siano d'accordo e pensino che sta candida sia il peggio che la vita possa riservarti come moglie....
> 
> ...


 1) hai capito male: le ragioni del nostro bacchettarti non erano relative al fatto che non fossi tu il primo 'pulito' ma bensì relative alle tue motivazioni. puoi rileggere tutto oppure no, ma non dire cose non vere
2) l'essere 'politicamente corretti' nel come si dicono le cose FA la differenza, spesso più delle cose stesse dette. Così va il mondo....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (8 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> 1) hai capito male: le ragioni del nostro bacchettarti non erano relative al fatto che non fossi tu il primo 'pulito' ma bensì relative alle tue motivazioni. puoi rileggere tutto oppure no, ma non dire cose non vere
> 2) l'essere 'politicamente corretti' nel come si dicono le cose FA la differenza, spesso più delle cose stesse dette. Così va il mondo....


 
io so perfettamento cosa ho scritto e ricordo benissimo le vostre risposte...

ho scritto più o meno quello che hanno detto altri..... magari con toni più aspri...

tu, hai iniziato a dire che mi sentivo dio, parlavi di verità assolute ecc ecc...

bhè io una verità assoluta credo di conoscerla.... candida ha agito  da pu____la.... ha agito come una persona nn dovrebbe agire mai... senza giustificazioni... senza attenuanti.... così lei, così il padre di lui...

poi se a te e ad altre questa evidenza nn piaccia.... sono affari vostri...

lei ha scritto di sentirsi una merda... ed ha agito con celerità...

questo le ha permesso di portarsi a casa moolti meno giudizi ed insulti....

cmq resta pure dell'idea che io mi creda dio e che tu sia giusta e retta...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (8 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quindi se passa un po' di tempo questi toni li possiamo usare?
> 
> ...Il matrimonio come boa può starci... è il suocero come scialuppa che fa impressione.


 
tutta la mia (seppur modesta) solidarietà....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se di un post lungo leggi solo una frase per la quale ti senti chiamata in causa non sono problemi miei.


 
a bruco non solo la mia solidarietà, ma anche il mio (pur misero) appaggio...

forse il post lo ha letto tutto ed ha trovato i tuoi commenti risibili


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Loscma*

Forse Loscma...sicuramente quì spesso non si giudica cosa si scrive ma chi le scrive.....forse è un comportamento  quasi fisiologico....!Sicuramente il mio esser intransigente mi rende impopolare....oramai questa società è sempre più tesa all'estrema comprensione....tutto è consentito...tutto è giustificabile.....tanto si comportano tutti così....tanto non ci son più le famiglie del mulino bianco....tanto pure PACCIANI avrà avuto i suoi disagi giovanili per essersi comportato così....!!Bè è insita in me la natura del diverso....e sinceramente non son in cerca di consensi e poco mi interessa di averne...!La comprensione?Ne ho veramente poca...son intollerante.....non c'è e non può esserci spazio per la comprensione di fronte alla più totale mancanza di etica,di morale,cosa devo comprendere se una si tromba il suocero?I disagi,le mancanze le abbiamo avute tutti.....ma son stanco di ipocriti e buonisti,perbenisti e moderni.....!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> *a bruco non solo la mia solidarietà, ma anche il mio (pur misero) appaggio...*
> 
> forse il post lo ha letto tutto ed ha trovato i tuoi commenti risibili


che buon pro le faccia


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Loscma*

Io passo con il rosso è uccido una persona...mi sento una merda!Mi chiedo:era cosi difficilmente intuibile che passare con il rosso posso portare a conseguenze tragiche?Se sei leggerina...e superficiale cosa vuoi?


----------



## brugola (8 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io passo con il rosso è uccido una persona...mi sento una merda!Mi chiedo:era cosi difficilmente intuibile che passare con il rosso posso portare a conseguenze tragiche?Se sei leggerina...e superficiale cosa vuoi?


 
sarà un pò diverso ammazzare qualcuno e trombarsi il suocero..


----------



## Old Loscma1 (8 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sarà un pò diverso ammazzare qualcuno e trombarsi il suocero..


 se poi però il figlio/marito commette un omicidio o un suicidio???

secondo me è mooolto grave.... mooolto mooooolto grave...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (8 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sarà un pò diverso ammazzare qualcuno e trombarsi il suocero..


sicuro.
ma l'esempiop di oscuro era relativo al "modus operandi" e onestamente ha ragione....


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Bugola*

Non così diverso....mi sembra decisamente palese che scoparsi il padre di tuo marito....possa rappresentare un comportamente borderline....ed avere conseguenze nefaste e tragiche....!A 32 anni credo che ci si possa arrivar da soli a capire.....!Credo che la mancanza di valori e dignità...ti porti a dar un peso relativo alle cose....questo 3d ne è l'esatta dimostrazione!!!


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

se la storia fosse vera...io condannerei molto di più il padre...


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Irre*

Andiamo oltre però....!!Passi con il rosso e ti becchi la multa....sai cosa accade?Che lo stronzo non è chi passa con il rosso...ma chi fa la multa....perchè ci son cose ben più gravi.....e sti cazzoni delle forze dell'ordine si dovrebbero occupare di cose più gravi!!Questa è la cazzo di mentalità....che manda allo sfacio questo paese....dove l'integrita,la giustizia stà diventando un valore soggettivo....e l'educazione che vien data alle nuove generazioni è questa...non il rispetto delle regole..ma il non rispetto per chi quelle regole è chiamato a farle rispettare ogni giorno suo malgrado....!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (8 Giugno 2009)

vorrei sapere in onestà il tuo pensiero in relazione a coloro che danno attenuanti a candida.... vorrei capire perchè... perchè ostacolano la logica e predicano comprensione e meno risolutezza.... io non lo capisco... magari tu potresti aiutarmi....


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Iago*

Si il padre è un lurido....lei pure...ma pure il figlio contento che il paparino provi delle belle emozioni per la sua mogliettina certo non è da meno....un quadro osceno e deprimente direi!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (8 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> se la storia fosse vera...io condannerei molto di più il padre...


ed a lei  daresti un premio....

io non so se sia più colpevole l'uno o l'altra....

è evidente che lo sono abbastranza entrambi...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (8 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Andiamo oltre però....!!Passi con il rosso e ti becchi la multa....sai cosa accade?Che lo stronzo non è chi passa con il rosso...ma chi fa la multa....perchè ci son cose ben più gravi.....e sti cazzoni delle forze dell'ordine si dovrebbero occupare di cose più gravi!!Questa è la cazzo di mentalità....che manda allo sfacio questo paese....dove l'integrita,la giustizia stà diventando un valore soggettivo....e l'educazione che vien data alle nuove generazioni è questa...non il rispetto delle regole..ma il non rispetto per chi quelle regole è chiamato a farle rispettare ogni giorno suo malgrado....!!!


condivido il tuo ragionamento: la perdita progressiva dei valori che hanno sempre regolato l'etica morale delle persone porta a queste cose, anzi peggio: porta addirittura a trovare delle giustificazioni per cose onestamente ingiustificabili.


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Loscma*

Sai perchè?Assolvendo Candida assolvono loro stessi....semplicemente questo....!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Faccio notare a loscma, oscuro e a chi lo pensa che in questo tred NESSUNO MA PROPRIO NESSUNO si è lontanamente sognato di non condannare candita per il comportamento schifoso e vergognoso (non uso altri aggettivi perché li avete già ampiamente espressi voi).
Siamo tutti d'accordo.
Il passo successivo però ci può essere o no?
Nel caso non ne vedeste l'utilità mi domando solo cazzo serva ribadire un milione di volte il vostro pensiero se è sempre lo stesso.
Se invece si vuole approfondire si cerca di uscire dall'indignazione e di dare una mano a chi la chiede qua dentro


Jago, se non ricordo male hai fatto una capa tanta a chi non credeva alla storia della pecora...


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si il padre è un lurido....lei pure...ma pure il figlio contento che il paparino provi delle belle emozioni per la sua mogliettina certo non è da meno....un quadro osceno e deprimente direi!!





Loscma1 ha detto:


> ed a lei  daresti un premio....
> 
> io non so se sia più colpevole l'uno o l'altra....
> 
> è evidente che lo sono abbastranza entrambi...




...mi sono rifiutato di leggere, per me non può esistere una cosa del genere.


Volendo dare un giudizio sul fatto...fanno schifo tutti e tre, e nel mio ordine di schifo, metto prima il padre, poi la moglie, e poi lui.


(scrive bene??)


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Irre e loscma!!*

ECCO!!Il punto è stato centrato...giustifichiamo tutto perchè fondamentalmente inconsciamente giustifichiamo anche noi stessi.....!Esser molli con gli altri esser commiserevoli ci porta ad esserlo anche con noi stessi......!!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> ECCO!!Il punto è stato centrato...giustifichiamo tutto perchè fondamentalmente inconsciamente giustifichiamo anche noi stessi.....!Esser molli con gli altri esser commiserevoli ci porta ad esserlo anche con noi stessi......!!


freud a te ti fa na pippa!
dicci dove mandare i soldi per la consulenza


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Faccio notare a loscma, oscuro e a chi lo pensa che in questo tred NESSUNO MA PROPRIO NESSUNO si è lontanamente sognato di non condannare candita per il comportamento schifoso e vergognoso (non uso altri aggettivi perché li avete già ampiamente espressi voi).
> Siamo tutti d'accordo.
> Il passo successivo però ci può essere o no?
> Nel caso non ne vedeste l'utilità mi domando solo cazzo serva ribadire un milione di volte il vostro pensiero se è sempre lo stesso.
> ...



si, e che c'entra? (io questa non l'ho letta, cosa mi contesti?)

per me quella storia poteva esistere, per me era concepibile, verosimile, la tipa che scriveva era vera, le sue sofferenze le si potevano cogliere.


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Asu*

Chiediti perchè la mano Candita è portata a chiederla adesso e non quando nonno giulio gli faceva piedino sotto al tavolo...o quando se la strombazzava....alle spalle del figlio.Come mai?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> si, e che c'entra? (io questa non l'ho letta, cosa mi contesti?)
> 
> * per me quella storia poteva esistere, per me era concepibile, verosimile, la tipa che scriveva era vera, le sue sofferenze le si potevano cogliere.*


e questa no?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> freud a te ti fa na pippa!
> dicci dove mandare i soldi per la consulenza


 
ma come... adesso insulti candida?? tu che mi hai mortificato con attacchi continui ora appoggi ed insulti...

mi chiedi di portare la conversazione a livello 2??

quando alla protagonista importa meno che a noi??

e adesso fai ironia su freud??


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiediti perchè la mano Candita è portata a chiederla adesso e non quando nonno giulio gli faceva piedino sotto al tavolo...o quando se la strombazzava....alle spalle del figlio.Come mai?


tu hai sempre chiesto aiuto prima di fare cazzate o dopo?


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Asu*

Ti pregherei di usare un linguaggio meno"VIOLENTO"pippa mi sembra tale....gradirei il termine ZAGANELLA grazie!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ma come... adesso insulti candida?? tu che mi hai mortificato con attacchi continui ora appoggi ed insulti...
> 
> mi chiedi di portare la conversazione a livello 2??
> 
> ...



lo ha capito anche il mio mouse che ero ironica.
n'altro che si mortifica..Madonna santa!


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e questa no?



non lo so, non ho lettoo....mi fa schifo


tu dici che è vera?

ti credo, e mi fa schifo di più se mi confermi che è vera...


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Asudem*

Io ho chiesto un parere prima di eseguire un'azione.....dopo non ho mai chiesto aiuto....cazzi miei....ho sbagliato?Pago punto!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> non lo so, non ho lettoo....mi fa schifo
> 
> 
> tu dici che è vera?
> ...


onestamente a me fa più schifo quello della pecora ma son problemi miei


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> onestamente a me fa più schifo quello della pecora ma son problemi miei



ma cosa c'entra.....


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Asudem*

A me a pecora piace....!!


----------



## brugola (8 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> non lo so, non ho lettoo....mi fa schifo
> 
> 
> tu dici che è vera?
> ...


oddio, sapere che mio marito prima di scopare me si scopa una pecora, e poi puccia il suo biscottino nella mia brugola mi fa quasi più orrore del padre dello sposo


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me a pecora piace....!!


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oddio, sapere che mio marito prima di scopare me si scopa una pecora, e poi puccia il suo biscottino nella mia brugola mi fa quasi più orrore del padre dello sposo



infatti la tipa aveva problemi seri, ed era venuta in cerca di aiuto.....








(ciao brugoletta)


----------



## lale75 (8 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si il padre è un lurido....lei pure...ma pure *il figlio contento che il paparino provi delle belle emozioni per la sua mogliettina certo non è da meno....*un quadro osceno e deprimente direi!!


 
Guarda che, però, quella che il figlio potesse sapere o sospettare è stata una nostra idea eh, lei ha negato in maniera decisa. Io almeno il marito, poveraccio, lo lascerei fuori da questa storia. Anch'io penso che, conoscendo il padre, abbia quanto meno avuto un sospettare qualcosa ma Candita assicura di no quindi, ripeto, non credo che a 'sto pover'uomo si possa muovere qualche rimprovero...


----------



## brugola (8 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> infatti la tipa aveva problemi seri, ed era venuta in cerca di aiuto.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma anche candita ha parlato di problemi seri ed è venuta in cerca di aiuto.


(ciao jaghetto :0014


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche candita ha parlato di problemi seri ed è venuta in cerca di aiuto.
> 
> 
> (ciao jaghetto :0014



va bene brugolina, mi leggerò tutti gli interventi di Candita.


tu mi stimoli sempre...


----------



## brugola (8 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> va bene brugolina, mi leggerò tutti gli interventi di Candita.
> 
> 
> *tu mi stimoli sempre*...















 ahhh (sospirone)


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ahhh (sospirone)




sospirone pure io....ho letto i 38 interventi di candìta
...che dire, me la sono persa....


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Guarda che, però, quella che il figlio potesse sapere o sospettare è stata una nostra idea eh, lei ha negato in maniera decisa. Io almeno il marito, poveraccio, lo lascerei fuori da questa storia. Anch'io penso che, conoscendo il padre, abbia quanto meno avuto un sospettare qualcosa ma Candita assicura di no quindi, ripeto, non credo che a 'sto pover'uomo si possa muovere qualche rimprovero...


ma infatti!! ha ribadito che il marito non sospetta nulla ma qui piace condire un po' così si han più obiettivi da centrare!


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2009)

*mah...*

Il marito non sospetta nulla, la suocera neppure......certo che deve essere gente imperturbabile o geneticamente miope!
Solo da come scrive temo che Candita sarebbe da sgamo.
Bruja


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Giugno 2009)

Almeno la pecora non era nella casa coniugale...


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Almeno la pecora non era nella casa coniugale...




...e come...tu stai da maggio 09 e conosci la pecora??


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e come...tu stai da maggio 09 e conosci la pecora??


 
L'ho letto qui...


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> L'ho letto qui...



...ee ma non eri presente, giusto?
...l'avrei letta dopo

e che ne pensi?


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi, secondo me ...splendida detective dei poveri...lo sceneggiatore voleva iscriversi come candida ma ha confuso  le consonanti (tipico del soggetto)


yesse.


----------



## Iago (8 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> yesse.



ciao Micio, tu sei tra gli scettici?


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ciao Micio, tu sei tra gli scettici?


io dico che il tuo cagnolo è un amore.


su sta storia ho detto pure troppo caro Iago.

 e non sono tra coloro che possono e non vogliono soprattutto dare consigli perchè se è vera..non capirebbe nulla- il soggettone- di quello che scrivo, e se è falsa, non lo capirebbe uguale.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> vorrei sapere in onestà il tuo pensiero in relazione a coloro che danno attenuanti a candida.... vorrei capire perchè... perchè ostacolano la logica e predicano comprensione e meno risolutezza.... io non lo capisco... magari tu potresti aiutarmi....





oscuro ha detto:


> Sai perchè?Assolvendo Candida assolvono loro stessi....semplicemente questo....!!!!


Sinceramente, oltre al bearvi nel ruolo degli intransigenti che solo loro ormai han ancora dei valori, che chi cerca di capire non capisce in realtà un cazzo etc etc, dimostrate solo di non vedere al di là del vostro naso...

CHI HA DATO GIUSTIFICAZIONI A CANDITA? DOVE? LO RIPORTATE PER FAVORE?

Se per caso, e il per caso non è scritto per caso, visto che di vostre...chiamiamole.. lacune di comprendonio? massì, siam buoni stasera, abbiam più che ampie dimostrazioni, leggete bene bene ciò che è stato scritto rilevereste che:

- TUTTI (non solo voi talebani) han scritto che ciò che han fatto candita e suo suocero è schifoso, intollerabile, ingiustificabile etc etc...

- Alcuni, pur SENZA DAR GIUSTIFICAZIONE ALCUNA, si son posti e hanno posto la domanda a candita di quali meccanismi l'abbiano indotta ad accettare le attenzioni dello suocero, quali carenze sottintendano a un simile comportamento, quali le ragioni di un matrimonio "di ripiego", quali domande porsi al riguardo lei per prima, per ritrovar un minimo di dignità...

- Che ripetere a mò di muazzin la stessa solfa, non è un gran contributo, nè alla discussione nè per il forum, e in fondo neanche per voi che forse vorreste ammantarvi di chissà quale lucente corazza di difensori della morale...ma che alla fine risultate solo grettamente chiusi a qualsiasi ragionamento che non vada oltre alla condanna pura e semplice di ciò che è sbagliato (e grazzie ar....zo se fin lì non ci arrivano tutti quanti e non solo voi!)


Ps. Mi fa sganasciare poi la condanna di chi passa col rosso...da parte di chi si fa i garini coi colleghi ai 200 all'ora sul GRA!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ee ma non eri presente, giusto?
> ...l'avrei letta dopo
> 
> e che ne pensi?


 
Spero che la pecora fosse consenziente...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ps. Mi fa sganasciare poi la condanna di chi passa col rosso...da parte di chi si fa i garini coi colleghi ai 200 all'ora sul GRA!


mi hai levato i tasti dalle dita!!
faceva il figo che sfrecciava a 200 all'ora col rischio di far impastare un pirla che non c'entrava nulla per  fare la garetta e ora condanna chi passa col rosso.
Ah oscuro!! ripigliati!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente, oltre al bearvi nel ruolo degli intransigenti che solo loro ormai han ancora dei valori, che chi cerca di capire non capisce in realtà un cazzo etc etc, dimostrate solo di non vedere al di là del vostro naso...
> 
> CHI HA DATO GIUSTIFICAZIONI A CANDITA? DOVE? LO RIPORTATE PER FAVORE?
> 
> ...


 
sono consapevole che nel mondo nn tutti possono avere un QI adeguato ed ho sempre goduto di questa cosa.... non è una questione di cultura, nemmeno di nozioni.... 

i talebani, gente con cui non ho avuti la sfortuna di confrontarmi lasciamoli in afghanistan....


è chiaro che non hai letto tutto il discorso... io mi sono lamentato del fatto che pur dicendo le stesse cose di altri sono stato attaccato in maniera vile.....

io mica sono bigotto... l'ho scritto 100 volte... non tollero ste porcate... 
io non mi sono lamentato del fatto che alcuni di voi si sino messi a fare gli psicologi da 4 soldi con candida.... bravissimi... ammirevoli.... io mi sono lamentato con coloro che hanno posto più attenzione e vigore nel contestare le mie idee che a dibattere sul fatto...

cmq adesso ve ne uscite con sta storia di oscuro e dei 200 km/h + garini...

che vigliacchi... appena finite gli argomenti, tirate fuori il passato...  
come avete fatto con me.... perchè ho tradito.....

patetiche....


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> patetiche....


 
grazie.
grazie altrettanto


----------



## Verena67 (9 Giugno 2009)

daje ai talebani!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> sono consapevole che nel mondo nn tutti possono avere un QI adeguato ed ho sempre goduto di questa cosa.... non è una questione di cultura, nemmeno di nozioni....
> 
> i talebani, gente con cui non ho avuti la sfortuna di confrontarmi lasciamoli in afghanistan....
> 
> ...


Fedi è ommo dalla punta dei capelli alle suole delle scarpe eh?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








(fedi le coordinate le hai già, no?) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vogliacchi, vili, patetici...non ti prendi un po' troppo sul serio??


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Fedi è ommo dalla punta dei capelli alle suole delle scarpe eh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma fammi capire, fedi, ci scrive:

- che nn capiamo un cazzo 

-  parla di lacune di comprendonio

- ci da dei talebani

- dei gretti

e poi io nn posso scrivere che siete patetiche e vili....

non capisco, 2 pesi e 2 misure come sempre???


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Fedi è ommo dalla punta dei capelli alle suole delle scarpe eh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma fammi capire, fedi, ci scrive:

- che nn capiamo un cazzo 

-  parla di lacune di comprendonio

- ci da dei talebani

- dei gretti

e poi io nn posso scrivere che siete patetiche e vili....

non capisco, 2 pesi e 2 misure come sempre???


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

patetiche è al femminile.
E due


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> patetiche è al femminile.
> E due


 

va bhe... ma che ti scrivo a fare....


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Fedifrago*

Il tempo passa ma rimani lo stesso idiota di sempre vero?Il talebano riprenditelo....poi io faccio le gare a 200 e se mi fanno il velox sto zitto e pago capito vero?Mica me la prendo con la sfortuna...o le forze dell'ordine ....capito la differenza?Chi sbaglia paga...il tuo esempio come sempre non è calzante.....!!Vatti a rileggere la storia del rosso forse capisci....!Personalemte mi fanno sganasciare altre cose....magari chi si permette di far certe minacce senza attuarle.....!!!Tu asudem potevate astenervi da far questa figura....!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Se poi*

Se poi vogliamo andar a tirar fuori cose passate accomodatevi.....sicuro che vi possa convenire?


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Giugno 2009)

*NON CAMBI MAI, NON CAMBI MAI...PROPRIO MAI...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Se poi vogliamo andar a tirar fuori cose passate accomodatevi.....sicuro che vi possa convenire?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


 
cos'è che ti fa tanto ridere???


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



oscuro ha detto:


> Il tempo passa ma rimani lo stesso idiota di sempre vero?Il talebano riprenditelo....poi io faccio le gare a 200 e se mi fanno il velox sto zitto e pago capito vero?Mica me la prendo con la sfortuna...o le forze dell'ordine ....capito la differenza?Chi sbaglia paga...il tuo esempio come sempre non è calzante.....!!Vatti a rileggere la storia del rosso forse capisci....!Personalemte mi fanno sganasciare altre cose....magari chi si permette di far certe minacce senza attuarle.....!!!Tu asudem potevate astenervi da far questa figura....!!!


Sono serio: a prescindere dal contenuto di quello che dici, su cui non entro perché il thread non mi interessa,  ritengo la tua determinazione, la tua combattività il tuo non arrendersi mai degni di rispetto.
Te lo dice, non senza un po' di invidia, uno indeciso per dna e mutevole come una foglia al vento.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Giugno 2009)

*Seriamente e serenamente...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Il tempo passa ma rimani lo stesso idiota di sempre vero?Il talebano riprenditelo....poi io faccio le gare a 200 *e se mi fanno il velox sto zitto e pago capito vero*?Mica me la prendo con la sfortuna...o le forze dell'ordine ....capito la differenza?Chi sbaglia paga...il tuo esempio come sempre non è calzante.....!!Vatti a rileggere la storia del rosso forse capisci....!Personalemte mi fanno sganasciare altre cose....magari chi si permette di far certe minacce senza attuarle.....!!!Tu asudem potevate astenervi da far questa figura....!!!


SE SE....e se accoppi qualcuno? Non ti passa per l'anticamera del cervelletto vero, questa opportunità? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ti vien in mente solo per quelli che passano col rosso...giaggià... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









La sostanza del discorso, che manco a dirlo ti sfugge, è che quando hai ripetuto mille volte che non ci son più i valori di una volta, che invece tu si che li hai, che pentirsi prima è meglio etc etc...a parte l'orchite fatta venire anche a chi non li ha, cosa hai risolto? Che contributo hai dato alla discussione?


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se poi vogliamo andar a tirar fuori cose passate accomodatevi.....sicuro che vi possa convenire?


Oscuro, lascia perdere... tanto ti dirà quello che ha detto a me e cioè che gli ho rotto le huevos.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> SE SE....e se accoppi qualcuno? Non ti passa per l'anticamera del cervelletto vero, questa opportunità?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma ri sembra che abbia scritto solo questo?? ha parlato solo di quanto fosse lurida candida....

guarda che alla disucussione ha aggiunto il mondo che ci circonda, le cose che non riesce a digerire, le differenze..... mooolti lo hanno apprezzato....

come puoi scrivergli che non ha dato nulla alla disucssione??

da rock, al bruca, angelo (con riserva) io.... ed altri lo hanno apprezzato....

rispetta questo.... almeno questo...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tempo passa ma rimani lo stesso idiota di sempre vero?Il talebano riprenditelo....poi io faccio le gare a 200 e se mi fanno il velox sto zitto e pago capito vero?Mica me la prendo con la sfortuna...o le forze dell'ordine ....capito la differenza?Chi sbaglia paga...il tuo esempio come sempre non è calzante.....!!Vatti a rileggere la storia del rosso forse capisci....!Personalemte mi fanno sganasciare altre cose....magari chi si permette di far certe minacce senza attuarle.....!!!Tu asudem potevate astenervi da far questa figura....!!!


te l'avevo detto anche all'epoca.
Non  rischiavi di stendere qualcuno vero? se lo facevi in strada mica avevi l'esclusiva no?
sto dicendo che le GROSSE CAZZATE le abbiamo fatte tutti quindi prima di giudicare pensare


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Oscuro, lascia perdere... tanto ti dirà quello che ha detto a me e cioè che gli ho rotto le huevos.


Ecclalà...te pareva che non compariva subito l'avvocatessa delle cause perse?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Che tu me le abbia rotte è comunque indiscutibile visto che non perdi occasione per le tue battutine del menga, quando ti è stato più volte chiesto di girarmi alla larga...ma lo, che ce posso fa, non riesci a strmi lontano!


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ecclalà...te pareva che non compariva subito l'avvocatessa delle cause perse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







http://images.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://bp1.blogger.com/_1BjoknUxl6U/Rdl0qMl6iQI/AAAAAAAAAAM/90xAvw7ZZ0g/s400/Pigs.jpg&imgrefurl=http://indigo67.blogspot.com/2007/02/dark-side-of-moon.html&usg=__V9dbb9hFLETel22PCZpuBljeLTc=&h=400&w=328&sz=23&hl=it&start=12&um=1&tbnid=_6CIMQAf-O-OYM:&tbnh=124&tbnw=102&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpigs%2Bon%2Bthe%2Bmoon%26hl%3Dit%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1
c'è qualche esperto di geroglifici fra il pubblico?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te l'avevo detto anche all'epoca.
> Non rischiavi di stendere qualcuno vero? se lo facevi in strada mica avevi l'esclusiva no?
> sto dicendo che le GROSSE CAZZATE le abbiamo fatte tutti quindi prima di giudicare pensare


 
tra andare a 200 km/h e fare incesti..... non credi che ci sia un minimo di differenza??


asu.... ti stai aggrappando ai vetri....


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Io*

Io non ho alcuna voglia di litigare ma se mi porti per i capelli...sono pronto!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Cazzo c'entrano le tirate a 200 alle 3 di notte sul g.r.a. con una macchina che arriva a 270 dimmi cosa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Fedifrago....il discorso del rosso era solamente per far capire che chi compie un azione se ne assume le responsabilità ed il prezzo da pagare....trovi calzante ciò che hai detto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Poi alle 3 di notte sul g.r.a ti assicuro non rischio di uccidere nessuno....anche se sonCONSAPEVOLE CHE NON andrebbe fatto!!A dirtela tutta...orgoglioso di esser talebano se tu e verena rappresentate l'esser moderni......!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Insomma vuoi continuare a far brutte figure o sotterriamo l'ascia di guerra?dimmi che ti accontento in tutti e 2 i casi....anche perchè io cresco ma tu rimani sempre lo stesso mi sembra...!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> c'è qualche esperto di geroglifici fra il pubblico?


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Rock e loscma*

Veramente grazie per le belle parole!!!Evitiamo litigi e provocazioni....!!


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> tra andare a 200 km/h e fare incesti..... non credi che ci sia un minimo di differenza??
> 
> 
> asu.... ti stai aggrappando ai vetri....


il sig. giulio è il padre dello sposo, mica suo padre.
incesto è tra parenti.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e cmq prova a ammazzare qualcuno andando a 200 all'ora e a scoparti la madre di tua moglie, poi mi dici con quale delle due opzioni ti senti meglio


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho alcuna voglia di litigare ma se mi porti per i capelli...sono pronto!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






















vabbeh vabbeh...chiudiamola qui...che è meglio!


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Fedifrago*

Posso chiederti quale contributo hai dato in questo 3d?tranne a far sapere che mi piace la velocità?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho alcuna voglia di litigare ma se mi porti per i capelli...sono pronto!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oscuro, tra una tiratina alle 3 del mattino in porsche e farsi il padre del proprio marito.... la differenza è tanta.... 

onestamente trovo le loro affermazioni disoneste.... perchè sono andate a scovare l'appiglio dell'ultimo minuto per risalire la china....


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Certo*

Già dimenticavo...tu apri,provochi,poi ti si risponde,chiudi,e magari mi sanzioni vero?Possiam anche non chiuderla così mi spieghi dove avrei sbagliato e chi ha provocato...che dici?


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> *oscuro, tra una tiratina alle 3 del mattino in porsche e farsi il padre del proprio marito.... la differenza è tanta....*
> 
> ....


è incredibile che tu non capisca che non decidi tu cosa è più grave di cosa nella vita.
per te è così.
punto.
per me non è così.
altro punto.
non vedo il problema


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho alcuna voglia di litigare ma se mi porti per i capelli...sono pronto!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oscuro, onestamente e dal profondo del cuore: perchè te la racconti?!?!?!? 
spero ci sia quel minimo di stima tra noi (minimo, non chiedo molto) per cui ti potresti mettere in discussione davanti ad una mia affermazione. Quindi solo per riflettere ti dico: passi col rosso e dici 'massimo mi fanno la multa!' vai a 200 all'ora e dici 'massimo mi fanno la multa!' forse è più scarsa la probabilità, ma il rischio di uccidere qualcuno c'è per entrambi.
Così nel tradimento rischi di far del male, anche se riduci il rischio prendendo precauzioni per non farti scoprire, e continui a dirti che non accadrà. Ma il rischio esiste.
Dicendo che sul raccordo a 200 non corri il rischio di uccidere fai come i traditori che credono di prendere tutte le precauzioni e non farsi scoprire mai.... o no?


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Loscma*

Si ma infatti certe azioni identifica lo spessore di chi le fà non di chi le riceve....son stati di pessimo gusto...come a volte lo son io per scherzo....loro purtroppo son sempre seri....!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso chiederti quale contributo hai dato in questo 3d?tranne a far sapere che mi piace la velocità?


Qualche spunto di rilfessione, senza ricerca nè di condanne nè di assoluzioni nè di autoincensarmi...ma non pretendo certo tu li abbia colti!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il sig. giulio è il padre dello sposo, mica suo padre.
> incesto è tra parenti.
> 
> 
> ...


leggi..... 


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incesto

consangugni, parenti o affini.....

non è una questione di risultato, è stupido andare a 200 km/h, ma è più tollerabile di altro...

poi se fai un incidente ed ammazzi un poverino.... bhe è chiaro che è un cazzo....


il punto è che vi state aggrappando ad una cagata...


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *è incredibile che tu non capisca che non decidi tu cosa è più grave di cosa nella vita.*
> per te è così.
> punto.
> per me non è così.
> ...
















  eppure l'abbiamo detto in molte forme... ma non vuol sentire che è questo l'unico messaggio che gli abbiamo mandato!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> eppure l'abbiamo detto in molte forme... ma non vuol sentire che è questo l'unico messaggio che gli abbiamo mandato!


Codoni di paglia?


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> leggi.....
> 
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incesto
> ...


finchè non crepa nessuno forse.
e quando succede puoi solo dire sono stato un pirla e mi è andata bene fino ad oggi

onestamente prferisco il senso di colpa  che mi lascia trombare il suocero che quello di aver ucciso qualcuno per la mia idiozia


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> oscuro, onestamente e dal profondo del cuore: perchè te la racconti?!?!?!?
> spero ci sia quel minimo di stima tra noi (minimo, non chiedo molto) per cui ti potresti mettere in discussione davanti ad una mia affermazione. Quindi solo per riflettere ti dico: passi col rosso e dici 'massimo mi fanno la multa!' vai a 200 all'ora e dici 'massimo mi fanno la multa!' forse è più scarsa la probabilità, ma il rischio di uccidere qualcuno c'è per entrambi.
> Così nel tradimento rischi di far del male, anche se riduci il rischio prendendo precauzioni per non farti scoprire, e continui a dirti che non accadrà. Ma il rischio esiste.
> Dicendo che sul raccordo a 200 non corri il rischio di uccidere fai come i traditori che credono di prendere tutte le precauzioni e non farsi scoprire mai.... o no?


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Grande*

Ma ci sei mai stata alle 3 di notte sul g.r.a il mercoledì?Certo...c 'èla probabilità...piccola...come se tu guidi la tua panda a 90km h... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !Dai grande....son stati fatti esempi veramente furi luogo e di pessimo gusto.....!Poi che sia sbagliato andar a 200 mi sembra chiaro....come è altrettanto chiaro che ha sbagliato ancor di più chi ha tirato fuori sta storia...tenendo conto che poi è anche il gestore...che dici non trovi?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> leggi.....
> 
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incesto
> ...


????????


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il sig. giulio è il padre dello sposo, mica suo padre.
> incesto è tra parenti.
> 
> 
> ...


 
hai mai sentito parlare di società???

nella società andare a 200 km/h è più tollerato che farsi il padre del proprio marito... non l'ho deciso io.... è così....

se per te nn è così. sei un disadattato sociale....

un diverso...


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> leggi.....
> 
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incesto
> ...


Anche tu a ideogrammi non scherzi!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> oscuro, tra una tiratina alle 3 del mattino in porsche e farsi il padre del proprio marito.... la differenza è tanta....
> 
> onestamente trovo le loro affermazioni disoneste.... perchè sono andate a scovare l'appiglio dell'ultimo minuto per risalire la china....





Loscma1 ha detto:


> leggi.....
> 
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incesto
> ...


 va bene, provo a ridirlo.
Caso 1) vai con il suocero. SE ti scoprissero soffrirebbero tutti come cani!!!! Se non vi scoprono.....siete due merde, ma non soffre nessuno.
Caso 2) vai a 200 in autostrada (faccio il caso di oscuro non certo perchè voglio accusarlo ma per fare il paragone). SE ti scoprono prendi la multa e fine. SE uccidi qualcuno è terribile. Se non succede nulla (nè multa nè omicidio) sei uno scriteriato ma è andata bene.
Come fai a dire cosa è meno grave e cosa lo è di più? 
E' chiaro che correre in auto non è grave, se non sei scoperto e non causi nulla, ma se invece causi un incidente? E' meno grave di un tradimento fra consanguinei? 
Se non era chiaro, ridiciamolo!


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

Infatti parlo a titolo personale bru!Ma ditemi un pò dove son sti spunti di riflessione del gestore fedifrago?Tranne avermi dato del talebano....offendendo e aver tirato fuori cose passate...mi rispondete?????


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ????????


 
sono stato tacciato di essere ignorante perchè ho usato la parola incesto in maniera impropria....

incesto nn è solo tra consanguigni... ma anche tra parenti...


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Grande*

Adesso dovrei spiegarti le casistiche di incidenti autostradali e spiegarti da cosa son cuasti e però onestamente so che non servirebbe a nulla...forse servirebbe di più star qui a scrivere tutto ciò che ha combinato fedifrago in passato..ma onestamente non mi và...lascio giudicare a chi non ha preconcetti....!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> sono stato tacciato di essere ignorante perchè ho usato la parola incesto in maniera impropria....
> 
> incesto nn è solo tra consanguigni... ma anche tra parenti...


credo si scriva consanguinei....se sbaglio io, scusa. Lo so cos'è un incesto: il codice civile mi dà da mangiare.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche tu a ideogrammi non scherzi!


ehm...


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Emma*

Dai emma credo che il punto sia altrove.....questi non sanno neanche la differenza fra reati e contravvenzioni.....e fanno dei paragoni risibili e ridicoli....!!!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ci sei mai stata alle 3 di notte sul g.r.a il mercoledì?Certo...c 'èla probabilità...piccola...come se tu guidi la tua panda a 90km h...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora faccio io un esempio, ok? Mi vedevo con l'amante solo in orario di ufficio (entrambi potevamo uscire senza problemi ad ogni ora) e solo con ogni precauzione per non essere scoperti (mai mandato un sms provocante!).
E' più o meno grave che se invece avessimo dato 'sfogo alla passione' senza precauzioni per i rispettivi compagni?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Oscù, secondo me sul fatto che passare col rosso è simile a tradire ci hai preso, sul fatto che andare a 200 sul raccordo sia simile a traire (e a passare col rosso) ci hanno preso gli altri.
Ci sta che sbagli anche tu, non hai mai fatto problemi ad ammetterlo e non dovresti farne ora solo perchè quello che in questo caso specifico ha ragione potrebbe essere fedifrago! Onestà intellettuale io te la riconosco, ma tu riconosci che per quanto sia scarsa la possibilità di fare del male e uccidere con i 200km/h sul raccordo, quella possibilità esiste ed è tragica COME un tradimento..... 

PS io sul raccordo non vado quasi mai perchè per un istante e forse meno di vaga distrazione mi stavo ritrovando schiacciata a scatoletta tra due camion.... che non pensavano, forse, fosse probabile una coincidenza di fattori al contorno tali da portare ad un omicidio sul raccordo, eppure.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 l'ho scampata per un pelo... 


> Dai grande....son stati fatti esempi veramente furi luogo e di pessimo gusto.....!
> Poi che sia sbagliato andar a 200 mi sembra chiaro....come è altrettanto chiaro che ha sbagliato ancor di più chi ha tirato fuori sta storia...tenendo conto che poi è anche il gestore...che dici non trovi?


 non è di questo che sto discutendo e non intendo entrare nel merito, vedo solo un utente (che è anche gestore, ma ora è qui come utente, che ti ricorda una cosa, magari fuori luogo, ma attinente al tuo esempio di passare col rosso)


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> hai mai sentito parlare di società???
> 
> nella società andare a 200 km/h è più tollerato che farsi il padre del proprio marito... non l'ho deciso io.... è così....
> 
> ...


 nella società andare a 200 è punito (dalla legge, espressione della società), andare con il padre del marito no....


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso dovrei spiegarti le casistiche di incidenti autostradali e spiegarti da cosa son cuasti e però onestamente so che non servirebbe a nulla...forse servirebbe di più star qui a scrivere tutto ciò che ha combinato fedifrago in passato..ma onestamente non mi và...lascio giudicare a chi non ha preconcetti....!!!


 spero tu sappia che non leggo fedifrago in quanto 'fedifrago' e non mi frega chi dice cosa, mi esprimo sui concetti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai emma credo che il punto sia altrove.....questi non sanno neanche la differenza fra reati e contravvenzioni.....e fanno dei paragoni risibili e ridicoli....!!!


 oggi sono in fase di rottura di palle con la grammatica....ma non verso tutti.....oscu' io penso solo che mi sono un po' scocciata di veder spuntare fuori ogni tanto questi litigi tra te e feddy che son diventati solo patetici. Ma incontratevi, fate a cazzotti e poi andatevi a bere una birra....


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> tra andare a 200 km/h e fare incesti..... non credi che ci sia un minimo di differenza??
> 
> 
> asu.... ti stai aggrappando ai vetri....


senti un po' ma tu che cazzo vuoi?
chi ti sta cagando?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> leggi.....
> 
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incesto
> ...



che ipocrita del  cazzo!!
poverino chissenefrega!!lo dici a tu a figli e moglie??che è peggio trombarsi un suocero che far fuori uno che torna  a casa?

ma vai va


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Grande 82*

Sai la disonestà di fedifrago e la vostra superficialità dov'è?Nel fatto che a 200 io potrei uccidere qualcuno che non conosco....cosa grave ci mancherebbe....mentre scopando con un'altro tradisco la persona che amo..e scopando con il padre la trtadisco 2 volte.....!Adesso grande vediamo se ci arrivi credi sia la stessa cosa?Credi che un comoprtamento colposo sia sullo stesso piano di un doloso????Perchè vedi poi fate ste figure....ora è chiara la differenza vero?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nella società andare a 200 è punito (dalla legge, espressione della società), andare con il padre del marito no....


 II codice penale italiano stabilisce ex art 564 la pena della reclusione da uno a cinque anni per chiunque commetta incesto con un discendente o un ascendente, o con un affine in linea retta, ovvero con un fratello o con una sorella, in modo che ne derivi scandalo pubblico


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2009)

*ehmm ehmm...*

Scusate, parere assolutamente personale ed opinabile, ma per me una persona che si scopa il suocero, che non vede la "singolarità" della situazione, che guarda con tranquillità il marito e la suocera... se decide poi di chiudere fa il minimo sindacale per la sua dignità dimenticata.  
Poi ognuno ha per la propria vita progetti autonomi ed individuali!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Resta che la situazione più ignobile é quella del padre che fotte, tratta il figlio da coglione, si defila e ricatta sentimentalmente la nuora, insomma un vero manipolatore con un pelo sullo stomaco che sembra un albero maestro! Certi "concepimenti" sono inutili al concepito ed al genere umano... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tutto il resto é pour parler.
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Emma*

Lasci stare questi non sanno nenache la differenza fra penale e amministrativo.....!Poi se fedy evitasse..io la buno volontà la metto come è riscontrabile dai vari post!!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Bruia*










 A quanto pare io non posso esprimere la tua stessa opinione perche vado a 200 kmh..capito che discorsone???


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai la disonestà di fedifrago e la vostra superficialità dov'è?Nel fatto che a 200 io potrei uccidere qualcuno che non conosco....cosa grave ci mancherebbe....mentre scopando con un'altro tradisco la persona che amo..e scopando con il padre la trtadisco 2 volte.....!Adesso grande vediamo se ci arrivi credi sia la stessa cosa?Credi che un comoprtamento colposo sia sullo stesso piano di un doloso????Perchè vedi poi fate ste figure....ora è chiara la differenza vero?


La differenza che mi sottolinei è importante.
Te ne pongo un'altra.
Ti sembra assurdo che io preferirei essere tradita dall'uomo che amo piuttosto che uccisa da uno sconosciuto?
Tu no? La differenza è che se sei tradito hai l'occasione di mandare a ******o lo stronzo che ti  tradisce e andare avanti... se ti ammazzano no..... 

(detto questo, posso aggiungere che mi pareva che fosse fatto un paragone di tal genere: tu dicevi 'odio chi tradisce come chi passa col rosso senza immaginare che può uccidere' e ti veniva risposto 'passare col rosso è come andare a 200 sul raccordo'. ritengo che questo paragone sia in effetti veritiero e tu me lo confermi, dicendo che in entrambi si può uccidere)


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> II codice penale italiano stabilisce ex art 564 la pena della reclusione da uno a cinque anni per chiunque commetta incesto con un discendente o un ascendente, o con un affine in linea retta, ovvero con un fratello o con una sorella, in modo che ne derivi scandalo pubblico


 accidenti! grazie, non lo sapevo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












(vale anche col suocero?)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> accidenti! grazie, non lo sapevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*No.....*

No grande leggi bene....!Odio chi tradisce e quelli che passano con il rosso e s'incazzano se gli fanno la multa....cosa diversissima....cioè,quelli che non si assumono le proprie responsabilità....!!!Cmq fedifrago poteva evitare....e come è chiaro un pò a tutti i veri talebani ch9i sono adesso?


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Anzi......*

E vi dirò di più......ogni tanto supero i limiti di velocità e non PAGO L'ABBONAMENTO RAI...DITEMI COSA NON POSSODIRE PER QUESTO?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No grande leggi bene....!Odio chi tradisce e quelli che passano con il rosso e s'incazzano se gli fanno la multa....cosa diversissima....cioè,quelli che non si assumono le proprie responsabilità....!!!Cmq fedifrago poteva evitare....e come è chiaro un pò a tutti i veri talebani ch9i sono adesso?


 ma talebano nel senso di impedirti di dire/fare quel che ritieni?
non sono spesso d'accordo con quello che l'utente fedifrago dice, e a volte non lo commento neppure, però non mi pare ti abbia impedito nè come utente nè come amministratore, di esprimere QUI la tua idea (sottolineo qui perchè uso la memoria anche per altro e di certo non posso garantire per ogni pagina del forum). 
Avresti potuto dire: no, fedifrago, è vero che il rischio di andare in autostrada a 200 è identico a quello di passare con rosso (multa e omicidio) però io mi assumo la responsabilità della multa se accade e non intendevo comparare omicidio e tradimento. 
Invece non hai fatto questa affermazione (e mi rendo conto che dargliela vinta, anche solo dicendo che forse aveva capito male, sia fastidioso, per te, però secondo me questo era il caso!) e ti si è risposto tenendo conto di entrambi i rischi: multa + omicidio!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vi dirò di più......ogni tanto supero i limiti di velocità e *non PAGO L'ABBONAMENTO RAI*...DITEMI COSA NON POSSODIRE PER QUESTO?
















  non puoi dire che laq ualità dei programmi RAI non ti soddisfa.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io passo con il rosso è uccido una persona...mi sento una merda!Mi chiedo:era cosi difficilmente intuibile che passare con il rosso posso portare a conseguenze tragiche?Se sei leggerina...e superficiale cosa vuoi?


 ti quoto oscuro.... quello che intendevi evidentemente non era chiaro perchè leggendoti sembra proprio tu non parli di multe ma di omicidi...


----------



## Iago (9 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusate, parere assolutamente personale ed opinabile, ma per me una persona che si scopa il suocero, che non vede la "singolarità" della situazione, che guarda con tranquillità il marito e la suocera... se decide poi di chiudere fa il minimo sindacale per la sua dignità dimenticata.
> Poi ognuno ha per la propria vita progetti autonomi ed individuali!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


























...e non riesco mai a capire perchè cercate di fare i paragoni...

mah??


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Andiamo oltre però....!!Passi con il rosso e ti becchi la multa....sai cosa accade?Che lo stronzo non è chi passa con il rosso...ma chi fa la multa....perchè ci son cose ben più gravi.....e sti cazzoni delle forze dell'ordine si dovrebbero occupare di cose più gravi!!Questa è la cazzo di mentalità....che manda allo sfacio questo paese....dove l'integrita,la giustizia stà diventando un valore soggettivo....e l'educazione che vien data alle nuove generazioni è questa...non il rispetto delle regole..ma il non rispetto per chi quelle regole è chiamato a farle rispettare ogni giorno suo malgrado....!!!


 questo lo hai aggiunto DOPO.... 




non voglio dire che sbagli a contestare candita o chi tradisce o chi passa col rosso, ma ammettere che ANCHE andare a 200 sul raccordo sia cosa leggera e che potrebbe potenzialmente distruggere delle vite mi sembra un'affermazione altrettanto intellettualmente onesta.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

*Bruj e gli altri*

chiamate santi licheri che lapidi sto cazzo di suocero e andate in pace.

per l'ennesima volta ribadisco che siamo tutti d'accordo che lei sia una *****, il marito cornuto e il padre uno sterco di maiale.

il resto non so cazzo c'entri.

si poteva rispondere solo questo con un lieve "candita, levati dai coglioni da sto forum" finale e stop se non si aveva altro da dire.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*....*



Iago ha detto:


> ...e non riesco mai a capire perchè cercate di fare i paragoni...
> 
> mah??


Quoto
Due cose sbagliate. 
Ma credo che in verità il punto sia un altro: sembrerebbe che alcuni abbiano meno autorevolezza e credibilità di altri nell'esprimere la proprie opinioni in questa sede ....


----------



## Iago (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quoto
> Due cose sbagliate.
> Ma credo che in verità il punto sia un altro: sembrerebbe che alcuni abbiano meno autorevolezza e credibilità di altri nell'esprimere la proprie opinioni in questa sede ....




...a questo ti ci devi abituare...


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chiamate santi licheri che lapidi sto cazzo di suocero e andate in pace.
> 
> per l'ennesima volta ribadisco che siamo tutti d'accordo che lei sia una *****, il marito cornuto e il padre uno sterco di maiale.
> 
> ...


 ti stimo e non concordo.
Il discorso è largamente trasceso. Candita chi!?!?!?!?!? 
Si è passati a parlare di molte altre cose e io credo possano essere anche evoluzioni interessanti.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quoto
> Due cose sbagliate.
> Ma credo che in verità il punto sia un altro: sembrerebbe che alcuni abbiano meno autorevolezza e credibilità di altri nell'esprimere la proprie opinioni in questa sede ....


stai tornando mr orange.
Avrei giurato ci avresti messo più tempo


----------



## Iago (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chiamate santi licheri che lapidi sto cazzo di suocero e andate in pace.
> 
> per l'ennesima volta ribadisco che siamo tutti d'accordo che lei sia una *****, il marito cornuto e il padre uno sterco di maiale.
> 
> ...



...esisteranno attenuanti e aggravanti no?

mica tutti i tradimenti o qualsiasi altra cosa, vanno uniformati


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quoto
> Due cose sbagliate.
> Ma credo che in verità il punto sia un altro: sembrerebbe che alcuni abbiano meno autorevolezza e credibilità di altri nell'esprimere la proprie opinioni in questa sede ....


 

io però ho tutti i punti della patente (per ora), anche quelli omaggio per non averne persi.
vorrei sapere se questo aumenta la mia autorevolezza.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti stimo e non concordo.
> Il discorso è largamente trasceso. Candita chi!?!?!?!?!?
> Si è passati a parlare di molte altre cose e io credo possano essere anche evoluzioni interessanti.




















intendevo dire che se l'unica cosa da fare  era darle della z occola e insultare il laido suocero ..è stata ampiamente fatta.
Pensavo sarebbe stato meglio magari provare a vedere oltre alla cosa e darle dei consigli.
Se per te è stato fatto allora mi sono ricoglionita
 Cosa vuol dire candita chi?


----------



## Iago (9 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io però ho tutti i punti della patente (per ora), anche quelli omaggio per non averne persi.
> vorrei sapere se questo aumenta la mia autorevolezza.



...si può ammazzare anche a 125 km/h...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...esisteranno attenuanti e aggravanti no?
> 
> mica tutti i tradimenti o qualsiasi altra cosa, vanno uniformati


guarda che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
Io dopo aver giudicato cerco di capire cosa possa spingere una persona a commettere certe azioni.
Non mi sembra lo abbian fatto tanti altri


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> intendevo dire che se l'unica cosa da fare era darle della z occola e insultare il laido suocero ..è stata ampiamente fatta.
> Pensavo sarebbe stato meglio magari provare a vedere oltre alla cosa e darle dei consigli.
> Se per te è stato fatto allora mi sono ricoglionita
> Cosa vuol dire candita chi?




























scusa, ho fatto un mio percorso mentale.
Candita chi era per dire che a pag. 95 circa le riflessioni si sono scostate da candita e vanno verso altri discorsi che erano partiti da lì (come oscuro vs. il semaforo rosso e losc vs. il verbo in tasca).
Credevo tu ti riferissi a quello, esortandoci a tornare su candita.... o a non scrivere più!


----------



## Iago (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
> Io dopo aver giudicato cerco di capire cosa possa spingere una persona a commettere certe azioni.
> Non mi sembra lo abbian fatto tanti altri



ok


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Asudem ha detto:


> stai tornando mr orange.
> Avrei giurato ci avresti messo più tempo


La tua antipatia nei miei confronti è imprescrittibile.


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*La verità*

La verità è un'altra signori miei....!!La verità e che tipi come me,come loscma,come rock,come anna,come iago danno fastidio perche non hanno peli sulla lingua!Dò fastidio perchè son intransigente con gli altri come lo son con me stesso anche quando son consapevole di far un errore che forse e dico forse potrebbe causare danni ad altri....!Perchè in questa società di cacca la gente intransigente,fiera,trasparente da enorme fastidio a quelle persone che della trasparenza hanno un pallido ricordo....!Perchè conviene a tutti pensare come dice Verena che le famiglie del mulino bianco non ci sono più....così siam tutti autorizzati a comportarci di merda...confondendoci nella massa--e tutto diventa normale....capito signori miei?L'appiattimento è verso il basso verso l'immoralità....e chi si scandalizza diventa sconveniente perchè non in linea....con la perdità di valori attuale!!Il mio moralismo si scontra con l'egoismo di vuole l'altrui condivisione anche quando non c'è nulla da condividere....!Questo generq rabbia...ma la rabbia di chi sà di esser sporco e vuol vedere tutti sporchi per sentirsi meglio con se stesso.....!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> La tua antipatia nei miei confronti è imprescrittibile.


SOno antipatica a molti e non ne faccio una malattia.
Mi piace la chiarezza e la sincerità.
Tutto qua


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.....*



Asudem ha detto:


> SOno antipatica a molti e non ne faccio una malattia.
> Mi piace la chiarezza e la sincerità.
> Tutto qua


Io parlavo della mia impossibilità di riuscire simpatico a te. Non del contrario, davvero non mi sei antipatica.

Appena sono chiaro e sincero mi si taccia di mr Orange e di essere un marito di merda.
Va bene, ci sta tutto. ma allora come la giri e come la volti sbagli rock ....


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2009)

*Rock*

L'imoprtante e che la sincerità sia espressa in concetti condivisibili se non gli piace meno....!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità è un'altra signori miei....!!La verità e che tipi come me,come loscma,come rock,come anna,come iago danno fastidio perche non hanno peli sulla lingua!Dò fastidio perchè son intransigente con gli altri come lo son con me stesso anche quando son consapevole di far un errore che forse e dico forse potrebbe causare danni ad altri....!Perchè in questa società di cacca la gente intransigente,fiera,trasparente da enorme fastidio a quelle persone che della trasparenza hanno un pallido ricordo....!Perchè conviene a tutti pensare come dice Verena che le famiglie del mulino bianco non ci sono più....così siam tutti autorizzati a comportarci di merda...confondendoci nella massa--e tutto diventa normale....capito signori miei?L'appiattimento è verso il basso verso l'immoralità....e chi si scandalizza diventa sconveniente perchè non in linea....con la perdità di valori attuale!!Il mio moralismo si scontra con l'egoismo di vuole l'altrui condivisione anche quando non c'è nulla da condividere....!Questo generq rabbia...ma la rabbia di chi sà di esser sporco e vuol vedere tutti sporchi per sentirsi meglio con se stesso.....!!!



non mi pare di avere peli sulla lingua e condivido in parte l'intransigenza *SEMPRE CHE SIA VERAMENTE LA STESSA  VERSO NOI STESSI  . *Se c'è una cosa che non sopporto  è chi condanna con veemenza dopo essersi assolto per una vita.E ce n'è tanti, credimi.
in questo caso è stata priva di utilità.
Tutto qua.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*......*



Asudem ha detto:


> non mi pare di avere peli sulla lingua e condivido in parte l'intransigenza *SEMPRE CHE SIA VERAMENTE LA STESSA  VERSO NOI STESSI  . *Se c'è una cosa che non sopporto  è chi condanna con veemenza dopo essersi assolto per una vita.E ce n'è tanti, credimi.
> in questo caso è stata priva di utilità.
> Tutto qua.


Scusa, Asudem, a costo di farti incazzare, ma non posso farne a meno:* chi è senza peccato in tutto questo Forum scagli la prima pietra.*
Grazie


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> !*Dò fastidio perchè son intransigente con gli altri come lo son con me stesso* anche quando son consapevole di far un errore che forse e dico forse potrebbe causare danni ad altri....!.....!!!


eh no caro oscuro, sti cazzi che sei intransigente con te come con gli altri.
per te infatti una cosa può essere solo considerata una cazzatina (vedi 200 all'ora)  e per me può essere gravissima.
dipende da un sacco di cose, ma io non mi permetto di dirti che le tue sono più gravi delle mie.
che sta cazzo di candita abbia fatto una stra merdata è inconfutabile w l'abbiamo detto tutti
ma iniziare a dire la mia è meno peggio della tua a me personalmente sembra una cagata


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Scusa, Asudem, a costo di farti incazzare, ma non posso farne a meno:* chi è senza peccato in tutto questo Forum scagli la prima pietra.*
> Grazie


 
...E possiamo tirartela addosso?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







(scusate, sdrammatizzavo)


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Scusa, Asudem, a costo di farti incazzare, ma non posso farne a meno:* chi è senza peccato in tutto questo Forum scagli la prima pietra.*
> Grazie


dimmi rock.
in che cosa mi sono assolta?
su.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh no caro oscuro, sti cazzi che sei intransigente con te come con gli altri.
> per te infatti una cosa può essere solo considerata una cazzatina (vedi 200 all'ora)  e per me può essere gravissima.
> dipende da un sacco di cose, ma io non mi permetto di dirti che le tue sono più gravi delle mie.
> che sta cazzo di candita abbia fatto una stra merdata è inconfutabile w l'abbiamo detto tutti
> ma iniziare a dire la mia è meno peggio della tua a me personalmente sembra una cagata


donna


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Asudem ha detto:


> dimmi rock.
> in che cosa mi sono assolta?
> su.


Asudem, è un'attitudine.
a me pare sinceramente che tu tenda ad essere severa con gli altri e abbastanza indulgente con te stessa.
Mi sbaglio?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Asudem, è un'attitudine.
> a me pare sinceramente che tu tenda ad essere severa con gli altri e abbastanza indulgente con te stessa.
> *Mi sbaglio*?


Molto.


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Asudem, è un'attitudine.
> a me pare sinceramente che tu tenda ad essere severa con gli altri e abbastanza indulgente con te stessa.
> *Mi sbaglio*?


si


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Scusa, Asudem, a costo di farti incazzare, ma non posso farne a meno:* chi è senza peccato in tutto questo Forum scagli la prima pietra.*
> Grazie


 


mettiti il caschetto che parte uno scoglio...sgomberare l'aula!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Asudem ha detto:


> Molto.


Ne prendo atto, perché parto dal presupposto che io possa sbagliare nei miei giudizi e tu sia in buona fede. Mi ricrederò. E la cosa per quanto mi riguarda si chiude qui.
Del resto e te ne devo dare atto, sei ripartita con me senza preconcetti. quindi forse sono io quello legato a dinamiche false di cui sono erroneamente autoconvinto.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Scusa, Asudem, a costo di farti incazzare, ma non posso farne a meno:* chi è senza peccato in tutto questo Forum scagli la prima pietra.*
> Grazie


... 
ehm
...
senza che ciò implichi nessuna valutazione morale

....

io cercherei anche la pietra,
ma solo per aderire al tuo invito.

non vedo al momento nessuna esigenza di lapidare qualcuno

tra l'altro
personalmente , non ho creduto alla storia di candita
non tanto per il fatto in sè quanto per i toni
resto della mia idea
ma non è che devo convincerne qualcuno


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh no caro oscuro, sti cazzi che sei intransigente con te come con gli altri.
> per te infatti una cosa può essere solo considerata una cazzatina (vedi 200 all'ora) e per me può essere gravissima.
> dipende da un sacco di cose, ma io non mi permetto di dirti che le tue sono più gravi delle mie.
> che sta cazzo di candita abbia fatto una stra merdata è inconfutabile w l'abbiamo detto tutti
> ma iniziare a dire la mia è meno peggio della tua a me personalmente sembra una cagata
























 sono ORE che cerco di dirlo!


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono ORE che cerco di dirlo!


ma io sono io ..


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono ORE che cerco di dirlo!


lei li dice meglio


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma io sono io ..





Asudem ha detto:


> lei li dice meglio




















 gemelline malefiche!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh no caro oscuro, sti cazzi che sei intransigente con te come con gli altri.
> per te infatti una cosa può essere solo considerata una cazzatina (vedi 200 all'ora) e per me può essere gravissima.
> dipende da un sacco di cose, ma io non mi permetto di dirti che le tue sono più gravi delle mie.
> che sta cazzo di candita abbia fatto una stra merdata è inconfutabile w l'abbiamo detto tutti
> ma iniziare a dire la mia è meno peggio della tua a me personalmente sembra una cagata


 
ma se nn sai nemmeno cos'è un incesto....








































 cntinuate a pestare i coglioni su sta storia dei 200 km/h....

ma finitela....


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ma se nn sai nemmeno cos'è un incesto....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma chi è sto qua?


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

*ora ti viene un embolo*



Loscma1 ha detto:


> ma se nn sai nemmeno cos'è un incesto....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che il fatto che tu sappia digitare su google non ti porta a essere meno ignorante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




per me il suocero è un parente acquisito.
e quindi eventualmente trombabile


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda che il fatto che tu sappia digitare su google non ti porta a essere meno ignorante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e se la vecchia ci sta farei pure un triangolo con la suocera


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Chi sbaglia paga, è un dato che deve far parte della nostra società.
Candita, ha commesso oltretutto un reato punibile, la stessa cosa il suocero, mi sa che ci sarebbe un poco di parlarne. Qua si viene a parlarci felicemente di un incesto e noi stiamo a litigare su chi va ai 200 Km/h. Mia madre ha fatto Ferrara lidi ferraresi in 15 minuti con la bmw di mio padre, ha fatto i 210 km/h in Germania con la mia Alfa Romeo, e chiunque abbia supeerato i limiti di velocità almeno una volta è un possibile omicida.
Pensiamo a Candita che è da capire di certo perchè ha molti ma davvero molti problemi che la porteranno da uno psicologo e da uno psichiatra di certo, ma allo sstesso modo lei ed il caro suocero hanno da pagare il fio, lei è debole ed è comprensivbile, ma il caro suocero no, è un porco maiale che dovrebbe essere castrato, che padre è uno che si scopa la moglie del figlio?


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se la vecchia ci sta farei pure un triangolo con la suocera


anzi, crepi l'avarizia.
mi faccio pure il consuocero


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Chi sbaglia paga, è un dato che deve far parte della nostra società.
> Candita, ha commesso oltretutto un reato punibile, la stessa cosa il suocero, mi sa che ci sarebbe un poco di parlarne. Qua si viene a parlarci felicemente di un incesto e noi stiamo a litigare su chi va ai 200 Km/h. Mia madre ha fatto Ferrara lidi ferraresi in 15 minuti con la bmw di mio padre, ha fatto i 210 km/h in Germania con la mia Alfa Romeo, e chiunque abbia supeerato i limiti di velocità almeno una volta è un possibile omicida.
> Pensiamo a Candita che è da capire di certo perchè ha molti ma davvero molti problemi che la porteranno da uno psicologo e da uno psichiatra di certo, ma allo sstesso modo lei ed il caro suocero hanno da pagare il fio, lei è debole ed è comprensivbile, ma il caro suocero no, è un porco maiale che dovrebbe essere castrato, che padre è uno che si scopa la moglie del figlio?


per non parlare del gatto che s'è strusciato alle gambe del suocero mentre consumava  l'incesto orrendo!
Iniezione letale all'istante!!


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Un padre così non ha diritto a vivere, nessun genitore così orrendo ha diritto a vivere.


----------



## Old sperella (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Un padre così non ha diritto a vivere, nessun genitore così orrendo ha diritto a vivere.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Un padre così non ha diritto a vivere, nessun genitore così orrendo ha diritto a vivere.


siamo all'apologia della strage.
un cicinin meno?


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siamo all'apologia della strage.
> un cicinin meno?


 
anzi, se il padre non mi garba mi prendo il nonno.
come si chiama? bisuocero?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siamo all'apologia della strage.
> un cicinin meno?




secondo me hanno anche già in mente il modo: li stendono sul raccordo anulare alle 3 di notte a 200 all'ora  e ne fanno marmelada


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda che il fatto che tu sappia digitare su google non ti porta a essere meno ignorante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no comment


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> no comment


 
ma no perchè?
discutiamone


----------



## Old sperella (9 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siamo all'apologia della strage.
> un cicinin meno?


avverto una pesantezza non indifferente


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> secondo me hanno anche già in mente il modo: li stendono sul raccordo anulare alle 3 di notte a 200 all'ora  e ne fanno marmelada


hai avuto la capacità di farmi fare una grassa risata: chapeau


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Scusate, ma se io fossi padre sarei e fossi capace di accoltellare mio figlio sarebbe molto ma molto peggio che accoltellare una persona sconosciuta solo per il legittima voglia di provare qualcosa di nuovo no?
Un padre deve comunque voler bene al proprio figlio, non posso vederla in altra maniera, un poco di afffetto ci deve essere e trombarsi sua moglie è sinonimo che del figlio non gli è importato mai nulla, neppure il fatto che sia nato.
Chiamiamolo padre allora un tizio del genere, ma decisamente Annibal the cannibal mi fa più piacere come persona.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Scusate, ma se io fossi padre sarei e fossi capace di accoltellare mio figlio sarebbe molto ma molto peggio che accoltellare una persona sconosciuta solo per il legittima voglia di provare qualcosa di nuovo no?
> Un padre deve comunque voler bene al proprio figlio, non posso vederla in altra maniera, un poco di afffetto ci deve essere e trombarsi sua moglie è sinonimo che del figlio non gli è importato mai nulla, neppure il fatto che sia nato.
> Chiamiamolo padre allora un tizio del genere, ma decisamente Annibal the cannibal mi fa più piacere come persona.


 mi sa che nelle ultime 105 pagine il concetto non fosse chiaro.....


QUALCUNO HA FORSE DETTO CHE NON E' COSI'????
CHE QUESTO E' UN BUON PADRE?
CHE IL PADRE O CANDITA FANNO BENE?
CHE MERITANO IL MEGLIO??????
CHI? DOVE? QUANDO????


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

Chi mi fa un riassuntino?


----------



## Old sperella (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi mi fa un riassuntino?


la santa inquisizione ha emesso il verdetto : tutti al rogo .


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi mi fa un riassuntino?


tiè.
ti becchi tutto e guarda che saranno almeno 50 pagine


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> la santa inquisizione ha emesso il verdetto : tutti al rogo .


 grazie, cercavo le parole!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> la santa inquisizione ha emesso il verdetto : tutti al rogo .


Ehhh... nobody expected the spanish inquisition!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi mi fa un riassuntino?


stiamo preparando i pali per impalare candita, il suocero, il marito ,il gatto e  il citofono


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stiamo preparando i pali per impalare candita, il suocero, il marito ,il gatto e il citofono


e della moglie del giulio che non si è accorta di niente? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




lapidatina veloce veloce ?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stiamo preparando i pali per impalare candita, il suocero, il marito ,il gatto e  il citofono



E la suocera che sa ma molto probabilmente non vuole vedere?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E la suocera che sa ma molto probabilmente non vuole vedere?


quella la usiamo per ungere i pali


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e della moglie del giulio che non si è accorta di niente?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Ho scritto la stessa cosa racchia


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> stiamo preparando i pali per impalare candita, il suocero, il marito ,il gatto e  il citofono


Si parla sempre di sesso anale su questo Forum ....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

in pratica ci state palleggiando.....


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho scritto la stessa cosa racchia


a lei le ficco io la lancia nel costato.
questa cretina che non si è accorta di niente e ha lasciato che succedesse il patatrak


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Si parla sempre di sesso anale su questo Forum ....


questo però si differenzia da quello di cui abbiamo parlato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma ti ragguaglierà meglio oscuro che è l'esperto del ramo


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no perchè?
> discutiamone


 
Anch'io, per quanto la legge la pensi diversamente, trovo che farsi il suocero sia meno grave che non farsi il proprio padre o fratello...*per quanto schifoso sia* (lo dico prima di essere lapidata)


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Candita la vedo come una donna con molti problemi, ma davvero molti che non riesce a distinguere passione da foja. lei è debole, il suo caro suocero per me si è accorto della cosa ed ha sfruttato il tutto, mi spiace, ma a lei do scusanti, a lui solo aggravanti.
Spero che il figlio non scopra mai questo, perchè lui avrebbe tutto il diritto di fare marmellata del padre e non sto scherzando, in effetti a volte succcede ed anche se queste persone finiscono in galera, mi verrebbe voglia di stringere la mano.
ma è vero che finire in galera sarebbe la cosa giusta, ovviamente con gente con molta ma molta astinenza ed un bigolo dai 20 cm in su!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a lei le ficco io la lancia nel costato.
> questa cretina che non si è accorta di niente e ha lasciato che succedesse il patatrak



Capisco lui... ma l'istinto femminile della suocera messo a tacere non si puo'


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Anch'io, per quanto la legge la pensi diversamente, trovo che farsi il suocero sia meno grave che non farsi il proprio padre o fratello...*per quanto schifoso sia* (lo dico prima di essere lapidata)


io te la tiro a te in un occhio e tu la tiri a me?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Anch'io, per quanto la legge la pensi diversamente, trovo che farsi il suocero sia meno grave che non farsi il proprio padre o fratello...*per quanto schifoso sia* (lo dico prima di essere lapidata)


mettiti in fila; dopo il citofono tocca a te!!


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capisco lui... ma l'istinto femminile della suocera messo a tacere non si puo'


probabilmente lei era sessualmente interessata al padre di lei..


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> probabilmente lei era sessualmente interessata al padre di lei..


o al suo di suocero...


----------



## Old sperella (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> probabilmente lei era sessualmente interessata al padre di lei..


bru , a te beautiful fa una pippa


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

*Oh trollione*



danut ha detto:


> *Candita la vedo come una donna con molti *problemi, ma davvero molti che non riesce a distinguere passione da foja. lei è debole, il suo caro suocero per me si è accorto della cosa ed ha sfruttato il tutto, mi spiace, ma a lei do scusanti, a lui solo aggravanti.
> Spero che il figlio non scopra mai questo, perchè lui avrebbe tutto il diritto di fare marmellata del padre e non sto scherzando, in effetti a volte succcede ed anche se queste persone finiscono in galera, mi verrebbe voglia di stringere la mano.
> ma è vero che finire in galera sarebbe la cosa giusta, ovviamente con gente con molta ma molta astinenza ed un bigolo dai 20 cm in su!


Tu invece problemi zero


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> bru , a te beautiful fa una pippa


lo so lo so , dovevo scrivere sceneggiature


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Candita la vedo come una donna con molti problemi, ma davvero molti che non riesce a distinguere passione da foja. lei è debole, il suo caro suocero per me si è accorto della cosa ed ha sfruttato il tutto, mi spiace, ma a lei do scusanti, a lui solo aggravanti.
> Spero che il figlio non scopra mai questo, perchè lui avrebbe tutto il diritto di fare marmellata del padre e non sto scherzando, in effetti a volte succcede ed anche se queste persone finiscono in galera, mi verrebbe voglia di stringere la mano.
> ma è vero che finire in galera sarebbe la cosa giusta, ovviamente con gente con molta ma molta astinenza ed un bigolo dai 20 cm in su!


 
No, guarda, Danut, mi spiace ma nessuna scusante neppure per lei. Siamo su due livelli diversi, certo, ma io scusanti non ne vedo e non mi risulta che lei ne abbia cercate, del resto. Ha accennato di aver avuto a dei problemi ma non mi pare abbia cercato di giustificarsi in alcun modo nascondendosi dietro pregresse disgrazie familiari. Lei è venuta qui, ha fatto mea culpa per essersi scopata il suocero ed essersene innamorata e poi, a quanto pare, ha finalmente deciso di lasciare quel poveraccio del marito


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Capisco lui... ma l'istinto femminile della suocera messo a tacere non si puo'


Lettrice, accade spessissimo che uno dei due coniugi finga di non vedere cosa fa l'altro, anche in situazioni ben più gravi: incesto e pedofilia, per esempio.


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Scusate, ma a me questa storia ha fatto raggelare il sangue, è la prima volta che penso che forse non avere mio padre è un vantaggio, penso a quando sarò padre, al fatto che non potrei fare a mio figlio una cosa del genere neppure se sposa una mega gnocca, sia per lui sia per la madre di lui!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lettrice, accade spessissimo che uno dei due coniugi finga di non vedere cosa fa l'altro, anche in situazioni ben più gravi: incesto e pedofilia, per esempio.


La so Rock... ma io sto cazzeggiando


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mettiti in fila; dopo il citofono tocca a te!!


 
Lasciam stare va, ieri sera ho visto "Il cacciatore di aquiloni" dopo aver letto il libro e, anche se sono contro la pena di morte a prescindere, trovo la lapidazione una cosa di una disumanità unica...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Lasciam stare va, ieri sera ho visto "Il cacciatore di aquiloni" dopo aver letto il libro e, anche se sono contro la pena di morte a prescindere, trovo la lapidazione una cosa di una disumanità unica...


veramente qui si discuteva d'impalare non di lapidare


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> La so Rock... ma io sto cazzeggiando


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Lei è venuta qui, ha fatto mea culpa per essersi scopata il suocero ed essersene innamorata e poi, a quanto pare, ha finalmente deciso di lasciare quel poveraccio del marito


Io a volte non capisco le donne, ma come si fa ad innamorarsi di uno che si scopa e basta? Che rapporto c'è? Poi un vecchio senza alcun valore, un porco senza senso. 
Candita continuo a dire che ha problemi forti, problemi che la portano a cercare sicurezze dove non dovrebbe cercarle, ma dovrebbe stare sola per del bel tempo a pensare a cosa cavolo ha fatto, perchè si è anche lei colpevole e soprattutto perchè si è invaghita di un vecchio porco.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io a volte non capisco le donne, ma come si fa ad innamorarsi di uno che si scopa e basta? Che rapporto c'è? Poi un vecchio senza alcun valore, un porco senza senso.
> Candita continuo a dire che ha problemi forti, problemi che la portano a cercare sicurezze dove non dovrebbe cercarle, ma dovrebbe stare sola per del bel tempo a pensare a cosa cavolo ha fatto, perchè si è anche lei colpevole e soprattutto perchè si è invaghita di un vecchio porco.


 
non è una questione di donne è una questione di senso della realtà....

candida nn ne ha....


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> veramente qui si discuteva d'impalare non di lapidare


 
Ah bhè, allora l'impalatura mi va bene! Ma bello oliato eh


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Io a volte non capisco le donne, ma come si fa ad innamorarsi di uno che si scopa e basta*? Che rapporto c'è? Poi un vecchio senza alcun valore, un porco senza senso.
> Candita continuo a dire che ha problemi forti, problemi che la portano a cercare sicurezze dove non dovrebbe cercarle, ma dovrebbe stare sola per del bel tempo a pensare a cosa cavolo ha fatto, perchè si è anche lei colpevole e soprattutto perchè si è invaghita di un vecchio porco.


 

Perchè lui ti scopa e basta ma a te dice che è innamorato?


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Perchè lui ti scopa e basta ma a te dice che è innamorato?


E scema lei che ci crede allora! BNisogna dimosttrare il proprio amore, non dirlo, le parole valgono zero senza fatti, è una cosa che dico da una vita.  Eppure di donne innamorate delle parole ne vedo tantissime.


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ah bhè, allora l'impalatura mi va bene! Ma bello oliato eh


santoro!!
si contenga!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Giugno 2009)

le donne sono quasi tutte fregnone da quel lato
si fanno fregare con poco dalle parole
basta una parolina dolce detta nei modi e nei tempi giusti
gli occhi innocenti e pungenti allo stesso tempo
e nel frattempo ci si puo anche calare le braghe xche tanto e' fatta


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> le donne sono quasi tutte fregnone da quel lato
> si fanno fregare con poco dalle parole
> basta una parolina dolce detta nei modi e nei tempi giusti
> gli occhi innocenti e pungenti allo stesso tempo
> e nel frattempo ci si puo anche calare le braghe xche tanto e' fatta


come stai messo a suocero ale?


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E scema lei che ci crede allora! BNisogna dimosttrare il proprio amore, non dirlo, le parole valgono zero senza fatti, è una cosa che dico da una vita. Eppure di donne innamorate delle parole ne vedo tantissime.


 
Senti Danut non è che le donne siano una massa di ebeti eppure si innamorano di continuo di uomini che le stanno solo scopando. Non è che te lo dicono e basta, agiscono pure come se fossero innamorati, solo che non lo sono ma questo lo scopri dopo...


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come stai messo a suocero ale?


 x aver un suocero bisogna anche avere una moglie.....
magari metto un annuncio su quei giornaletti......
facciamo la maialata in famiglia?


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> le donne sono quasi tutte fregnone da quel lato
> si fanno fregare con poco dalle parole
> basta una parolina dolce detta nei modi e nei tempi giusti
> gli occhi innocenti e pungenti allo stesso tempo
> e nel frattempo ci si puo anche calare le braghe xche tanto e' fatta


 

Oh bondì maestro...comunque analisi azzeccata purtroppo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Gli uomini sanno dire la cosa giusta nel momento giusto se volgiono qualcosa, cercano le tue debolezze e le usano, ti danno ciò di cui hai bisogno ma solo per il tempo necessario ad arrivare alla scopata


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Oh bondì maestro...


 eccellenza e' sufficiente


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E scema lei che ci crede allora! BNisogna dimosttrare il proprio amore, non dirlo, le parole valgono zero senza fatti, è una cosa che dico da una vita.  Eppure di donne innamorate delle parole ne vedo tantissime.


perchè di uomini così non ce ne sono?


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> facciamo la maialata in famiglia?


io faccio la suocera e tu il nuoro?


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè di uomini così non ce ne sono?


 
Solo virtuali...


----------



## Old Angel (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Oh bondì maestro...comunque analisi azzeccata purtroppo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La cosa strana per di più, e che di sta cosa ne siete pure consapevoli


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io faccio la suocera e tu il nuoro?


 magari io faccio il conato e tu fai il vomito......


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> magari io faccio il conato e tu fai il vomito......


io passo


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> La cosa strana per di più, e che di sta cosa ne siete pure consapevoli


 
Già. La cosa assurda è proprio quella, che anche quando ci rendiamo conto che erano solo parole non riusciamo a non amarvi comunque...a voi, invece, riesce perfettamente...


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io passo


 ma dovevamo avere un rapporto di natura sessuale io e te.....mi va bene anche mentre dormi....nn ho problemi


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Io a volte non capisco le donne, ma come si fa ad innamorarsi di uno che si scopa e basta? Che rapporto c'è? Poi un vecchio senza alcun valore, un porco senza senso.
> Candita continuo a dire che ha problemi forti, problemi che la portano a cercare sicurezze dove non dovrebbe cercarle, ma dovrebbe stare sola per del bel tempo a pensare a cosa cavolo ha fatto, perchè si è anche lei colpevole e soprattutto perchè si è invaghita di un vecchio porco.


 non avrei mai pensato di arrivare a dire che sei più tollerante tu di molti altri....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   (dove la tolleranza è un valore positivo che non significa non 'condannare' ma almeno dare quel minimo di attenuanti che portino a credere in un recupero umano... )


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Perchè lui ti scopa e basta ma a te dice che è innamorato?


 però in effetti cosa ami se manco lo conosci? se in pratica non ci parli e se quello che fate è solo sesso?


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> però in effetti cosa ami se manco lo conosci? se in pratica non ci parli e se quello che fate è solo sesso?


 
Ma chi dice che sia così, scusa? Chi dice che gli amanti non parlino? Il problema è cosa uno ti dice quando parla! Se dice una marea di balle per portarti a letto tu magari gli credi, perchè no? Magari il suocero di candita ci avrà pure parlato con lei, mica lo sappiamo!


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

ma un vecchio bavoso dai!!!! Suvvia, ci saprà fare anche con le parole ma poi la dentiera??? 
E se fosse stato il fratellino di 14 anni a provarci? Che avrebbe fatto lei, si sarebbe scopato anche quello perchè il vino...la situazione...la voglia di essere apprezzati perchè si hanno problemi e poi via direttamente in galera senza passare dal via!
Qua ci sono problemi alla base di Candita e lei se ne deve rendere conto, lei non ha mai amato suo marito e manco si è innamorata di suo suocero, lei ha creduto tutto quello di certo ma era una totale finzione della sua mente, perchè un vecchio porco come lui che ovviamente non lascerebbe una moglie le cose  le mette in chiaro...soprattutto con la moglie di suo figlio.
Adesso io vorrei sentire Candita, che problemi avevi prima di conoscere il tuo caro e cornuto maritino?


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> *Adesso io vorrei sentire Candita*, che problemi avevi prima di conoscere il tuo caro e cornuto maritino?


mò te la chiamo..


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non avrei mai pensato di arrivare a dire che sei più tollerante tu di molti altri....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grande, io ho comprensione per i problemi umani, mi fanno dispiacere le persone che si nascondo dietro ad un problema banale per non vedere quello più grosso che sta alla base ed io ho sempre voglia di aiutarli a capirsi e capire.
Dal lato mio dentro di me provo un odio unico verso la mia ex, che mi ha usato, umilato e preso in giro ed ha avuto anche l'occasione di fare la permalosa, se una persona si rende conto dell'errore, si scusa e si pente di come ha condotto la cosa io la considero una persona di grande valore, più di chi non sbaglia, perchè ci vuole molta forza per chiedere perdono e pentirsi sinceramente del male fatto.


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> ma un vecchio bavoso dai!!!! Suvvia, ci saprà fare anche con le parole ma poi la dentiera???
> E se fosse stato il fratellino di 14 anni a provarci? Che avrebbe fatto lei, si sarebbe scopato anche quello perchè il vino...la situazione...la voglia di essere apprezzati perchè si hanno problemi e poi via direttamente in galera senza passare dal via!
> Qua ci sono problemi alla base di Candita e lei se ne deve rendere conto, lei non ha mai amato suo marito e manco si è innamorata di suo suocero, lei ha creduto tutto quello di certo ma era una totale finzione della sua mente, perchè un vecchio porco come lui che ovviamente non lascerebbe una moglie le cose le mette in chiaro...soprattutto con la moglie di suo figlio.
> Adesso io vorrei sentire Candita, che problemi avevi prima di conoscere il tuo caro e cornuto maritino?


 
Ma che ne sai? Magari il suocero la dentiera non ce l'ha proprio (i miei han la stessa età e non sono vecchi nè bavosi) e lei ha detto di essersene innamorata. Può farti schifo l'idea ma credo lei sappia meglio di noi cosa provava, o no?


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai? Magari il suocero la dentiera non ce l'ha proprio (i miei han la stessa età e non sono vecchi nè bavosi) e lei ha detto di essersene innamorata. *Può farti schifo l'idea ma credo lei sappia meglio di noi cosa provava, o no*?


mi vuoi sposare? quindi il tuo babbo è un bell'ometto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Un padre così non ha diritto a vivere, nessun genitore così orrendo ha diritto a vivere.


 
sempre equilibrato e pacato


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sempre equilibrato e pacato


 
pauroso ! tant'è che uccidere sarà un valore, ma dalle mie parti non l'hanno mica insegnato


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi vuoi sposare? quindi il tuo babbo è un bell'ometto?


 
Certo! L'è il mì babbo!!!


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sempre equilibrato e pacato


Un padre così è un padre degenere, meeriterebbe che il figlio gli desse tanti calci nella palle tante quante sono le voltte che si è spupazzato la moglie...credi che dopo ne rimarrebbe vivo? forse si, ma credo che dopo delle sue bigliette si potrebbe fare purè.
Io non tollero madri e padri degeneri, anche se un figlio è adulto come un figlio deve rispetto ai genitori lo stesso vale per essi, quando un genitore manca così spudoratamente di rispetto per me meriterebbe solo poche cose e molto brutte. 
Se a questo mondo non ci si può fidare dei propri genitori allora siamo alla frutta, poi continuo a far notare il reato in se.
Non sarà vecchio e  bavoso, ma mi spiace, innamorarsi di un uomo così viscido che si scopa la moglie del figlio anche se era lei stessa la donna davvero è assurdo. Ma come può dire di amare un uomo del genere? Che ne sa di cosa vuol dire solo provare un sentimento se quello più forte che dovrebbe essere quello paterno è inesistente? Possibile che una donna non veda queste cose?


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Certo! L'è il mì babbo!!!












   ma ce lo portiamo in giamaica?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E scema lei che ci crede allora! *BNisogna dimosttrare il proprio amore, non dirlo, le parole valgono zero senza fatti, è una cosa che dico da una vita*. Eppure di donne innamorate delle parole ne vedo tantissime.


io ho preso un appuntino. si sa mai che me lo scordo


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ho preso un appuntino. si sa mai che me lo scordo


se me lo dimentico me lo ricordi anche a me?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> però in effetti cosa ami se manco lo conosci? se in pratica non ci parli e se quello che fate è solo sesso?





lale75 ha detto:


> Ma chi dice che sia così, scusa? Chi dice che gli amanti non parlino? Il problema è cosa uno ti dice quando parla! Se dice una marea di balle per portarti a letto tu magari gli credi, perchè no? Magari il suocero di candita ci avrà pure parlato con lei, mica lo sappiamo!


 
ma scusa lale. guarda che ci ha trombato che non lo conosceva affatto! e di cosa si era innomorata, di grazia?


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Un padre così è un padre degenere, meeriterebbe che il figlio gli desse tanti calci nella palle tante quante sono le voltte che si è spupazzato la moglie...credi che dopo ne rimarrebbe vivo? forse si, ma credo che dopo delle sue bigliette si potrebbe fare purè.
> Io non tollero madri e padri degeneri, anche se un figlio è adulto come un figlio deve rispetto ai genitori lo stesso vale per essi, quando un genitore manca così spudoratamente di rispetto per me meriterebbe solo poche cose e molto brutte.
> Se a questo mondo non ci si può fidare dei propri genitori allora siamo alla frutta, poi continuo a far notare il reato in se.
> Non sarà vecchio e bavoso, ma mi spiace, innamorarsi di un uomo così viscido che si scopa la moglie del figlio anche se era lei stessa la donna davvero è assurdo. Ma come può dire di amare un uomo del genere? Che ne sa di cosa vuol dire solo provare un sentimento se quello più forte che dovrebbe essere quello paterno è inesistente? Possibile che una donna non veda queste cose?


se vedesse altro sarebbe un mulino con le pale e sposterebbe solo acqua  in una sola direzione..... con gli angioletti che volano e la marmotta che incarta la cioccolata

ed invece c'è chi si fa la ragazza dell'amico, chi va a trans, chi si fa l'amico, chi si fa l'amante, chi se ne fa due, chi si fa tutti quel che può, c'è chi non fa nulla, e c'è chi parla per la paura d'agire, c'è chi si sfonda e non fa nulla, c'è chi fa del male, c'è chi lo cerca

c'è tanto da imparare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se me lo dimentico me lo ricordi anche a me?


puoi contarci.
per sicurezza comunque ti mando anche una scansione dell'appunto, può sempre tornare utile


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma ce lo portiamo in giamaica?


 
Lascia stare va che mi passava le sigarette indiane qualche anno fa, gliele regalava un amico e a lui facevano schifo quindi le dava a me...non chiedermi che caxxo ci sta dentro ma sanno proprio da canna


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Lascia stare va che mi passava le sigarette indiane qualche anno fa, gliele regalava un amico e a lui facevano schifo quindi le dava a me...non chiedermi che caxxo ci sta dentro ma sanno proprio da canna


quelle coniche ? su cui vedi la vena della foglia ? 

strabuone, da fumare ....


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> se vedesse altro sarebbe un mulino con le pale e sposterebbe solo acqua in una sola direzione..... con gli angioletti che volano e la marmotta che incarta la cioccolata
> 
> ed invece c'è chi si fa la ragazza dell'amico, chi va a trans, chi si fa l'amico, chi si fa l'amante, chi se ne fa due, chi si fa tutti quel che può, c'è chi non fa nulla, e c'è chi parla per la paura d'agire, c'è chi si sfonda e non fa nulla, c'è chi fa del male, c'è chi lo cerca
> 
> c'è tanto da imparare


 mi sembri rino gaetano...........


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma scusa lale. guarda che ci ha trombato che non lo conosceva affatto! e di cosa si era innomorata, di grazia?


 
All'inizio sarà stato solo un prurito alle parti intime ma 'sta storia durava da due anni, può anche essere che si sia innamorata...almeno questo è quello che lei ci dice, che se ne è innamorata! Tutti concordi sul fatto che tromarsi il suocero sia una merdata, dico solo che se lei dice che poi si è innamorata non è che possiamo dirle "no non è vero"...e l'amore è come la Pasqua: quando arriva arriva


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> quelle coniche ? su cui vedi la vena della foglia ?
> 
> strabuone, da fumare ....


 
Quelle quelle! 'na figata!


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sembri rino gaetano...........


 
Grande tu non me la racconti giusta, tu leggi nei miei pensieri .... 

ed infatti son tre giorni che ascolto rino a manetta mentra vado al lavoro .....

ed il cielo è sempre più bluuuuuuuuuuuu !  

	
	
		
		
	


	





arrivo sorridente !


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> All'inizio sarà stato solo un prurito alle parti intime ma 'sta storia durava da due anni, può anche essere che si sia innamorata...almeno questo è quello che lei ci dice, che se ne è innamorata! Tutti concordi sul fatto che tromarsi il suocero sia una merdata, dico solo che se lei dice che poi si è innamorata non è che possiamo dirle "no non è vero"...e l'amore è come la Pasqua: quando arriva arriva


che l'amore quando arriva arriva, è vero. ma che questa non è una giustificazione perché questo amore NON DOVEVA arrivare, dato che non ci avrebbe dovuto trombare, ne conveniamo?


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Quelle quelle! 'na figata!


 
vabè che non fumo più, o meglio solo in occasioni buone e non più d'una al mese .... ma bbbona  

	
	
		
		
	


	





quelle mi piacevano un bordello ! sò bone ! gustose 








queste son con il pacchetto fighetto, io avevo quelle con il pacco in carta da forno colorata


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che l'amore quando arriva arriva, è vero. ma che questa non è una giustificazione perché questo amore NON DOVEVA arrivare, dato che non ci avrebbe dovuto trombare, ne conveniamo?


 e angelo mi sembra Antonio col discorso sulla tombra di giulio cesare, dal Giulio Cesare di shakespeare..... 
scusate, mi sto montando la testa con la storia delle somiglianze dello stile!!!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> Grande tu non me la racconti giusta, tu leggi nei miei pensieri ....
> 
> ed infatti son tre giorni che ascolto rino a manetta mentra vado al lavoro .....
> 
> ...


Lo immagino!!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e angelo mi sembra Antonio col discorso sulla tombra di giulio cesare, dal Giulio Cesare di shakespeare.....
> scusate, mi sto montando la testa con la storia delle somiglianze dello stile!!!


Questa orazione funebre mi ricorda qualcosa ... qualcuno .... tanto tempo fa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Questa orazione funebre mi ricorda qualcosa ... qualcuno .... tanto tempo fa


non è che ce la rifaresti? io mi divertii


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e angelo mi sembra Antonio col discorso sulla *tombra* di giulio cesare, dal Giulio Cesare di shakespeare.....
> scusate, mi sto montando la testa con la storia delle somiglianze dello stile!!!


 
il tuo inconscio cosa sta cercando di dirmi?


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Allora, lei si è innamorata di lui o del suo salsicciotto? No perchè ho compreso che a lui interessasse solo far lavorare in minera il suo salsicciotto, mentre lei si faceva voli pindarici sull'amore. E' fenomenale come un salsicciotto possa essere scambiato per amore.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Allora, lei si è innamorata di lui o del suo salsicciotto? No perchè ho compreso che a lui interessasse solo far lavorare in minera il suo salsicciotto, mentre lei si faceva voli pindarici sull'amore. E' fenomenale come un salsicciotto possa essere scambiato per amore.


ma che ne sai di quelli che si sono detti? 

mica sei giulio, eh?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è che ce la rifaresti? io mi divertii


divertii molto anche me.
Anche la storia delle winx era carina. se non fossi stato nella mia fase hannibal lecter ci saremmo divertititi.
oggi si è polemizzato. ma con garbo. Tu ci sei mancata. Lo dico senza ironia.


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che ne sai di quelli che si sono detti?
> 
> mica sei giulio, eh?


 
edit (troppo irruento) 

angelo .... sai che danut  è un super dio, saprà ben in chi immedesimarsi e quando  

	
	
		
		
	


	





giudica, sforna sentenze e piani di morte, se non è dio chi è ? misterx ?


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

ma anche se le avesse detto ogni cosa ddel mondo, era evidentemente una cazzata! ma non si rendeva conto che era un vecchio che si è trovato carne giovane a disposizione e lei non era altro che quello? Facciamo confronti moglie sua e moglie del figlio chi la vince?
Candita ha molti problemi e lo ripeto, perchè una persona senza alcun problema neppure la prima trombata avrebbe fatto e non diciamo che era colpa del vino ecc ecc, perchè chi beve e poi tromba...molto spesso ha bevuto per trombare.
Classica situazione uomo sposato ed amante che mai si risolve e oltretutto lei era la nuora! 
Fra tutte quelle persone vorrei solo dare una pacca sui denti al suocero, far pensare Candita a quello che è riuscita a fare e cercare di aiutare figlio e madre che sono le due persone incolpevoli di un vecchio puttaniere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> divertii molto anche me.
> Anche la storia delle winx era carina. se non fossi stato nella mia fase hannibal lecter ci saremmo divertititi.
> oggi si è polemizzato. ma con garbo. Tu ci sei mancata. Lo dico senza ironia.


ti dirò, secondo me qualsiasi scazzo/scontro nato per cazzate e su queste basato e cresciuto, se non si trascina del rancore, col senno di poi diventa divertente... e anche nell'immediato bisogna trovare qualcosa per riderci su.
fu così per le winx allora, è così con le galline spennate adesso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oggi mi han chiesto di lavorare


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.......*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti dirò, secondo me qualsiasi scazzo/scontro nato per cazzate e su queste basato e cresciuto, se non si trascina del rancore, col senno di poi diventa divertente... e anche nell'immediato bisogna trovare qualcosa per riderci su.
> fu così per le winx allora, è così con le galline spennate adesso
> 
> 
> ...


Come si permettono? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' il primo passo per intentar loro un'azione di risarcimento danni da mobbing


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti dirò, secondo me qualsiasi scazzo/scontro nato per cazzate e su queste basato e cresciuto, se non si trascina del rancore, col senno di poi diventa divertente... e anche nell'immediato bisogna trovare qualcosa per riderci su.
> fu così per le winx allora, è così con le galline spennate adesso
> 
> 
> ...


 
pure a te ! ma noooooooo 

oggi è capitato proprio a tutti, a Sperè, ad Angelo, a Grande a me no  

	
	
		
		
	


	






lo giuro adesso scappo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Come si permettono?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è da una vita che lo sostengo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




devo chiedere a un avvocato se son previsti sconti per tre cause diverse


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Sapete cosa, io comprendo le persone deboli, e le persone che hanno subito torti, ma non tollero e non tollererò mai i carnefici, perchè dovrei tollerare allora l'assassino di mio padre e comprendere il motivo per cui lo ha ucciso, sia mai.
Si sbaglia è vero, Candita ha sbagliato, il suocero invece non ha sbagliato, lo ha fatto consapevolmente, un delitto colposo è un conto, uno preterintenzionale è un altro.
Provo enorme dispiacere per Candita, non sapete come, che si è trovata nelle mandi di un uomo di merda, se non il peggior uomo di merda e mi spiace, non si può e non si deve comprendere il comportamento suo, per via del tollerare siamo capaci di tollerare lo schifo della nostra società, lo schifo che ci è attorno è anche colpa nostra che non facciamo mai nulla per risolverlo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> è da una vita che lo sostengo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puoi fare di meglio. la legge  ti consente oggi di stipulare col tuo legale un "patto di quota lite": assicuratogli un minimo per il lavoro prestato, prenderà di più se vince.
Se perde si fotte, prende il minimo concordato. purchè questo patto sia stipulto per iscritto prima del conferimento dell'incarico


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Puoi fare di meglio. la legge ti consente oggi di stipulare col tuo legale un "patto di quota lite": assicuratogli un minimo per il lavoro prestato, prenderà di più se vince.
> Se perde si fotte, prende il minimo concordato. purchè questo patto sia stipulto per iscritto prima del conferimento dell'incarico


ma va? 

ma ogni avvocato non è "spacializzato" in determinati campi o basta la distinzione civile / penale?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma va?
> 
> ma ogni avvocato non è "spacializzato" in determinati campi o basta la distinzione civile / penale?


Aggiungo che poiché in Italia ci sono più avvocati che esponenti delle forze dell'ordine e che poiché c'è una fame nera, potresti anche trovare qualcuno che le cause te le fa a prezzo ultraconcorrenziale .... Specie se gli fai intravedere la possibile di esere inserito in un certo circuito di possibili clienti.

Tendenzialmente la distinzione "macro" è tra.
civile, penale, amministrativo, tributario.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Aggiungo che poiché in Italia ci sono più avvocati che esponenti delle forze dell'ordine e che poiché c'è una fame nera, potresti anche trovare qualcuno che le cause te le fa a prezzo ultraconcorrenziale .... *Specie se gli fai intravedere la possibile di esere inserito in un certo circuito di possibili clienti.*
> 
> Tendenzialmente la distinzione "macro" è tra.
> civile, penale, amministrativo, tributario.


se mi fa vincere contro l'enel vedi la gente come gli arriva a frotte  

	
	
		
		
	


	





quanto alla distinzione... non ce la posso fare.


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

non ho letto un solo post di questo thread. dite che merita leggerlo oppure tiro dritto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non ho letto un solo post di questo thread. dite che merita leggerlo oppure tiro dritto?


umpf, bella domanda. se sei in cerca di emozioni forti (di qualsiasi natura), merita leggerlo


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> umpf, bella domanda. se sei in cerca di emozioni forti (di qualsiasi natura), merita leggerlo


 mi spaventa quel "di qualsiasi natura"...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi spaventa quel "di qualsiasi natura"...


potrebbe scattare l'embolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





vuoi un riassunto in due parole?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2009)

la parte migliore sono le ultime pagine 
in cui piano piano tutti hanno smesso di parlare del suocero e della nuora per dedicarsi ad articolati discorsi su tutt'altro
inframezzati da danut che, salvo leggeri decrementi di spirito vendicativo, continua a sproloquiare di quanto sono zozzi i protagonisti della storia originaria e come dovrebbero essere rispettivamente rieducati alla civile convivenza


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potrebbe scattare l'embolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non osavo...spara!


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la parte migliore sono le ultime pagine
> in cui piano piano tutti hanno smesso di parlare del suocero e della nuora per dedicarsi ad articolati discorsi su tutt'altro
> inframezzati da danut che, salvo leggeri decrementi di spirito vendicativo, continua a sproloquiare di quanto sono zozzi i protagonisti della storia originaria e come dovrebbero essere rispettivamente rieducati alla civile convivenza


 sono 113 pagine... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che intendi per ultime?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non osavo...spara!


candita è moglie da due anni circa. da due anni circa, meno il tempo del viaggio di nozze, tradisce il marito con il papà di lui, tale giulio, con il quale ha trombato per la prima volta nella casa che questi aveva comprato per la novella coppia di sposini, quando ha accompagnato la neosposa a vederla (la casa, si intende). 
lei, ora, che prima vedeva giulio come un padre, lo ama. alla follia. lo ama tantissimo. vorrebbe che giulio mollasse la famiglia per scappare assieme. ma giulio, colpo di scena, non ci pensa neanche per scherzo.
lei dopo due anni di questa storia, si sente finalmente in colpa nei confronti del marito e decide di chiudere (dopo una giornata sul forum) senza però dirgli che si tromba il padre.

tutto il resto, è delirio maggiore a questo.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> candita è moglie da due anni circa. da due anni circa, meno il tempo del viaggio di nozze, tradisce il marito con il papà di lui, tale giulio, con il quale ha trombato per la prima volta nella casa che questi aveva comprato per la novella coppia di sposini, quando ha accompagnato *la neosposa a vederla (la casa, si intende)*.
> lei, ora, che prima vedeva giulio come un padre, lo ama. alla follia. lo ama tantissimo. vorrebbe che giulio mollasse la famiglia per scappare assieme. ma giulio, colpo di scena, non ci pensa neanche per scherzo.
> lei dopo due anni di questa storia, si sente finalmente in colpa nei confronti del marito e decide di chiudere (dopo una giornata sul forum) senza però dirgli che si tromba il padre.
> 
> tutto il resto, è delirio maggiore a questo.


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> candita è moglie da due anni circa. da due anni circa, meno il tempo del viaggio di nozze, tradisce il marito con il papà di lui, tale giulio, con il quale ha trombato per la prima volta nella casa che questi aveva comprato per la novella coppia di sposini, quando ha accompagnato la neosposa a vederla (la casa, si intende).
> lei, ora, che prima vedeva giulio come un padre, lo ama. alla follia. lo ama tantissimo. vorrebbe che giulio mollasse la famiglia per scappare assieme. ma giulio, colpo di scena, non ci pensa neanche per scherzo.
> lei dopo due anni di questa storia, si sente finalmente in colpa nei confronti del marito e decide di chiudere (dopo una giornata sul forum) senza però dirgli che si tromba il padre.
> 
> tutto il resto, è delirio maggiore a questo.


 ok. ho deciso che merita. ci rileggiamo fra un paio di giorni...


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che l'amore quando arriva arriva, è vero. ma che questa non è una giustificazione perché questo amore NON DOVEVA arrivare, dato che non ci avrebbe dovuto trombare, ne conveniamo?


 
Ne conveniamo!


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> vabè che non fumo più, o meglio solo in occasioni buone e non più d'una al mese .... ma bbbona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Anch'io...pacchettino di carta rosa


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sono 113 pagine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tanto hai deciso di leggerlo tutto ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Giugno 2009)

..dite a Reale che c'è anche un rientro della pecora...


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ..dite a Reale che c'è anche un rientro della pecora...


 dove...come...quando?
sto avendo un'aritmia, te lo dico...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> dove...come...quando?
> sto avendo un'aritmia, te lo dico...


Diciamo che la discussione verte su queste tre considerazioni:

1) E' più grave che nuora e suocero si diano alla copula selvaggia a danno dell'ignaro marito/figlio.
2) E' più grave andare a 200 km/h sul g.r.a.
3) E' più grave che un marito tradisca la moglie con una pecora (la posizione scelta per l'amore è ovvia ed etimologicamente consequenziale, ma non c'è dato sapere se la bestiola fosse consenziente o meno...)

Buona lettura


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Diciamo che la discussione verte su queste tre considerazioni:
> 
> 1) E' più grave che nuora e suocero si diano alla copula selvaggia a danno dell'ignaro marito/figlio.
> 2) E' più grave andare a 200 km/h sul g.r.a.
> ...


 pensavo in un rientro ingrande stile....sei proprio insensibile...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Diciamo che la discussione verte su queste tre considerazioni:
> 
> 1) E' più grave che nuora e suocero si diano alla copula selvaggia a danno dell'ignaro marito/figlio.
> 2) E' più grave andare a 200 km/h sul g.r.a.
> ...


si potrebbe avere il link del 3d sulla pecora?


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si potrebbe avere il link del 3d sulla pecora?


 prova a cercare tutti i thread di "disperata", credo che l'utente moglie del pecoraro avesse quel nick.


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

*amoremio*

stasera sono buono, ecco il link..ma c'è anche un altro thread che puoi leggere..si intitola appecoronamenti...
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=8166


----------



## Iago (9 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Diciamo che la discussione verte su queste tre considerazioni:
> 
> 1) E' più grave che nuora e suocero si diano alla copula selvaggia a danno dell'ignaro marito/figlio.
> 2) E' più grave andare a 200 km/h sul g.r.a.
> ...




....era consenziente...


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ....era consenziente...


 questo non è stato mai dato saperlo...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> stasera sono buono, ecco il link..ma c'è anche un altro thread che puoi leggere..si intitola appecoronamenti...
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=8166


grazie ho dato un'occhiata al volo
magari approfondirò
ma ad una prima impressione trovo che i toni di disperata assomiglino alquanto a quelli di candita
.. che più o meno anche come età ...
ma per chi non lo sapesse io:
ho pensato fosse una bufala
e
che i toni assomigliassero anche a quelli di Belmanzo

...mmmm
...la bufala inventata da Candita ...
.... gli scherzi di Belmanzo....
... la pecora di Disperata...
un certo filo conduttore sembra esserci

ma magari è un'idea sviata


----------



## Iago (9 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> grazie ho dato un'occhiata al volo
> magari approfondirò
> ma ad una prima impressione trovo che i toni di disperata assomiglino alquanto a quelli di candita
> .. che più o meno anche come età ...
> ...


Belmanzo non l'ho letto proprio e non posso dire, ma Candita a volte (ma molto sottilmente quindi azzardo molto) mi ha dato l'impressione che scrivesse un uomo, ma anche qui non ho letto a braccia, ma solo i suoi 38 interventi tutti insieme...Disperata mi sembrava autentica......poi...........


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Belmanzo non l'ho letto proprio e non posso dire, ma Candita a volte (ma molto sottilmente quindi azzardo molto) mi ha dato l'impressione che scrivesse un uomo, ma anche qui non ho letto a braccia, ma solo i suoi 38 interventi tutti insieme...Disperata mi sembrava autentica......poi...........


non so magari era l'originale.
ma mi è parso strano che potesse attribuire ai "suoi proibizionismi", cioè al fatto di aver detto al marito che non voleva essere tradita, la decisione del marito di farsi la pecora.
poi una certa prontezza nel rizelarsi ...
non so...
sicuramente sbaglio 
sono impressioni


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

amoremio scusami, am tu sei registrata da marzo e hai chiesto il link, ma hai già impressioni su disperata e fai paragoni...a ME viene un dubbio


----------



## Iago (9 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non so magari era l'originale.
> ma mi è parso strano che potesse attribuire ai "suoi proibizionismi", cioè al fatto di aver detto al marito che non voleva essere tradita, la decisione del marito di farsi la pecora.
> poi una certa prontezza nel rizelarsi ...
> non so...
> ...



...si dovrebbe approfondire, ma ormai tendo a dimenticare rapidamente e quindi non posso esserti d'aiuto...a me risultò tanto simpatica, al forum no.

(per esser felici bisogna avere la memoria corta...è così?)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...si dovrebbe approfondire, ma ormai tendo a dimenticare rapidamente e quindi non posso esserti d'aiuto...a me risultò tanto simpatica, al forum no.
> 
> (per esser felici bisogna avere la memoria corta...è così?)


o farsi 'na cura 'a base 'e fosforo....


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

Insomma brugola sei persona intelligente....a parte sta storia dei 200 che il sign.fedifrago è andato a ripescare....al di là del cattivo gusto e non è una novita...non è per niente attinente...!!La moralità,l'etica ed il rispetto della persona sono un discorso....non rispettare i limiti di velocità un altro...!Credo che non esista cosa sia più grave o meno...perchè le due cose son su piani completamente diversi!!Poi e ne sono convinto credo che l'intransigenza nel deplorare la situazione di Candita dia fastidio a quelli che nella vita di comportamenti lineari ne hanno ben pochi....!!Mettere sullo stesso piano che alle 3 del mattino con il g.r.a deserto sia andato a 200 mi metterebbe nella posizione di non poter giudicare schifosi i personaggi di questo 3 d? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Io continuo dire che le probabilità di creare turbative con il mio comportamento eran decisamente basse.....!Adesso anche chi non da la precedenza a destra potrebbe uccidere il povero ciclista sprovveduto...vi sembrano concetti passabili?in ultimo per rettificare ciò che ha detto il GESTORE..non si trattava di nessuna garina,ne fra garine di colleghi....!Ripeto non pago il canone RAi quindi?


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto non pago il canone RAi quindi?


manco io, mai pagato.
e allora?


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

E allora anche tu non puoi permetterti giudizi sull'integrità morale altrui...capito?


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora anche tu non puoi permetterti giudizi sull'integrità morale altrui...capito?


ma io a parte quello sono candida come un giglio


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

Rispetti i limiti?Dai la precedenza?In autostrada occupi la corsia più a destra?Rispetti la distanza di sicurezza?Brugola attenta a quello che affermi.....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Cmq ora sappiamo che non paghi il canone....!!!


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rispetti i limiti?Dai la precedenza?In autostrada occupi la corsia più a destra?Rispetti la distanza di sicurezza?Brugola attenta a quello che affermi.....!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fosse l'unica cosa che non pago..


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*.........*

Bebe bene...ne terrò conto....ora son c.... tuoi...ci devi solo provare a scrivere che non sei d'accordo con me.....!!


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bebe bene...ne terrò conto....ora son c.... tuoi...ci devi solo provare a scrivere che non sei d'accordo con me.....!!


non sono d'accordo con te


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

Sarai monitorata costantemente....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarai monitorata costantemente....!!!


e attenzionata


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e attenzionata


ma non segnalata


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

vieni meco 
nada mas


----------



## Grande82 (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *se mi fa vincere contro l'enel vedi la gente come gli arriva a frotte*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OT hai risolto quel problema con la 'dispersione' che avevi? hai capito che il problema era dell'enel?


----------



## Grande82 (10 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> grazie ho dato un'occhiata al volo
> magari approfondirò
> ma ad una prima impressione trovo che i toni di disperata assomiglino alquanto a quelli di candita
> .. che più o meno anche come età ...
> ...


 ma solo io ho pensato che belmanzo fosse giulio, il suocero di candita?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma solo io ho pensato che belmanzo fosse giulio, il suocero di candita?


no l'avevo scritto anch'io
anzi avevo pure ringraziato Belm
perchè poco prima che comparisse il 3d di candita avevo risposto a un suo post che quel giorno avevo bisogno di caxxeggiare e il 3d mi sembrava la risposta
poi ho pure insistito notando che l'età del suocero era "casualmente" la stessa della prima incarnazione di belm
poi mi sono sentita in colpa perchè, magari indotta dall'esigenza di caxxeggio, rischiavo di svaccare un 3d del confessionale 
e mi sono ritirata in buon ordine
ma resto della mia idea


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> amoremio scusami, am tu sei registrata da marzo e hai chiesto il link, ma hai già impressioni su disperata e fai paragoni...a ME viene un dubbio


che io sia un troll?
di chi?
comunque ho una certa attitudine, professionalmente affinata, all'analisi di dati, anche testuali.
puoi crederci o no
e comunque io ho parlato di mie impressioni
non di certezze 
penso sia ammissibile


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> che io sia un troll?
> di chi?
> comunque ho una certa attitudine, professionalmente affinata, all'analisi di dati, anche testuali.
> puoi crederci o no
> ...


Chiunque tu sia, e benché mi dai del pirla, è ok per me.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Chiunque tu sia, e benché mi dai del pirla, è ok per me.









grazie
ma non sono un troll.


ah ma allora è vero che ci sei andato in puzza!


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Allora*

Per una porcata simile abbiam scritto 117 post.....scopazzate,comportamenti inverecondi,uno di quei film trash anni 70....con la mitica fenech e il grandissimo renzo montagnani...con la partecipazione straordinaria di quell'altro grandissimo attore non compreso di Alvaruccio Vitali.....TItolo del film:LA MOGLIETTINA E NONNO GIULIO...!!Diciamo che sarebbe bastato definire la questione in 5 0 6 post...invece siam finiti a disquisire di ipotetiche garine nottune sul filo dei 200km h.......ma saremo normali pure noi?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per una porcata simile abbiam scritto 117 post.....scopazzate,comportamenti inverecondi,uno di quei film trash anni 70....con la mitica fenech e il grandissimo renzo montagnani...con la partecipazione straordinaria di quell'altro grandissimo attore non compreso di Alvaruccio Vitali.....TItolo del film:LA MOGLIETTINA E NONNO GIULIO...!!Diciamo che sarebbe bastato definire la questione in 5 0 6 post...invece siam finiti a disquisire di ipotetiche garine nottune sul filo dei 200km h.......ma saremo normali pure noi?


 
117.... il motivo??

visto che non abbiamo certezza sulla veridicità di candida e visto che il dibattito con lei è finito subito... credo che siamo arrivati a tanto solo perchè alcuni hanno reputato altri nn all'altezza di giudicare, commentare o sostenere tesi rispetto a quanto espesso dalla mogliettina tutta pepe....

per 90 post molti si sono limitati a scrivere che io e te siamo 2 coglioni.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















io ripensando a tutta questa storia mi chiedo...

ammesso sia vero.... quanto danno potrebbe fare una del genere se diventasse madre??? mi sono sparato sta mega fissa...

se la tipa restasse incinta.... magari del marito.... caxxo succederebbe??

e se restasse gravida causa padre di lui.... 




















in ogni caso.... un disaster....


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Loscma*

Mi trovi d'accordo....tu pensa sti figli che non sprebbero chi è il nonno,chi il padre,chi lo zio.....a sto punto chi la madre.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !Si appunto anche se mi sento contento di esser coglione....un coglione che va a 200 mica cosa di tutti i giorni....pensa ai professoroni che vanno a 110...che noia......!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

*OT*



Grande82 ha detto:


> OT hai risolto quel problema con la 'dispersione' che avevi? hai capito che il problema era dell'enel?



no, ancora non ho risolto. con l'enel abbiamo però in sospeso la questione del conguaglio derivato dalla sostituzione del contatore. fatta, contrariamente a quanto LORO prevedono, in mia assenza e senza darmi prova alcuna che la lettura del contatore fosse quella da loro indicata.


----------



## Old Becco (11 Giugno 2009)

E' ora di istituire la patente a punti pure per le coppie e un buon esame prima del matrimonio. Non possiamo mica consentire a tutti di sposarsi e di prolificare poi affidare ai servizi sociali i bambini che mettono al mondo. Sarà la cazzata elle sei e mezza del mattino ma vedrete che ci arriveremo. E magari anche un esamino prima di consentire a tutti di scrivere certi post. Perchè l'ideatrice ( o molto più probabilmente l'ideatore) di questo 3D dev'essere un bufalaio fotonico. (gran contaballe).
Buona giornata
Becco


----------



## Grande82 (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, ancora non ho risolto. con l'enel abbiamo però in sospeso la questione del conguaglio derivato dalla sostituzione del contatore. fatta, contrariamente a quanto LORO prevedono, in mia assenza e senza darmi prova alcuna che la lettura del contatore fosse quella da loro indicata.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, ancora non ho risolto. con l'enel abbiamo però in sospeso la questione del conguaglio derivato dalla sostituzione del contatore. fatta, contrariamente a quanto LORO prevedono, in mia assenza e senza darmi prova alcuna che la lettura del contatore fosse quella da loro indicata.


angelo. mi hanno detto che comunque non risarciscono nulla, o una parte assolutamente relativa.

sono bastardi dentro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> angelo. mi hanno detto che comunque non risarciscono nulla, o una parte assolutamente relativa.
> 
> sono bastardi dentro.



non è vero. se come è già successo un giudice stabilisce che il conguaglio è stato fatto in maniera irregolare, questo viene annullato e nulla è più dovuto (ed eventuali acconti già versati tornano al mittente).


----------



## Old Loscma1 (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, ancora non ho risolto. con l'enel abbiamo però in sospeso la questione del conguaglio derivato dalla sostituzione del contatore. fatta, contrariamente a quanto LORO prevedono, in mia assenza e senza darmi prova alcuna che la lettura del contatore fosse quella da loro indicata.


 

se sbaglaino la lettura finale..... scrivi RR al distributare locale appellandoti alla delibera dell'AEEG 138/03 e comunichi quella da te riscontrata...

solitamente finisce li...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> se sbaglaino la lettura finale..... scrivi RR al distributare locale appellandoti alla delibera dell'AEEG 138/03 e comunichi quella da te riscontrata...
> 
> solitamente finisce li...



il problema è questo: non ho avuto modo di riscontrarla. mi hanno portato via il contatore quando non c'ero, non dandomi quindi la possibilità di verificare.


----------



## Old sperella (11 Giugno 2009)

News da Giulios ?


----------



## Old danut (11 Giugno 2009)

Giulios per me ci sta dando dentro, prima con la nuora e poi dopo con la mugliera!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è vero. se come è già successo un giudice stabilisce che il conguaglio è stato fatto in maniera irregolare, questo viene annullato e nulla è più dovuto (ed eventuali acconti già versati tornano al mittente).



e allora mi hanno detto una cazzata, meno male angelo.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> News da Giulios ?



Ciulio le ha regalato una catenina di Damiani 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a parziale risarcimento del danno a lei.la ciovine.



al figlio una mercedes.


alla moglie..no pervenuto.


----------



## Old sperella (11 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciulio le ha regalato una catenina di Damiani
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  quasi quasi invidio la candita


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> quasi quasi invidio la candita




naaaaaaa..fa schifo damiani


----------



## Old sperella (11 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> naaaaaaa..fa schifo damiani


dici che dovrei invidiare il figlio ?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciulio le ha regalato una catenina di Damiani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ...E a noi del forum che ci siamo così appassionati alla vicenda, niente?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Si*

Come no?a noi maschietti 50 confezioni di viagra...tanto nonno giulio vive di quello...e alle femminucce 50 mutandine rosse.....non si sa mai!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come no?a noi maschietti 50 confezioni di viagra...tanto nonno giulio vive di quello...e alle femminucce 50 mutandine rosse.....non si sa mai!!!!!


 la mutandina rossa ???
bleah


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*.......*

Nonno giulio è un generoso...ma la più generosa in famiglia è la moglie del figlio 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  generosissima....!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Giugno 2009)

Mutandine rosse, di quelle già aperte sotto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...che sono di una classe ineguagliabile...


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*.........*

Esattamente quelle!!!


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mutandine rosse, di quelle già aperte sotto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anatema!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mutandine rosse, di quelle già aperte sotto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> Esattamente quelle!!!


no intiendo


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...E a noi del forum che ci siamo così appassionati alla vicenda, niente?













a noi du pappine


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Giugno 2009)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Come no?a noi maschietti 50 confezioni di viagra...tanto nonno giulio vive di quello...e alle femminucce 50 mutandine rosse.....non si sa mai!!!!!



CIULIO!​


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esattamente quelle!!!




in testa ce le mettiamo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Micio*

Seriamente:ma candita che fine ha fatto?Dopo aver visto i nostri commenti si è chiusa in convento con pdre GIULIO....!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente:ma candita che fine ha fatto?Dopo aver visto i nostri commenti si è chiusa in convento con pdre GIULIO....!!!



sta frequentando il prozio di giulio


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*.........*

Certo 82 anni ben portati....è una bella prostata da competizione....!!


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sta frequentando il prozio di giulio


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Giugno 2009)

*seriamente*



oscuro ha detto:


> Certo 82 anni ben portati....è una bella prostata da competizione....!!


ma tu che ne sai di coma tocca il pro-zio?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma tu che ne sai di *coma* tocca il pro-zio?


----------



## Bruja (15 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Amoremio ha detto:


>


Se é depassé lo può toccare come vuole che non cambia una cippa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se é depassé lo può toccare come vuole che non cambia una cippa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... eemmm
art. 410 c.p., da 3 a 6 annihttp://images.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://www.lollymagic.it/public/page/buffystake.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.lollymagic.it/defaultxhtml/qs_Personaggi-Fantastici-Dracula/Conte%2BDracula.html&usg=__jCpTRsHomDUBFkm2GHh1eN6rRV4=&h=450&w=600&sz=68&hl=it&start=3&tbnid=jIkIcyLtXoT5kM:&tbnh=101&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpaletto%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Dit


----------



## Old Papero (16 Giugno 2009)

Che bastardo questo Giulio! Fare una cosa del genere al figlio è veramente da infami. E poi... il suocero andrà sicuramente avanti a viagra, ma che storia schifosa!


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

Papero ha detto:


> . *E poi... il suocero andrà sicuramente avanti a viagra, ma che storia schi*fosa!


e questo è inaccettabile!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




una volta bastava un buon zabaione


----------



## Old Papero (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e questo è inaccettabile!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti!!! Mia madre me lo faceva con la marsala (!!!) quando andavo alle elementari.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (16 Giugno 2009)

...e al colesterolo non ci pensate?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Papero ha detto:


> Infatti!!! Mia madre me lo faceva con la marsala (!!!) quando andavo alle elementari.



la marsala?




















ma non è il marsala???


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...e al colesterolo non ci pensate?


Ciao. che piacere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non credo9 sia reciproco però


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...e al colesterolo non ci pensate?


 
ci si pensa domani..
poi ci si pente


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao. che piacere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che non me ne sono mai andata via...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sei tu che mi eviti...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Guarda che non me ne sono mai andata via...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naaa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non sono d'accordo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ieri per esempio ho scritto minchiate l'intera giornata sino ale 20 e tu non c'eri.
Dov'eri'?  confessa !


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la marsala?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse è la Crema Marsala, un liquore all'uovo che è fatto con il vino Marsala.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

il VOV?
ma in alcune zone della sicilia ho sentito che marsala è declinato al femminile


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il VOV?
> ma in alcune zone della sicilia ho sentito che marsala è declinato al femminile


A volte la Crema Marsala la chiamano Cremovo. Mia madre ci inzuppava i savoiardi del tiramisù.

View attachment 2945


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Forse è la Crema Marsala, un liquore all'uovo che è fatto con il vino Marsala.


Il vero zabaione con marsala pro trombarta che si rispetti è fatto con il liquore puro


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Il vero zabaione con marsala pro trombarta che si rispetti è fatto con il liquore puro


Lo zabaione è giallo, la crema marsala è marrone scuro.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



giobbe ha detto:


> A volte la Crema Marsala la chiamano Cremovo. Mia madre ci inzuppava i savoiardi del tiramisù.
> 
> View attachment 2945


Questo thread induce al peccato di gola, Giobbe. Che per quanto ormai quasi "depenalizzato" è pur sempre un peccato. ma soprattutto rischia di farci schizzare la glicemia a mille. vacci piano caro mio


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

*OT*

a me i dolci non piacciono ma la crema di mascarpone fredda con rhum e banane è una cosa paradisiaca che può dare una svolta alla giornata


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Giugno 2009)

*......*



Asudem ha detto:


> a me i dolci non piacciono ma la crema di mascarpone fredda con rhum e banane è una cosa paradisiaca che può dare una svolta alla giornata


Ho sempre pensato che di te dovevo diffidare ....


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che di te dovevo diffidare ....


e fai bene


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

chi tra voi uomini ha preso il viagra?


----------



## Old Papero (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la marsala?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Sempre chiamata al femminile... ho sbagliato?

edit: 
* 							FETTINE DI VITELLO ALLA MARSALA*​ *FETTINE DI VITELLO 4*
*MARSALA 1 BICCHIERINO*
*FARINA*
*OLIVE NERE A PIACERE*

*INFARINARE LE FETTINE E DORARLE  							NEL BURRO,AGGIUNGERE LA MARSALA E FAR SFUMARE,* *A COTTURA ULTIMATA CONTORNARE CON  							OLIVE*


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me i dolci non piacciono ma la crema di mascarpone fredda con rhum e banane è una cosa paradisiaca che può dare una svolta alla giornata


qualunque dolce munito di crema 
o la crema medesima (aromatizzata rum) con sbriciolatura di amaretti, 
va bene anche la crema al mascarpone, o quella allo zabaione.

astenersi porcate,
come quella di latte o il misto crema/panna.

quella crema corposa,
ma affatto diversa dal budino nella sua gelatinosità,
ma  che anzi si sdilinquisce debordando,
come fosse la mano dell'essere desiderato che ti invita ad accostarti al talamo.

insomma 
CREMA

perfetta se abbondante anche nel bombolone e nei lieviti
(notate ch, appositamente, non parlo di cornetti)
sta bene con tutto
va bene su tutto

anche come macchia

(vuoi mettere:
Amoremio hai una macchia sul tailleur!
eh lo so! mi sono impataccata con l'olio del panino (dell'insalata, del carciofino ecc.)

oppure
Amoremio hai una macchia sul tailleur!
eh lo so! ho fatto colazione con un croissant esuberante, talmente strapieno di crema che me ne ha sbrodolato un po' addosso, non ho potuto far a meno di raccoglierla e ho peggiorato la macchia: ma che libidine!)


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Papero ha detto:


> Sempre chiamata al femminile... ho sbagliato?
> 
> edit:
> *                            FETTINE DI VITELLO ALLA MARSALA*​ *FETTINE DI VITELLO 4*
> *........*


è uguale
praticamente come il maiale e la maiala
solo che la seconda non la trovi nei libri di ricette

ops!
esempio sbagliato?


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

Papero ha detto:


> Sempre chiamata al femminile... ho sbagliato?


secondo me sì , come la  gruviera , la gorgonzola etc


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> secondo me sì , come la  gruviera , la gorgonzola etc



la gruviera??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








vabbè allora anche la limona, la cavolfiora , la mandarina e via dicendo


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

ma ancora qua state 

	
	
		
		
	


	






novità?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi tra voi uomini ha preso il viagra?


mo' te lo dicono...


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la gruviera???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mai sentito ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




il top è le fichi d'india


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me i dolci non piacciono ma la crema di mascarpone fredda con rhum e banane è una cosa paradisiaca che può dare una svolta alla giornata


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mai sentito ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e passami la pana o la sfilatina??


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mo' te lo dicono...


ma come?
siamo amici
siamo contingui


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e passami la pana o la sfilatina??
















   no , quello no ! ma le altre sono citazioni reali


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mai sentito ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... ehm
sempre in sicilia ho sentito parlare del fico al femminile,
...
non solo l'articolo

la prima volta quasi cappottavo da ferma


----------



## Old Papero (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> .... ehm
> sempre in sicilia ho sentito parlare del fico al femminile,
> ...
> non solo l'articolo
> ...


Lo vedi che sbagliano loro??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io il Viagra l'ho provato una volta, me lo dette un amico farmacista. Si guadagna in tenuta e si perde in sensibilità...

un pò come le Michelin da acqua


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Papero ha detto:


> Lo vedi che sbagliano loro??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e bravo il paperello che non ha problemi a dircelo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








sensibilità tua a o di lei? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e per finire....ma si vede blu davvero??


----------



## Old Papero (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e bravo il paperello che non ha problemi a dircelo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sensibilità mia... cioè... come dire... è un pò come alla seconda o terza volta che lo fai... piace più a lei che a lui...

Più che blu vedi rosso


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> secondo me sì , come la gruviera , la gorgonzola etc


 Spere! se OSI dire ancora LA gorgonzola ti faccio bannare a vita!!!


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Spere! se OSI dire ancora LA gorgonzola ti faccio bannare a vita!!!


miiii come sei protettiva nei confronti di quel formaggio striato e puzzolente


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> miiii come sei protettiva nei confronti di quel formaggio striato e *puzzolente*








  questo è troppo! prenderò provvedimenti seri!


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> questo è troppo! *prenderò provvedimenti seri*!


tipo ?


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> tipo ?


 
scaricherò a casa tua un camion pieno di forme di gorgo in modo tale che tu possa imparare ad apprezzarlo


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> scaricherò a casa tua un camion pieno di forme di gorgo in modo tale che tu possa imparare ad apprezzarlo


ah  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  va che a me piace


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allora perchè lo insulti  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















tu vorresti essere chiamata IL Sperello?


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> allora perchè lo insulti
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   a lacrime  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Non lo chiamo io al femminile , ma l'ho sentito dire spesso


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> a lacrime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LAPIDA QUEGLI INFEDELI!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> LAPIDA QUEGLI INFEDELI!!!!


agirò a nome tuo


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> agirò a nome tuo


Dio è con te!


----------

